# The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Informationen und Diskussionen



## LordCrash (5. Februar 2013)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die offizielle Ankündigung samt Infos zu The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt ist durch einen exklusiven Artikel der Game Informer bereits einen Tag vor dem ominösen 5.2. (also heute) durchgesickert. Alle Infos findet ihr unter anderem bei IGN oder bei Youtube im Game Informer Chanel:

The Witcher 3 is Official - IGN

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Trailer - Game Informer Coverage - YouTube

Highlights:

- 30x größere Welt als in The Witcher 2 (open world, ladebalkenfrei!!!)
- jedes Weltgebiet hat eine eigene Storyline mit verzweigten Storyverläufen
- Geralt kann reiten und es gibt ein Schnellreisesystem
- keine mitskalierenden Gegner 
- zufällige und dynamische Welt- und Wettereffekte
- mehr als 100 Stunden Gameplay laut CDPR
- Geralt kann jetzt auch Angriffen ausweichen und muss sich nicht mehr ständig abrollen
- Erscheinungszeitraum: 2014

I'm so happy, happy, happy....


----------



## golani79 (5. Februar 2013)

Yes!

Finde die Welt vom Witcher sehr gut gelungen und freu mich, dass CD Project nen 3. Teil bringt.
Hoffe mal, sie haben damit auch wieder so guten Erfolg wie mit den Vorgängern


----------



## LordCrash (5. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Yes!
> 
> Finde die Welt vom Witcher sehr gut gelungen und freu mich, dass CD Project nen 3. Teil bringt.
> Hoffe mal, sie haben damit auch wieder so guten Erfolg wie mit den Vorgängern


 
Ich hoffe, sie haben damit noch viel mehr Erfolg. Es spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, dass sie in Verkaufsregionen von Bethesda vorstoßen könnten  (Fallout 3, Oblivion, Skyrim), da sie ja jetzt mit dem Open World Ansatz in diese Richtung gehen. Zu wünschen wäre es Ihnen ja.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall. Nicht nur weil sie großartige Spiele machen, sondern auch eine außergewöhnlich gute Einstellung ihren Kunden gegenüber haben. Da kauf ich auch gerne zum Vollpreis


----------



## LordCrash (7. Februar 2013)

So, ich will euch nicht die (geleakten) Screenshots(!!!) von TW 3 aus dem exklusiven GameInformer Artikel vorenthalten.

All Games Beta: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Screenshots

Einfach nur geil, was soll man noch mehr dazu sagen? Das Spiel muss  wirklich schon sehr weit vorgeschritten sein (zumindest was die  Grafik/Engine anbelangt), um solche beeindruckenden Screenshots  produzieren zu können. Zieht euch warm an, Konkurrenz.... ​


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Februar 2013)

Das sieht wirklich ziemlich genial aus, danke fürs Posten


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2013)

Das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus


----------



## LordCrash (9. Februar 2013)

GameInformer hat nun ein Video-Interview mit dem Director und dem Lead Quest Designer von TW 3: Wild hunt veröffentlicht, in dem die beiden über Elemente des kommenden Spiels reden und erklären, wie sie das Fan-Feedback zu TW 2 in TW 3 einfließen lassen wollen. Have fun watching. 
Designing The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Features - www.GameInformer.com

Falls ihr genau zuhört, wird euch vielleicht auffallen, dass ein kleines, aber wichtiges Stichwort bei der Beschreibung eines Open-World Ansatzes mit nicht-mitlevelnden Gegner fällt: Gothic. Kann es ein besseres Vorbild geben?


----------



## LordCrash (16. Februar 2013)

Neues Videointerview zum Open World Ansatz von The Witcher 3 und was die Entwickler aus Skyrim, Fallout: New Vegas und Assinssin's Creed 3 gelernt haben: Comparing The Open World Of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Features - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## LordCrash (17. März 2013)

CD Project RED hat jetzt die Landingpage zu Witcher 3 auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Sieht ziemlich beeindruckend aus:
The Witcher

Am meisten freue ich mich jedoch über drei neue Artworks, die auf der Seite eingebunden sind. Da kann man sagen, was man will, aber künstlerisch haben die Jungs von CDPR echt was drauf. Vor allem die sehr geile Stadt, die wohl die Hafenstad Novigrad darstellen soll, lässt mich hoffen, dass die Jungs an dem mittelalterlich-realistischen Stil der Vorgänger festhalten werden. Gerade die Art Direction war ja eine der größten Stärken von TW 1+2 neben der Story. Ich habe die Artworks mal rauskopiert, damit ihr sie in ganzer Pracht anschauen könnt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat, hier noch das GameInformer Videointerview mit CDPRs Audio-Lead Gene Rozenberg, der zuvor bei den insolventen 38 Studios beschäftigt war bezüglich des Soundtracks und aller Soundfragen zu TW 3. Eine gute Nachricht noch vorweg: die Komponisten der bisherigen beiden Witcherspiele werden auch in TW 3 wieder die Hauptkompositionen beisteuern, die sich eng an den Stil der Vorgängerspiele anlehnen. Das heißt, wir werden beliebte Melodien und stilistische Elemente aus TW 1+2 auch in TW 3 wiederfinden. Ich finde das persönlich hervorragend, da die Teile somit noch mehr Zusammenhalt haben. 
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2013/02/25/the-music-of-the-witcher-3-wild-hunt.aspx


----------



## Kwengie (17. März 2013)

wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, anstatt dem Gerald die Triss zu spielen,
wäre was feines...


----------



## LordCrash (17. März 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, anstatt dem Gerald die Triss zu spielen,
> wäre was feines...


 
Warts ab, mit WT3 soll die Triologie um Geralt ja beendet sein, vielleicht macht CDPR danach ein "richtiges" RPG in der Welt des Hexers, in dem du dann auch das (oder ein) magiebegabte Weibchen spielen darfst..... 

Dann spiel ich aber Yen und mache dir billigem Flittchen die Hölle heiß.....


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

So, es gibt endlich neue Infos zu The Witcher 3 (pünktlich zur E3, wo CDPR auch vertreten sein wird). Das Edge Magazin hat eine Coverstory zu Geralt veröffentlicht. Vorweg: Geralt + Bart = Badass 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Infos im Heft (die teilweise auch schon bekannt sind):*



> Bear in mind I didn't read previous previews so I may be regurgitating information.
> 
> 
> There will be no overt tutorial instead mechanics will gradually be introduced.
> ...


Quelle: Edge #255 - Witcher 3 - NeoGAF

Ich hoffe, dass die neue Screenshots bald verfügbar sind.


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (6. Juni 2013)

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sie mit The Witcher die großen Ambitionen erfüllen, die sie hegen. Im Vergleich zu Teil 1 hat man schon bei Teil 2 eine deutliche Verbesserung sehen können und die Spielwelt ist einfach fantastisch und im Vergleich zu Spielen wie Skyrim angenehm düster und weniger klischeehaft. 

Werde mir The Witcher 3 auf jeden Fall holen und hoffe, dass es nur halb so gut wird, wie angekündigt.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

SchwarmPrinz schrieb:


> Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sie mit The Witcher die großen Ambitionen erfüllen, die sie hegen. Im Vergleich zu Teil 1 hat man schon bei Teil 2 eine deutliche Verbesserung sehen können und die Spielwelt ist einfach fantastisch und im Vergleich zu Spielen wie Skyrim angenehm düster und weniger klischeehaft.
> 
> Werde mir The Witcher 3 auf jeden Fall holen und hoffe, dass es nur halb so gut wird, wie angekündigt.


 
Ein Vorteil bei den hohen Ambitionen ist jedenfalls, dass sie sich selbst publishen und daher einen geringeren Zeitdruck haben als andere Entwickler. Außerdem ist man von CDPR ja gewohnt, dass sie sich nicht einfach mit dem Status des Spiels zu Release (der ja irgendwann erfolgen muss, so oder so) zufrieden geben, sondern weiter fleißig an der Verbesserung arbeiten und kostenlose Updates bzw. Enhanced Editions nachschieben, die das jeweilige Spiel noch mal deutlich aufwerten.

Ich sehe die Entwicklung von TW3 jedenfalls auf einem guten Kurs. Ich bin mal auf die ersten Presseberichte nach der E3 gespannt. Dort wird TW3 zwar nur hinter verschlossenen Türen gezeigt (es wird also kein Gameplayvideo etc. geben), aber vielleicht gibt es doch die ein oder andere neue Erkenntnis. Die PC Games Redakeure sollten die Jungs von CDPR jedenfalls gut mit Fragen zu TW3 und Cyberpunk 2077 löchern....


----------



## Kwengie (6. Juni 2013)

@LordCash:
der neue Gerald sieht ja genial aus.
Hoffentlich macht er im Spiel auch so ne gute Figur und kann der Lara das Wasser reichen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juni 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht er im Spiel auch so ne gute Figur und kann der Lara das Wasser reichen.


 
Warum solltest du Geralt an Lara (Croft?) messen? Viel unterschiedlicher können doch Spiele und ihre Hauptcharaktere gar nicht sein


----------



## Kwengie (6. Juni 2013)

das meine ich damit nicht.
Vielmehr meinte ich die Qualität und daß in dieser Optik der Geralt Euch im Spiel begegnen wird.
Um Misses Croft wurde kein Aufhebens gemacht und es wurde gleich gesagt, daß diese Abbildung auch die Spiel-Lara sein wird.

Auf Triss freue ich mich jetzt schon, obwohl ich das Spiel selbst nicht gezockt habe.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider nicht größer verfügbar, wurde von Edge per Facebook gepostet.... 

Böses Moose... 


@Kwengie
CDPR hat schon angekündigt, dass man Frisur+Bart im Spiel selbst wählen kann (in gewissem Rahmen), daher denke ich mal, dass man einen derartigen Geralt auch im Spiel sehen wird/kann.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (6. Juni 2013)

Wow, das sieht für ein Open World Game einfach nur klasse aus. ich bin mit TW nie wirklich warm geworden, aber vllt wird sich das mit Teil 3 ändern.


----------



## Kwengie (7. Juni 2013)

@Lord:
ist das ein gemoddetes Skyrim???


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Lord:
> ist das ein gemoddetes Skyrim???



 Keine Beleidigungen, Kwengie.....  


Spaß beiseite, sind beides gute Spiele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

Das schaut wirklich genial aus. Bevor das kommt, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen neuen Rechner holen. Das möchte ich unbedingt in den höchsten Einstellungen spielen können.


----------



## sturdros (7. Juni 2013)

Witcher und Open World...
Ein Traum.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

Meine Güte sieht das geil aus.....


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sabber*


----------



## Kwengie (10. Juni 2013)

das sieht ja klasse aus!


----------



## chbdiablo (10. Juni 2013)

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass die Bücher zu einer Serie im Game Of Thrones Stil werden.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

Hier noch mal den E3 Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZ_G6XiHoUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Und ein neues Entwicklervideo:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HGhm0H7d68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Und ein Entwicklerinterview auf der E3:
http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/...hunt-e3-2013--all-access-walkthrough--stream-


Außerdem noch mal das neueste Wallpaper:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwengie (11. Juni 2013)

ich glaube, ich lege mir The Witcher 3 aufgrund der bombastischen Screens zu und weil es OpenWorld ist.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

> Gameplay producer Marek Ziemak and environment artist Jonas Mattsson  shed some light on the game's scenario from equally dramatic real-world  locations. The Wild Hunt is an ancient evil, says Mattsson, a "cavalcade  of ghastly spectral riders" led by four horsemen who prey on the human  race. Their chief target this time is the one person Geralt considers  King, whom he must protect.


Witcher 3: Wild Hunt dev diary talks Geralt's new journey from the top of a cliff | Polygon 

Ich spekuliere mal ein wenig über die Story von TW3 (Spoilergefahr):


Spoiler



Das verwirrt mich jetzt etwas, da es meiner Meinung nach nicht nur eine Person "the one person" gibt, für die Geralt sein Leben geben würde, sondern derer zwei: Jennefer und Ciri. Am Ende von The Witcher 2 erfährt Geralt ja, dass die Wilder Jagd Jennefer gefangen genommen hat, um an Ciri heranzukommen. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, dass Geralt in TW3 nach beiden suchen wird, um Jennefer zu befreien und Ciri vor der Wilden Jagd zu schützen. Die Frage ist natürlich, wie Triss dazu steht und was passiert, wenn sie Jennefer tatsächlich finden sollten. Geralt hat ja bekanntlich sein Gedächtnis vor TW1 verloren, also kann er von Ciri praktisch nur wenig wissen und von Jennefer wahrscheinich auch nicht viel, obgleich er in TW 2 sein Gedächtnis teilweise zurückgewinnt. Aber seine Liebe zu Jennefer war eigentlich Legion, daher denke ich mal, dass er Triss dafür in den Wind schießen würde (wobei das natürlich auch eine knifflige Entscheidungssituation für den Spieler wäre, welche Dame er letztendlich wählt). Die Bücherfans würden wahrscheinlich Jen nehmen, die reinen Spielefans wohl eher Triss...... 
Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie sie Ciri einführen wollen (die ja in Artworks schon relativ eindeutig zu sehen ist). Ihr Schicksal ist in den Büchern ja nicht ganz so klar (gut, eigentlich war keines von Geralts, Jens oder Ciris Schicksal klar). Im letzten Roman war sie am Ende wieder in einer Parallelwelt (Artussaga), aber sie kann sich zwischen den Welten ja relativ frei bewegen. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob und wie CDPR Ciris Fähigkeiten in TW3 umsetzten wird. 
Was meint ihr (ist natürlich auch an Kenner der Bücher gerichtet)?


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere mal ein wenig über die Story von TW3 (Spoilergefahr):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Naja, man wird in TW3 wohl erstmal Yennefer finden müssen. Diese ist bestimmt auch in der Aussage gemeint. Ob Ciri auch auftaucht - bist du dir da sicher? Wo ist den Ciri zu sehen? Hab sie bisher jedenfalls nicht entdeckt.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, man wird in TW3 wohl erstmal Yennefer finden müssen. Diese ist bestimmt auch in der Aussage gemeint. Ob Ciri auch auftaucht - bist du dir da sicher? Wo ist den Ciri zu sehen? Hab sie bisher jedenfalls nicht entdeckt.


 


Spoiler



Ciri ist mit 99%iger Sicherheit der zweite Reiter. Jugendliche/kindliche Figur, Hexerschwert und lange weiße Haare sind zu verräterisch. Yenefer hat weder ein Hexerschwert, noch würde sie sich so kleiden. Außerdem hat Yen lange schwarze Locken.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Juni 2013)

Könnte sein, hast recht. 
Jetzt will ich das Spiel noch mehr.

Aber die Haare sind immer noch blond und nicht weiß :p


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Könnte sein, hast recht.
> Jetzt will ich das Spiel noch mehr.
> 
> Aber die Haare sind immer noch blond und nicht weiß :p


 
Ciri hat aschblondes Haar, das im Laufe ihres Abenteuers fast weiß geworden ist (zumindest Strähnen davon) 



Spoiler



Ich zitiere ein wenig aus "Die Dame vom See": 


> "Geralt warf einen Blick auf Ciri. Und heulte beinahe auf vor Wut, als er in ihrem aschgrauen Haar weiße, wie Silber glänzende Strähnen sah. Er beherrschte sich. Das war nicht die Zeit für Zorn." (S.466)
> 
> "Der Offizier schaute Ciri an, und seine Augen brannten in den Öffnungen des Helms, bemerkten und registrieren alles. Die Blässe. Die Narbe auf der Wange. Das Blut am Ärmel und an den Händen. Die weißen Strähnen im Haar." (S.468 )
> 
> ...


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Juni 2013)

Spoiler



Ja, was ich sagen wollte ist nur, dass sie keine weißen Hexer-Haare wie Geralt hat. Aber du kennst dich ja wohl besser aus als ich mit den Sachen. Ist auch schon eine Weile her, dass ich die Bücher gelesen habe.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, was ich sagen wollte ist nur, dass sie keine weißen Hexer-Haare wie Geralt hat. Aber du kennst dich ja wohl besser aus als ich mit den Sachen. Ist auch schon eine Weile her, dass ich die Bücher gelesen habe.


 


Spoiler



Ja, das stimmt, sie hat keine komplett weißen Haare wie Geralt aber scheinbar werden ihre weißen Strähnen immer mehr, also kann es schon sein, dass sie bald komplett weiße Hexerhaare bekommt.... 
Und was soll ich sagen, bin eben ein Hexerfan. Die Hexersaga und ASOIAF sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Fantasyepen, die die westliche Literatur in den letzten 30 Jahren hervorgebracht hat. 




So, noch eine weitere kleine Meldung direkt von Twitter (ist jetzt zwar keine Überraschung, aber schadet ja auch nicht....):

*GOGcom*     ‏@*GOGcom*  25m                          The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt coming to @*GOGcom* with #*noDRM* We and @*CDProjektRED* wouldn't have it any other way https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TZ_G6XiHoUA …


Und dazu noch ein Artikel, warum TW3 auch für die Xbox One erscheinen soll, obwohl diese ja DRM-Methoden nutzt:
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-projekt-responds-to-xbox-one-policy-concerns

Zitat daraus:


> "Again, we do not know anything definite, nor have we received any firm guidelines from Microsoft," responded Iwiński.
> 
> "Having  said that, we strongly believe in the freedom of choice and voting with  your wallet. I would disagree that it would do any good if we decided  to abandon one of the platforms, especially when we have the capacity to  create games for it.
> 
> "We have no influence on the decisions of  platform holders, neither Microsoft's or Sony's, but there is a platform  where we can decide what we think works best for the gamers, and that's  the PC. "


Oh Mann, ich liebe die Jungs von CDPR. Warum können nicht alle Entwickler so sein wie die?


----------



## golani79 (11. Juni 2013)

Wird, wie die Vorgänger wieder in der CE gekauft - vorausgesetzt, es kommt eine


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wird, wie die Vorgänger wieder in der CE gekauft - vorausgesetzt, es kommt eine


 
Das dürfte so gut wie sicher sein. Wobei bei TW 2 die normale (40€) Version ja schon eine halbe CE war mit Papphülle und massenweise Goodies....


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juni 2013)

Gamespot-Redaktuere schildert ihre Eindrücke von der Gameplay-Demo auf der E3 (Video): 

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt is 35 times the size of the Witcher 2 - GameSpot Video


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juni 2013)

*Witcher 3 Ortskunde: Novigrad

Novigrad* ist eine freie und unabhängige Hafenstadt am nördlichen Meer in Redanien und zählt zu den Städten mit Handelsbeziehungen zum Kontinent. Novigrad unterhält einen eigenen Geheimdienst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wichtige Örtlichkeiten in Novigrad:*


Tempel des Ewigen Feuers
 Freudenhaus Passiflora
 Herberge Lanzenspitze
 Westmarkt
 Bankhaus und Börse Vimme Vivaldi
*Persönlichkeiten aus/in Novigrad:*


Cyrus Hemmelfart
Chappelle
Vimme Vivaldi
Schwann
Dudu
Vespula
*Währung in Novigrad:*_

Die gültige Währung von Redanien sind die Novigrader Krone und der Kopper. 


" 'Hier in Novigrad, der Hauptstadt der Welt, dem Mittelpunkt  und der Wiege der Kultur. Hier kann ein heller Kopf aus voller Brust  atmen!' _ _ 'Vielleicht sollten wir zum freien Atmen eine Gasse weiter  gehen', schlug Geralt angesichts eines heruntergekommenen Subjekts vor,  das sich, niedergehockt und mit hervorquellenden Augen, in einer  Seitengasse entleerte._ _ 'Dein ewiger Sarkasmus geht mir allmählich auf die Nerven.'  Wieder verzog Rittersporn das Gesicht. 'Novigrad, sag ich dir, ist die  Hauptstadt der Welt. Fast 30.000 Einwohner, Zugereiste nicht gezählt,  Geralt, kannst du dir das vorstellen? Gemauerte Häuser, die Hauptstraßen  gepflastert, ein Seehafen, Lagerhäuser, vier Wassermühlen,  Schlachthäuser, Sägewerke, eine große Stiefelmanufaktur, dazu alle nur  denkbaren Zünfte und Gewerke. Eine Wechselstube, acht Banken und 19  Leihhäuser. Ein Schloss und eine Stadtwache, dass es einem den Atem  verschlägt. Und Unterhaltung – ein Schafott, ein Galgen mit Falltür, 35  Herbergen, ein Theater, eine Menagerie, zwei Märkte und zwölf Bordelle.  Und Tempel, ich weiß nicht mehr, wie viele. Viele. Na, und die Frauen,  Geralt, gewaschen, frisiert und parfümiert, die Atlas- Samt- und  Seidenstoffe, diese Korsetts und Bänder… oh, Geralt!' "_  - Andrzej Sapkowski, "Das Ewige Feuer (Kurzgeschichte)" 

Quelle: Novigrad – Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

*Witcher 3 Ortskune: Die Skellige Inseln*

Die *Skelligen* oder auch die *Skellige Inseln* gehören zu den nördlichen Königreichen und liegen im nördlichen Meer.
Die Skelligen sind von der Westküste von Cidaris und Verden sowie vom Nordwesten her von Cintra zu erreichen.
Auf den Skellige Inseln wird ein eigener Dialekt gesprochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Persönlichkeiten:*

*Adel und Königsfamilien*: 


 König Bran
 Crach an Craite
 Eist Tuirseach
 Mäussack
 *
I**nseln:*
 

 Ard Skellig
 An Skellig
 Faroe
 Hindarsfjall
 Spikeroog
 Undvik
 *Gebäude und Einrichtungen*: 


 Kaer Trolde
 Allenker Sund
 Hindar
 Kambi
 Kaer Hemdall
 Tempel der Freya
Quelle: Skellige – Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

*Witcher 3 Bestiarium: Wölfe*

Das Jagen von *Wölfen* gehört normalerweise zum Aufgabengebiet des königlichen Försters, allerdings kann es natürlich auch einem herumstreifenden Hexer  schon einmal passieren, dass er sich plötzlich von einem Rudel Wölfe  umzingelt findet. Wölfe leben normalerweise in der Wildnis, nähern sich  aber auch menschlichen Siedlungen, wenn sie ausgehungert sind. 

Im Falle eines Kontakts mit diesen aggressiven Raubtieren  empfiehlt es sich, geübt im Kampf mit mehreren Gegnern zu sein, da die  Tiere zumeist in der Gruppe angreifen. 

Wolfspelze  lassen sich gut verkaufen und es soll schon Männer gegeben haben, die  damit bei den Dryaden mächtig Eindruck geschunden haben ... Wolfsrudel haben meistens einen Leitwolf. Woref ist eine Wölfin und führt ihr Rudel in den Sümpfen von Vizima. 

Eine besondere Art von Wolf stellt allerdings der Werwolf dar. 

*Immunitäten:*
 Keine 

*Anfälligkeiten:*
  Die meisten kritischen Effekte. Wölfe sind allein und im Rudel relativ furchtlos. 

Quelle: Wolf (Tier) – Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

*Witcher 3 Bestiarium: Harpyie*

Eine *Harpyie* (engl. *Harpy*) ist eine Flugkreatur,  eine Kreuzung zwischen einem weiblichen Körper und einem Raubvogel. Die  Schwingen der Harpyie sind zweimal so lang wie die Körpergröße, die  etwa dem einen Menschen entspricht. Die Arme reichen der Harpyie bis zum  Boden und enden in langen spitzen und sehr scharfen Klauen. 
Weibliche Reize hat diese Kreatur keine – sie ist alles andere  als hübsch: der dürre knochige Körper ist bedeckt mit einer runzeligen  Haut. Am auffälligsten ist der Kopf der Harpyie. Der Schädel ist  spärlich bedeckt mit strähnigen Haaren. Unter der hohen Stirn sitzen  unter Augenbrauenwülsten bösartig blickende Augen. Eine Nase schein die  Kreatur nicht zu haben. Der gesamte untere Teil des Gesichts besteht aus  dem unsagbar hässlichen Maul, dessen Oberkiefer dem Schnabel des  Raubvogels gleicht. Ober- und Unterkiefer sind mit vielen kleinen  Zähnchen bespickt. 

*Vorkommen:*
Harpyien leben weit abseits der  Zivilisationen. Sie bauen ihre Nester in schwer zugänglichen Höhlen in  hohen Bergen und Schluchten.    *

Immunitäten:*
Niederschlag *

Anfälligkeiten:*
Harpyien-Falle
Igni *

Taktiken:*
Die Harpyie ist in der Lage, aus den  Knochen ihrer Opfer primitive Waffen herzustellen, hat dies jedoch nicht  nötig, da ihre von der Natur gegebenen Waffen effektiver sind.

Quelle: Harpyie – Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

*Witcher 3 Bestiarium: Waldkreaturen*

Als *Waldkreaturen* werden jene Lebewesen aus der Hexerwelt von Andrzej Sapkowski und The Witcher 1 bezeichnet, die in Waldgebieten oder dicht bewachsener Fauna leben. Dazu zählen Rassen sowie Ungeheuer. 


 Arkenore
 Baumwesen
 Dryaden
 Leprechaune
 Riesentausenfüßler
 Silvane
 Waldschrat
 Waldteufel
 Quelle: Waldkreaturen – Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

*Witcher 3 Hintergründe: Geralts Pferd*

Im The Witcher 1 spielen *Pferde* keine Rolle. Sämtliche Strecken legt Geralt sowie alle anderen Charaktere zu Fuß zurück. In wenigen Ausnahmen steht ihm Teleportation zur Verfügung.

In den Romanen und Kurzgeschichten der Hexer Saga gehören Pferde als Transportmittel  für lange Strecken dazu, auch wenn die Reittiere sekundär zum Einsatz  kommen. Im übrigen werden Pferde als Zuchttiere gehalten und sind in der  Kavallerie während der nördlichen Kriege natürlich unentbehrlich.

In den Hexer Erzählungen von Andrzej Sapkowski gibt es außerdem Einhörner. 

*Pferde und Reiter:*


 Plötze – Geralt gibt jedem seiner Pferde diesen Namen.
 Kelpie - Ciris Stute
 Pegasus - Rittersporns Wallach
 In "Die Grenze des Möglichen (Kurzgeschichte)" reitet Yennefer einen schwarzen Wallach, dessen Name nicht erwähnt wird.
Quelle: Pferd – Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

*Witcher 3 Ortskunde: Redanien*

*Redanien* gehört zu den nördlichen Königreichen und zählt zu den wohlhabenden Reichen, da es vom Handel und Landwirtschaft profitiert. Die Hauptstadt von Redanien ist Dreiberg. Novigrad und Oxenfurt zählen zu den freien Städten in Redanien. Oxenfurt hat außerdem die größte Universität. Zu den Nachbarreichen von Redanien zählen Kovir, Caingorn, Kaedwen, Aedirn und Temerien. Das Kestrel Gebirge trennt Redanien von Kaedwen sowie von Kovir und Poviss. 

Viele Jahre lang befand sich Redanien mit Temerien in einer Art  Handelskrieg, da Temerien der Hauptkonkurrent der Handelsgeschäfte im  Nordens ist. Redanien verfügt über den besten Geheimdienst der Welt. Die  Regierung wird stark beeinflusst von den Zauberern. 

König Vizimir wurde Opfer eines Attentats während des Zweiten Nilfgaard Krieges. Sigismund Dijkstra, Oberhaupt des Geheimdienstes, übernahm die Regierungsgeschäfte bis ein Nachfolger für Vizimir bestimmt werden konnte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bekannte Redanier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*:

*Herrscher*: 


Radovid I der Große
Dambor der Schwarze
Vestibor der Stolze
Radovid II der Seefahrer
Radovid III der Kühne (Ehrenkönig von Kovir und Poviss)
Vridank der Elf
Radovid IV der Kahlköpfige
Radovid V der Strenge
Heribert der Streitsüchtige (Großenkel von Radovid II)
Vizimir II der Gerechte
Königin Ramona
Sigismund Dijkstra Übergangsregierung
*weitere Persönlichkeiten*:


Marquis de Mercey
Hedwig von Malleore
Philippa Eilhart
Ori Reuven
Sigismund Dijkstra
Cerro
Donimir von Troy
Heribert
Lanier
Nitert
Olsen
Milan Raupenneck
Riannon
Andres Vierny
Vratimir
 *Großstädte und Burgfriede:*


Dreiberg (Hauptstadt)
Oxenfurt
Rinde
Drakenborg
Murivel
Crinfrid
Piana
Freie Stadt Novigrad (unabhängig von Redanien)
 *Bezirke:*


Gelibol
Tal von Nimnar
Jarmulak
Seebogen Küste
 *Organisationen:*


 Redanischer Geheimdienst
 Königliche Redanische Armee
 *Währung:*

Die gültige Währung von Redanien sind die Novigrader Krone und der Kopper. 

*Wappen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Redanien – Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

> *The Witcher 3 is the end of Geralt's story, but he could reappear in future stories
> 
> *_The Witcher 3_ will be the finale to the Geralt of Rivia  trilogy, but CD Projekt Red intends to continue working in the universe  novelist Andrzej Sapkowski created, co-founder and joint CEO Marcin  Iwinski and executive producer John Mamais told Polygon during an E3  demo.
> 
> ...


Quelle: The Witcher 3 is the end of Geralt's story, but he could reappear in future stories | Polygon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SpPqXdzl7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juni 2013)

> *E3 2013: The Witcher 3 Defines Next-Gen*
> 
> *Truly open-world, stunning to look at and groundbreaking in scope.*
> 
> ...


Quelle: E3 2013: The Witcher 3 Defines Next-Gen - IGN


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juni 2013)

JAAAAAAAAA    

Witcher 3 hat verdientermaßen und trotz harter Konkurrenz dieses Jahr den " E3 People's Choice Award" von IGN gewonnen! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

The IGN People's Choice Award - IGN Live - E3 2013 - IGN Live - IGN Video


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (14. Juni 2013)

Danke für die ganzen Updates, aber ich kann mir das nicht mehr durchlesen, weil mir dabei einfach nur das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft. The Witcher 3 wird großartig werden


----------



## Kwengie (14. Juni 2013)

der Wolf sah grad im Video edel aus, wie sich sein Fell beim Laufen bewegt hat.


@Lord:
danke für die vielen News.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juni 2013)

> [.....]After the demo, Robyn and I had  the pleasure of sitting down with CD Projekt Red’s Environmental  Desginer, Jonas Mattsson. In our interview, we chat about the game’s  overall narrative and environmental design, creative inspirations,  combat, and those dangerous pointy things in caves.
> 
> *KATY*: I feel like many of  the demos on the show floor that only allow us to get ten minutes of  game time don’t really let us get a sense of the overall game. That was  not the case with the demo for _The Witcher 3._
> 
> ...


Quelle: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Displays a Reactive Open World with Organic Combat


Oh my fuc.....god, das war das beste Interview über TW3, das ich bisher gelesen habe   


*Quick facts:*

1) Die 100 Stunden Spielzeit beziehen sich auf EINEN Durchlauf (50 Stunden Mainquest und 50 Stunden Erforschung und Nebenquests) und nicht etwa auf unterschiedliche Handlungswege!!!! 

2) So gut wie jede Nebenquest hat Einfluss auf die Spielwelt und eventuell auch auf die Hauptquest. Dabei wird es in jeder Quest mehr oder weniger große Entscheidungssituationen geben, die zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen.

3) Es wird keine Hol-dies-hol-das Quests geben (hallo, Skyrim....)

4) Die Entscheidungen aus TW2 haben definitv Einfluss auf Charakere in TW3, wenn man seinen TW2 Spielstand importiert.

5) Die Kämpfe werden taktisch und anspruchsvoll sein mit deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten und mehr Flexibilität als in TW2. Es ist definitiv kein Hack'n'Slay.

6) Als Inspiration für die Spielwelt werden neben Spiele wie Skyrim auch Filme wie Snow White, Robin Hood und Braveheart und Serien wie Game of Thrones gennant. Dabei haben sich die Entwickler auch extra Schlösser und Ruinen in Schottland live angesehen um sich ein Bild davon zu machen, wie deartige Bauten in der realen Welt aussehen, um sie möglichst realistisch in die Spielwelt von TW3 einfügen zu können.

7) Die Monster sind größtenteils von der slawischen Mythologie beeinflusst bzw. ihr entnommen (und damit ist CDPR ganz auf Linie von Sapkowski). Dabei nutzen einige Monster (ca. 80 Arten im Spiel) die Umgebung um Geralt zu schaden oder wenden spezielle Taktiken an.

8 ) Wenn die Engine nicht zu befriedigenden Ergebnissen geführt hat/führt, werden eher neue Tools geschrieben statt sich mit Kompromissen bei der Grafik usw. zufrieden zu geben.

9) Die Welt besteht aus sehr verschiedenen Gegenden: das an das mittelalterliche Amsterdam erinnernde Novigrad mit seinem bunten Treiben und politischen intrigen, ruhiges Farmland, an TW1 erinnerte Sümpfe, die gefährlich sind und viele Monster beherbergen und die rauen nordischen Skellige Inseln.

10) Es ist noch nicht entschieden, ob Geralt beritten kämpfen kann. Momentan kann er Zeichen wirken und andere Reiter vom Pferd holen aber bislang ist kein Schwertkampf auf dem Pferd geplant, obwohl das noch bei CDPR diskutiert wird.


Also irgendwie spricht schon alles dafür, dass TW3 DAS Über-RPG werden könnte. Zumindest gehen die Entwickler scheinbar keine Kompromisse ein und wollen mit TW3 wohl ihr Meisterwerk ablegen....


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juni 2013)

THIS IS GREAT!   



> *The Witcher 2 Full Combat Rebalance 2               *
> One of the most prominent  modders of the first Witcher, *Andrzej Kwiatkowski* (modding scene nickname – *Flash*),   who’s currently working with CDPR as a Gameplay Designer, is finishing   his own mod that tweaks the combat and alters some parts of gameplay  of  The Witcher 2. Here are just a few features that his upcoming mod  will  include:
> 
> - overall purpose of the mod is to increase Geralt’s responsiveness and mobility
> ...


*Released NOW!* REDKit

Damit sollte das Kampfsystem von The Witcher 2 noch mal deutlich verbessert worden sein. Have fun!


----------



## LordCrash (23. Juni 2013)

Let the Wild Hunt Begin- Witcher 3 brings an open world and amazing visuals to next-gen gaming | GAMING TREND


----------



## LordCrash (23. Juni 2013)

Der meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand beste Videobeitrag (Interview + persönliche Eindrücke + Infos) zur E3 Präsentation von Witcher 3:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCija78ls4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juni 2013)

Hier eine komplette Audioaufzeichnung der E3 2013 Präsentation:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRsNFKfOh4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2013)

... du bist ein alter Witcher Fanboi! So siehts aus!  

Trotzdem sind die Informationen wirklich interessant, danke das du uns hier informierst. CD Projekt ist mir auch sehr sympathisch, allerdings hoff ich, dass sie sich hier nicht übernehmen!

Wie wärs mit ähnlichen Beiträgen zu den von dir unterstützten Spielen bei Kickstartet?


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ähnlichen Beiträgen zu den von dir unterstützten Spielen bei Kickstartet?


 Ist eine Überlegung wert....


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juni 2013)

*Fear the Leshen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApFeL-BiRnE (27. Juni 2013)

verdammt da werd ich wohl meinen pc aufrüsten müssen

hoffentlich wird witcher3 wieder so scharf wie witcher2


----------



## Kwengie (27. Juni 2013)

also ich denke auch, daß TW3 ein Meisterwerk werden wird und über die 100 Stunden kann ich nur schmunzeln.
Bei mir werden es sicherlich über 1.000 Stunden werden, wenn ich an Skyrim denke und OpenWorld freut mich.

Was ist mit der Demo, wird es eine geben?
Leider ist im deutschen Text nicht darauf eingegangen und mein Englisch ist eingerostet, bin auch etliche Jahre aus der Schule... 


Ich habe TW2 mal angespielt und irgendwie hat mir das Kampfsystem nicht zugesagt bzw. ich bin nicht ganz durchgestiegen.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Juni 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> also ich denke auch, daß TW3 ein Meisterwerk werden wird und über die 100 Stunden kann ich nur schmunzeln.
> Bei mir werden es sicherlich über 1.000 Stunden werden, wenn ich an Skyrim denke und OpenWorld freut mich.
> 
> Was ist mit der Demo, wird es eine geben?
> ...



Über eine Demo ist noch nichts bekannt zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt. Leider ist eine Demo bei Open World Spielen auch eher schwierig umzusetzen.... 

Das Kampfsystem in TW2 ist kein Hack'n'Slay. Es kommt vielmehr auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Zuschlagen an. Abrollen und Zurückweichen ist dabei sehr wichtig, vor allem, wenn man gegen Gruppen kämpft, was man sowieso eher vermeiden sollte. Wenn man sich erst mal an das Kampfsystem gewöhnt hat, macht es richtig Spaß. Du kannst ja auch das neue "Full Combat Rebalance" Mod ausprobieren, das ich weiter oben verlinkt habe, wenn du TW2 noch mal eine Chance geben willst.


----------



## Kwengie (27. Juni 2013)

klar gebe ich TW2 nochmals eine Chance, auch weil das Spiel toll aussieht.
Allerdings kann ich erst in ca. fünf Wochen loslegen.
Bezüglich Demo und OpenWorld hat es Ascaron bzw. Studio II mit Sacred 2 geschafft, daß sozusagen das erste Gebiet bis zur Brücke eine solche geworden ist.

... oder man kann ein Zeitlimit in dieser einbauen...


----------



## LordCrash (27. Juni 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ... oder man kann ein Zeitlimit in dieser einbauen...



Stimmt, das wäre eine Möglichkeit.....20 GB Download für 60 Minuten zocken....


----------



## FIagg (27. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich ja wirklich mal gespannt. Das bisherige Videomaterial sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Lunica (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe Physx wird skalierbar sein.
Auf Low-Medium funktioniert das ja fast ohne Leistungsverlust. Auf High jedoch benötigt man eine recht starke GPU.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2013)

CD Projekt RED has shared some new screenshots of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt that appear on the latest issue of Edge magazine.
Quelle mit den Bildern: The Witcher 3 new screenshots - Gamersyde

Sehen gut aus, allerdings etwas zu 'scharf' in meinen Augen. So sieht z.B. das Fell der Wölfe wirklich sehr künstlich aus. Bei dem Bild mit dem brennenden Dorf bin ich mal auf die Systemanforderung gespannt.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> CD Projekt RED has shared some new screenshots of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt that appear on the latest issue of Edge magazine.
> Quelle mit den Bildern: The Witcher 3 new screenshots - Gamersyde
> 
> Sehen gut aus, allerdings etwas zu 'scharf' in meinen Augen. So sieht z.B. das Fell der Wölfe wirklich sehr künstlich aus. Bei dem Bild mit dem brennenden Dorf bin ich mal auf die Systemanforderung gespannt.


 
Zu den Wölfen (und anderen Effekten).... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SpPqXdzl7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt facts
*(offizielle Angaben von CDPR auf der E3) 

 *Story: A world in turmoil, and the worst is yet to come*

 The world is in chaos. The air is  thick with tensions and the smoke of burned villages. The fearsome  Empire of Nilfgaard has struck again, ravaging the hapless Northern  Kingdoms. The once-mighty who tried to use Geralt for their own gain are  now gone. In these uncertain times, no one can say what the future  holds in store, who will bring peace to the world and who will cause it  only misery.
But a force darker and deadlier emerges. The petty men and women  commanding tin-plated armies fail to understand that their conflict is  child’s play compared to the Wild Hunt, the otherworldly threat which  now looms. These ghastly spectral riders have plagued the world for  ages, plunging it in misery and despair. Yet this time the Wild Hunt  seeks one person in particular: the one bestowed upon Geralt by Destiny  itself, the one soul Geralt considers kin.


 *Non-Linear, hand-crafted*

 The Witcher 3 features over 100 hours of non-linear gameplay, nearly  half of which is devoted to the immersive main storyline, a narrative  focusing on Geralt and htose closest to him. None of this is  automatically generated – both core and side quests are handmade with  meticulous care, meaningfully woven into the vibrant game universe.  Forming or supporting the main and secondary storylines, they draw  players into engaging, intricately-crafted adventures extending across  the rich, living, world.
Non-linearity is a core feature of the game, with player  choices branching the adventure from the main storyline on multiple  levels, from entire sub-stories, to trivial everyday matters. Saving a  miller’s son from a wyvern attack may affect who will ultimately don a  crown, while thwarting a plot to assassinate a noble lord could spell  doom for his oppressed subjects.
 Quests may be taken on in any order, completed one at a time or  pursued in parallel with others. Regardless of the method, players  actions will bring many consequences that change the story and affect  the game world. These consequences culminate in three completely  different playable epilogues set in one of twelve possible unique world  states. Defined by the outcome of climactic events and the fate of key  NPCs, these states provide a total of 36 different possible endings.


 *Choice and consequence*

 Choice and consequence, the former difficult and often grim, the  latter delayed until key moments, is a concept CD Projekt RED devised  and developed into its key contribution to the genre. The core of CD  Projekt RED’s RPG philosophy, this concept was the backbone of The  Witcher 1 and 2. Naturally, choice features prominently in the story, as  well as the game mechanics, of The Witcher 3. With the ‘lesser evil’ as  a key concept, the story puts players before situations in which there  is no clear good: do you help an alderman enchain all the village elves  he claims are secretly working for the Scoia’tael, or do you stop him at  the risk of enabling outsiders to storm the gates and letting outlaws  into the city to massacre all the humans? Such hard choices are  complemented by the interactivity of dialogue, letting players choose  how they speak to other characters, how they shape their relationships,  thus determining how NPCs treat them in return.
 Each action impacts the story and the game world. NPCs, communities,  monsters and locations all change based on player choice – you may rid a  fishing village of drowners and watch its economy prosper, or kill a  merchant in one town and see his trading partners in another go bankrupt  for lack of goods.
 A choice once made resonates, its effects both immediate and delayed.  Revisit a location where an important story juncture played out, and  you’re sure to find it transformed by your previous actions. Similarly, a  choice made in one corner of the world, pertaining to specific  characters, could well breed consequences in other lands, among other  populations.


 *Open World: Stroll, ride, swim, sail, believe*

 The setting for Geralt’s greatest adventure? A vast, rich, completely  open world, thirty-five times larger than that in The Witcher 2. By  setting the game in this open world, CD Projekt RED has fulfilled its  vision of the RPG, adding the last element needed to create complete  immersion and true non-linearity.


 *Roam without borders*

 Wide open roaming across regions is unspoiled by load  times. Landscapes dotted with Points of Interest tempt players to  venture off beaten paths in search of possible adventures. Players  explore without interruption, encountering no barriers, choosing  different means of travel to reach their destination. This whole new  approach to exploration means players can vault over barriers, swim  through rapids, ride a horse across the dangerous No Man’s Land, run  through Novigrad’s narrow streets, or sail under the full moon amidst  the Skellige Islands. The world provides an unprecedented feeling of  open space and freedom, taking 40 minutes to traverse on horseback end  to end. Players can stand atop a mountain, 1200 meters above sea level,  breathless as they ponder the distant abyss and wind-swept isles, their  look and feel rendered flawlessly.


 *A continent to discover*

 The world of The Witcher 3 is vast and continuous, yet diverse, with  each of its lands distinguishable by a unique feel inspired by different  sources and cultural references:

 ● No Man’s Land: a sparsely populated, war-ravaged territory, based  on Slavic mythology. Murky swamps and dark primeval forests cover this  land, where monsters lurk behind every tree and no one can be sure  whether they will see another sunrise. Its fields stripped bare by  passing armies, No Man’s Land is a place of anarchy, where might makes  right and gold buys life.

 ● Skellige: a wind-swept and rugged archipelago, based on Nordic and  Celtic legends and sagas. In these isles, inhabited by proud and noble  people, warriors seek fame by facing legendary monsters, druids guard  nature’s secrets, and bards sing of heroes past in torch-lit halls.  Stubbornly independent, the Skelligers are rigging their longboats and  sharpening their spears, ready to lay down their lives defending against  the inevitable Nilfgaard invasion.

 ● Novigrad and its surrounds: a port city inspired by medieval  Amsterdam. In this grand city, as rich and colourful as it is corrupt,  players witness the persecution of mages by an all-powerful cult, while  at the same time dealing with underworld figures poised to profit from  the ongoing world war.


 *A world that lives with or without you*

 Player actions, whatever their apparent weight, elicit  reactions. This principle extends to the new in game economic system,  with the price of goods varying based on the surrounding conditions or  their price of origin versus Geralt’s current whereabouts in the world:  the price of fish will differ depending on the distance from water, a  village of trappers and hunters will have many tanneries and leather  workers, affecting the price of crafting components and armour.
Left to itself, the world continues living:

 ● Predators hunt their prey, villages defend themselves against monsters, lovers meet by moonlight.

 ● Communities react to temperature changes and other phenomena,  seeking shelter when it rains or warmth when the temperature drops; they  migrate to fulfil their needs or flee threats, while merchant caravans  fill the roads and fishermen sail in search of the best catch.

 ● REDengine 3 incorporates location ambience and expanded dynamic  lighting, which enables a realistic, highly-detailed day and night  cycles as well as diverse weather conditions – players can observe an  approaching storm before experiencing its might as they navigate a rough  stretch of sea.


 *Combat: Poetry in motion*

 The new combat system in The Witcher 3 has been redesigned in order  to combine traditional RPG elements with the speed and precision of a  dedicated fighting game. Smooth and responsive, the system gives players  full control of Geralt’s blade, challenging them to match their  reflects against those of a master swordsman. They will feel what it’s  like to be a true witcher, the ultimate monster slayer. Players familiar  with the combat mechanics in The Witcher 2 will find that every aspect  of the skirmish is now approached with a fresh perspective, expanded and  polished to shine, while still retaining the spirit known from the  previous game.

 ● Unlock new blocking moves, attacks and evasions,

 ● Discover ways to stun foes, ignite them and control their minds with enhanced witcher Signs,

 ● Poison their blades, set traps and blow their enemies to bits with bombs.

 When combined, these attacks kill more efficiently, challenging players to experiment, think creatively and devise new tactics.


 *Dynamic, fluid and rooted in traditional RPG systems*

 Through a series of new features, players can merge their skills with Geralt’s developing combat acumen:

 ● The number of attacks, parries and other combat moves has been  greatly increased and rendered fluid with 96 new action sequences,  compared to 20 in The Witcher 2.

 ● Three different sets of movement animations let Geralt adjust his stance to match the dangers he faces.

 ● Players enjoy complete control of Geralt in combat as there are no QTEs or scripted timing attacks.

 ● A new camera system, superior even to that utilised in the Xbox 360  version of The Witcher 2, shows fights in all their glory while keeping  the focus on what the player needs to see.

 ● Geralt’s character development visibly affects his behaviour in  combat: obtaining a Swordsman skill might increase attack animation  speed, while a Mage ability could turn the Igni Sign into a torrent of  blue flame.

 Use your brain, they’ll use theirs

 Combat is realistic, dynamic and rewarding, featuring smart enemies and living battlefields:

 ● Each of the 80 monsters Geralt can encounter has its own habitat, strengths and weaknesses.

 ● Improved crowd AI means enemies communicate with each other in  combat, coordinating their efforts to surround Geralt or deploy combo  attacks.

 ● Monsters and other foes do not scale with the player: beasts that  crush players with a single swipe at the outset become sword fodder by  the game’s end.

 ● Enemy morale shapes with their actions: opponents flee or fight  more cautiously when scared, attack recklessly when desperate, and beg  for mercy on their knees when defeat is inevitable.

 ● The environment is a factor in combat, and Geralt can use it to his  advantage: he might destroy a hive to unleash an angry swarm of hornets  on a foe, or cast the Aard Sign to bury a group of thugs beneath a  toppled stack of barrels.


 *RPG Mechanics: The next generation RPG*

 The Witcher 3 integrates a robust RPG system into the heart of  gameplay. Stats, abilities and items have clear and intuitive effects,  changing Geralt and shaping his encounters: a new sword might fell  swarming foes en masse, while an enhanced Axii Sign could sway a  merchant in negotiations. A tutorial eases players into this system,  guiding them through a smooth learning curve as they master the game  world.


 *See more than mere mortals*

 The new Witcher Senses system adds new depth to combat and  gameplay in the Witcher 3, complementing Geralt’s wolf’s head medallion  used to detect magic and danger in the previous games. The new Witcher  Senses give players the traits of a master predator, the ability to hear  like a cat, see like an eagle and kill like an enraged wyvern. Using  these sharpened senses, players can act as huntsman, following the  tracks left by their prey, hunting it down and striking where it is  weakest. When stalking a vampire, Geralt might first use his Witcher  Senses to garner evidence off a victim’s corpse and from the surrounding  area. Having learned about the foe he faces, he might then prepare  suitable bait. Lastly, during the actual encounter, he might use his  Witcher Senses again to slow combat and pierce both the vampire’s  hearts.


 *Choose your path, hone your skills, craft your fortune, brew your destiny*

 The new RPG mechanic binds players stats to gameplay, and does  so visibly: players see their strength and dexterity alter their  interactions with the game world. In addition, RPG elements such as  skill trees, Alchemy and Crafting have become even more engaging and  essential elements of the game:

● Players can combine skills from three specialisation path - Swordsman, Mage and Alchemist – to shape hybrid characters.

 ● Each ability gained has a visible and visceral impact on  combat: players who unlock a precision enhancement on the Swordsman tree  might then see their blows slice through opponents’ jugulars with  deadly regularity.

 ● Under the expanded Sign casting system, each of Geralt’s five Signs  has two different modes, broadening the creative use of magic in  combat.

 ● Alchemy is highly intuitive, with potions used as easily as  skills: players drink their brews before combat, then activate them when  needed.

 ● Players can concoct an expanded array of potions, bombs and blade  oils, including special mixtures for use against specific monster types.

 ● Greatly expanded Crafting allows players to create items like  armour elements and weapons, significantly adding to Geralt’s deadly  combat arsenal.


 *Visuals: Destined to amaze*

 The Witcher 3 is the best-looking  RPG to date. Built from the ground up for modern PC hardware and taking  advantage of the power of next-generation consoles, the game makes no  compromises on quality and delivers stunningly beautiful visuals.  Matching the level set by games of other genres, where graphics have  traditionally been superior – high-end shooters and action games -, The  Witcher 3 sets new visual standards for the RPG genre.


 *Interactive cinematic immersion*

 The Witcher 3 features extensive cinematic interactivity.  Players can end conversations suddenly and brutally, speak in a whisper  or hand items to NPCs. Spectacular cut scenes interwoven with gameplay  heighten excitement while progressing the story. In-game conversations  are natural and realistic thanks to cinematic camera work and varied  character configurations: characters speak as they sit, walk or ride  side by side. Game world presentation thus enhanced, The Witcher 3 blurs  the line between game, cinema and reality.


 *Breakthrough in visual realism*

 Presentation of the game world is thoroughly realistic. Drawing on  the newest available graphics technologies, the new, state-of-the-art  rendered:

 ● Produces fully dynamic light and shadow effects throughout the game world, generating superior atmosphere and ambiance,

 ● Generates detailed, realistic looking locations through a significant increase in polygon count.

 ● Provides a deep, role-playing experience through visually attractive, film-like presentation.


Quelle: New The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt facts


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

*E3 2013 – setting records and raising the bar*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dear whole planet*,

 We’re sooooo humbled by the amount of positive feedback we got that  we just had to list everything in one place and thank you one more time.  This E3 set a new benchmark for us and raised the bar quite high – TW1  and TW2 are really great games, but the volume of praise that we managed  to get with The Wild Hunt blew us away. We bow before you and send  sincere thanks! It’s both inspiring and motivating and sends a clear  message to the whole team here at RED – it was worth it!
 So, without further ado, here we go:


*AWARDS

* GameSpot – Best of E3
IGN E3 2013 – Peoples Choice Award
IGN – Best of E3
Official Xbox Magazine – E3 2013 Most Valuable Game
PC Gamer – E3 2013 Most Valuable Game
Polygon – Editor’s Choice E3 ’13
The Escapist – We Love It Award
GryOnline.pl – Best of E3 2013 – Best Game
GryOnline.pl – Best of E3 2013 – Best RPG Game
Games – The Best of E3
SB TV – Pick of E3 2013
Vandal.net – Best of E3
CVG – Best of E3
PlayStation Lifestyle – Best of E3
Videogamer.com – Least Likely To Be Absolute Arse Award
Twinfinite.net – Drool At E3 Award
4Player – E3 Best in Show
GamerNode – Best of E3
9 Lives – Best of E3 2013
Neoseeker – E3 2013 Role Playing Game
Neoseeker – E3 2013 Best of Show
Games – Geek Best of E3
Max Pick – Best of E3 2013
Navigator – Best RPG E3 2013
Whatifgaming – Most Gracious Technological Excellence
Whatifgaming – Most Anticipated
Whatifgaming – Best Adventure Game
Whatifgaming – Best Storyline
Whatifgaming – Game of Show
Machinima – Best of Role-Playing Game E3 2013
Score – Best of E3
Gaming Illustrated – Best of E3
Jeuxvideo.com – Best PC Game
Jeuxvideo.com – Best RPG
Examiner – E3 Best of Show
Xbox360 Achievements – Best RPG of the Show
PlayStation Universe – Best RPG
TechnologyTell – Best Swag
GiantBomb – Best Role-Playing Game
Game Debate – Best In Show E3 2013
Game Informer – Best Role-Playing Game
FleshEatingZipper – Best Role-Playing Game
TechnoBuffalo – Best in Show
Destructoid – Best Role-Playing Game
EGM Now – Best RPG E3 2013
GameTrailers – 2013 Best of E3 – Best Graphics
Ventura County Reporter – Best of E3
IGN – Best Reason to Upgrade Your PC
Hardcore Gamer – Best of E3 Graphics
GamerCast – Best of E3 2013 – Best RPG
Gametrailers – Best of E3

​*DISTINCTIONS* 

Game Informer – Best of E3 2013 Nominee
IGN – Best of E3 Nominee
Machinima – Best of Role-Playing Game E3 2013
Destructoid – Best of E3 Nominee – Best of Role-Playing
Hardcoregamer – Best of E3 2013 Nominee
GamersPack – E3 2013 Choice of the Pack – Role Playing Nominee
WorthPlaying – Best of E3 Nominee
GameFront – Best of Show Nominee E3 2013
Lazygamer – Best of E3 2013 Nominee
Flesh Eating Zipper – Best of E3 2013 Nominee
Dvlzgame – Best of E3 2013 Nominee
Gaming Trend – Best Role Playing Game Nominee
Gaming Trend – Best Graphics
Multiplayer.it – Best of E3 Nominee
Gaming Excellence – Best of E3 2013 Nominee – Best Role Playing Game
Gaming Excellence – Best of E3 2013 Nominee – Game of the Show
Gaming Excellence – Best of E3 2013 Nominee – Best Multi Platform Consol Game
Gaming Excellence – Best of E3 2013 Nominee – Best Trailer
Neoseeker – E3 2013 – Role Playing Game Nominee
Neoseeker – E3 2013 Best of Show Nominee
Vandal.net – Best of E3 Nominee
GameTrailers – Best of E3 2013 Nominee
MexicoReset MX – Best of E3 2013 Nominee
XGN – Best of Show Nominee E3 2013
Zoomin.TV Games - Best Games of E3 Top 5
HardcoreGamer – Best of E3 2013 – Game of the Show
HardcoreGamer – Best of E3 2013 – Best PC Game
HardcoreGamer – Best of E3 2013 – Best Graphics
HardcoreGamer – Best of E3 2013 – Best RPG


Quelle: E3 2013 – setting records and raising the bar | CD Projekt RED's Official Blog


----------



## Lunica (1. Juli 2013)

Also das laut Reportern beste Spiel der E3 wird ein extrem PC optimierter Titel ... Cool 

It’s no secret that CD Projekt RED is one of the most beloved PC developers out there. And while we are anxiously waiting for both The Witcher 3 and Cyberpunk, CDPR revealed that the PC version of The Witcher 3 will be the definitive version of it. Yes, The Witcher 3 is announced for next-generation consoles and PC, and from this comment we can be sure that CDPR is developing primary on the PC and will be porting its title to consoles after the completion of the PC version. That, or the PC is the lead platform for The Witcher 3′s development.


----------



## Kwengie (1. Juli 2013)

@Rabowke:
dann schau Dir bitte mal die Felle der Tiere in Skyrim an. Sieht sehr nach steifen Plastiklook aus und vor allem die Haare der NPCs und von Deinem Char. Zum Glück haben sich einige erbarmt, anständiges Haar ins Spiel zu integrieren...
Ich habe am Fell des Wolfes nichts auszusetzen, da es erstmals tausendmal besser und echter aussieht.

Im übrigen freue ich mich jetzt schon, mit Gerald die riesige Welt zu erkunden und hoffentlich ist Triss wieder dabei...


----------



## LordCrash (1. Juli 2013)

Na klar ist Triss wieder dabei. Triss und Yen, rot und schwarz, das wird lustig.....


----------



## LordCrash (2. Juli 2013)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt The Beginning Main Theme

http://wpc.4d7d.edgecastcdn.net/004... 3 - Wild Hunt - The Beginning Main Theme.wav


----------



## LordCrash (2. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c248MLtAfgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kwengie (2. Juli 2013)

kann es gut möglich sein, daß die Ankündigung des OpenWorld mehr Leute anlocken wird?
Schaut mich an, denn ich begeistere mich gerade dafür und finde es desshalb schade, wenn andere Entwickler von diesem Model abweichen und zu "Schlauchleveln" überwechseln. (Sacred 3)


----------



## LordCrash (2. Juli 2013)

Ja klar. Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie viele Leute Skyrim spielen. Und wenn wir ehrlich sind ist das wirklich herausragende Prinzip dieses Spiels die offene Spielwelt.....


----------



## BuffaloBilI (2. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja klar. Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie viele Leute Skyrim spielen. Und wenn wir ehrlich sind ist das wirklich herausragende Prinzip dieses Spiels die offene Spielwelt.....



Und die Möglichkeit, wirklich nach belieben einen Charakter nach seinen Vorzügen zu gestalten. Das ist auch ein wesentlicher Aspekt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> kann es gut möglich sein, daß die Ankündigung des OpenWorld mehr Leute anlocken wird?
> Schaut mich an, denn ich begeistere mich gerade dafür und finde es desshalb schade, wenn andere Entwickler von diesem Model abweichen und zu "Schlauchleveln" überwechseln. (Sacred 3)


 
Das kann durchaus sein. Ich hab die ersten 2 Spiele zwar sehr gerne und mit Begeisterung durchgespielt, aber gerade in Teil 2 war mir die Welt bzw. deren Bereiche irgendwie zu klein und zu einengend, deshalb begrüße ich den Schritt auch. 



BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Und die Möglichkeit, wirklich nach belieben  einen Charakter nach seinen Vorzügen zu gestalten. Das ist auch ein  wesentlicher Aspekt.


 Das ist allerdings ein Aspekt, der nicht zu The Witcher passen würde. Bei Elder Scrolls passt das, weil man da quasi seine eigene Geschichte spielt. Bei einem The Witcher ist ein vorgegebener Charakter aber besser, weil man eben die Geschichte von Geralt spielt und er eben so aussieht.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings ein Aspekt, der nicht zu The Witcher passen würde. Bei Elder Scrolls passt das, weil man da quasi seine eigene Geschichte spielt. Bei einem The Witcher ist ein vorgegebener Charakter aber besser, weil man eben die Geschichte von Geralt spielt und er eben so aussieht.


 Ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass man das in einem zukünftigen CDPR Spiel tun können wird, entweder schon in Cyberpunk 2077 oder später in einem anderen Spiel (vlt auch in der Witcher-Welt?).... 

Ich für meinen Teil spiele gerne mit Geralt......


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Schon etwas älter, aber immer noch lustig (und er wusste damals schon, wie das Spiel heißen wird)..... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBulcpw1Q2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Die Witcher Serie, ihre Einflüsse, Pop-Kultur, Literatur, Musik, Kunst usw. ......sehr empfehlenswertes Video. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iivMfkstkMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass man das in einem zukünftigen CDPR Spiel tun können wird, entweder schon in Cyberpunk 2077 oder später in einem anderen Spiel (vlt auch in der Witcher-Welt?)....
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil spiele gerne mit Geralt......


 
Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher gelesen zu haben, dass man sich bei Cyberpunk einen individuellen Char erstellen kann. 
Da das Spiel noch vglsweise früh in der Entwicklung ist kann es aber natürlich sein das sich da noch was ändert. 

Lust eine Quelle zu suchen hab ich grad nicht


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juli 2013)

Mal ein richtig gutes Witcher 2 Video, das viele Erinnerungen in mir wachruft, kudos and denjenigen, der das zusammengestellt hat. Super Kampfszenen, super Zwischensequenzen super Voice-action, super Musik.....enjoy. 

* !!!SPOILERWARNUNG!!!*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-gDJtIZNps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (8. Juli 2013)

> Und die Möglichkeit, wirklich nach belieben einen Charakter nach seinen Vorzügen zu gestalten. Das ist auch ein wesentlicher Aspekt.



Nö, Geralt ist schon ein unglaublich vielschichtiger Charakter und Aussehen und Mentalität wurden so perfekt zueinander entworfen, wie man es selten sieht, weswegen das einfach gar nicht passen würde (ist ja in vielen Rollenspielen mit viel Wert auf Handlung so, z.B. Gothic oder Final Fantasy).

Jedes Video und jedes Detail macht mir Lust auf mehr, denn wenn die Story so packend wird, wie in den ersten beiden Teilen und man dennoch den Open World Aspekt umsetzen kann, dann ist das schon das Spiel des Jahres für mich.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juli 2013)

Für zwischendurch........Witcher Puzzle: http://vnfiles.ign.com/witchervault.ign.com/fms/files/videosfms/2/console_medalion.swf


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juli 2013)

Neuer Deskophintergrund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Witcher 3: Killing Monsters


----------



## BuffaloBilI (8. Juli 2013)

SchwarmPrinz schrieb:


> Nö, Geralt ist schon ein unglaublich vielschichtiger Charakter und Aussehen und Mentalität wurden so perfekt zueinander entworfen, wie man es selten sieht, weswegen das einfach gar nicht passen würde (ist ja in vielen Rollenspielen mit viel Wert auf Handlung so, z.B. Gothic oder Final Fantasy).


 
Ich weiß, hab nix anderes behauptet.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Juli 2013)

Mal einen Einblick in eine der vielversprechendsten Mods für Witcher 2 (Lykaon von Philipp Weber aka Benzenzimmern):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cnr9w59nb0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juli 2013)

Eine Serie von Blogeinträgen, die im Detail auf die Geschichte und die politischen Verhältnisse in Witcher 2 eingehen, zusammengesetllt von KnightofPhoenix (englisch). Wer Witcher 2 nicht gespielt hat, aber Witcher 3 spielen will, oder wer noch offene Fragen bezüglich Witcher 2 hat, sollte hier unbedingt mal reinschauen. 


The Politics of The Witcher 2 - Part 1: Faction Overview

The Politics of the Witcher 2 - Part 2: The Kingslayers

The Politics of the Witcher 2 - Part 3: The War on the Pontar Valley

The Politics of the Witcher 2 - Part 4: Emhyr, the Hidden Chessmaster

The Politics of the Witcher 2 - Part 5: Radovid vs Philippa, the Clash of Titans

The Politics of the Witcher 2 - Part 6: Why do they fight? 

Video Tribute for The Viper: Letho of Gulet

Antagonist Comparison: Jacques de Aldersberg vs Letho of Gulet

The Witchers of the Wolf and Viper Schools


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://thewitcher.com/killingmonsters/


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> bild.jpg


 
das ist ein artwork, oder?


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist ein artwork, oder?


 
Ja


----------



## LordCrash (17. Juli 2013)

Die Full Combat Rebalance Mod für Witcher 2 wurde auf Version 1.1a gepatcht! 

REDKit


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Achja, und *FELL*..... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5LJH-2k3LBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

*The CD Projekt RED journey: Respecting fans while growing as a studio*

Marcin Iwinski co-founded _The Witcher_ series developer CD Projekt  RED in the 1990s, with the goal of creating an epic RPG series. But it  took his studio some time to get to reach its goal -- _The Witcher_ didn't ship until 2007.

Iwinski talks about growing slowly and carefully, sticking to his  creative guns, and making sure not to put short-term profits ahead of a  long-term trust relationship with players. *

 You have two projects going [The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and Cyberpunk]. Can you talk about what's going on with the studio?*

Marcin  Iwinski: We tried to do things step-by-step. I started the company in  '94, right out of high school. From the very beginning we wanted to make  games. But we were realists. So the first thing was, "Can we really  make it happen? Can we make a project [an RPG] of the scope you're  dreaming about?" 

Initially, we started a games distribution business in Poland. Of  course, we were gamers, so part of it was the fun factor -- we were  playing the new games. As funny as it might sound these days, but we  were the first ones to import them. Then we started localizing the  games, doing publishing and marketing. And at a certain point, all of  the money that was coming from the distribution business, we were  basically putting into development. It's a really long way, if you look  at it, to where we are today. 

Initially with _The Witcher 1_, at the end of the development  process, we had to get a publishing partner on board, to help to finance  the very last bit. Then with _Witcher 2_, we were already able to self-finance. And then whenever we made this money, we fully reinvested to production. So _The Witcher 2_  did perform, it did very well for us, and I'm always grateful to the  gamers, because at the end of the day they go and buy the games in the  store and the money comes to us. 

So automatically we decided to start working on another dream project, which is Cyberpunk.  It was in our heads already for quite a while, but at the same time we  still have to do things step-by-step. I think we are ready now more than  ever. On top of that, with _The Witcher 2_, which was initially on  PC and then on Xbox 360, we've developed our own technology, which was  also key in being able to do another project. Without the tech, it would  be a no-go for us.*

How do you keep yourself growing slowly and sustainably, rather than getting ahead of yourself?*

MI:  That's actually a very good question, because there are a lot of  companies which run like crazy into different directions, some of them  big, some of them small. We've made some mistakes like that before. We  were doing a lot of things. We were expanding our distribution. We had  some more stuff... there was the _Rise of the White Wolf_ project, which didn't work out for us. 

[_Ed. note:_ Rise of the White Wolf _is a cancelled version of the original _Witcher_ for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360._] 

But I think the important thing is we are learning. What we've  definitely learned throughout the last 20 years is that we have to  focus. We focus on what we do best, and what we do best is tell stories  in big, epic, mature dark fantasy settings -- or in the case of _Cyberpunk_,  futuristic settings. But this is the thing we have to focus on. You  will not see from us a lot of diverse stuff. We will not suddenly start  making racing games, because I do not think that is where our strength  is. 

At the end of the day, what really matters is the experience which you  are having with the game when it's out. And this is the one unique  moment which defines us. If it's an average experience, pretty much what  we are doing every day doesn't make sense. 

For a lot of companies, from a short-term business perspective, the  famous hit-and-run strategy, there are still a lot of people applying  this. And sometimes it works! And then they are probably telling [other  companies about] what they do. I just don't think it's [the way we  should run our business]. So we are really deliberately choosing what we  want to do, and we will do it for as long as we are happy with the  effect. 

Hence, for example, _The Witcher 1_, and the _Witcher 1 Enhanced Edition_, and _The Witcher 2_ and _Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition_, which for the PC players was all for free, because we think we could have done better, and here it is. 

And they appreciate it. Then they tell their friends we are doing a good  job and we respect them. And ultimately it will result in a sale. Some  people are saying, "Why do you do that? You could have charged for it!"  Yeah. But I think the value in the whole proposition is that we are  honest, straightforward, and fair, and this pays back. So you can call  it a business model, in a way.*

You talked about being self-financed.  Is it important to be self-financed and keep control of the company when  you're pursuing a very specific kind of goal like this?*

MI: It's  crucial. It's crucial, because when you have someone telling you what  they think is good, ultimately it's a compromise. I'm not very good with  that. And I think you cannot make great creative decisions if you have  to follow different interests in different directions. And of course, I  do not want to sound too idealistic, because at the end of the day, we  have to sell games. But the game comes first, and this is really crucial  for us. A lot of people in the industry I have met are forgetting about  it. 

This is funny, because it's a set of thousands of very, very small  decisions. How much time will I spend on this character? Am I going to  make another version of that? At the end of the day, are we going to  charge for this tiny DLC? Because in Excel it looks really good, and I  can make some additional money. 

Because you, first of all, have to have your values, which is crucial,  and I believe we have them. And second you have to have the guts to say,  "Hey, we're not going to do that." But in the short-term, it's like,  "Hey, we'll make some money here. This is good." I don't think that  [thinking short-term] is the way, and if you look at the companies that  succeed, they really follow their values and are honest with the gamer. 

And I think that this will become even stronger and ever more important,  because the way to the gamer is direct, so there is no place for a lie  anymore. If you lie, you are a joke on social networks in seconds. The  liars from back in the day, their fate is pretty grim right now. We can  see it all around.  There is a statement from Company A. People say,  "Hey, it's not like that." And the whole internet goes crazy. Ten years  ago, it wouldn't be the case, pretty much. People would talk between  each other and it would die out.

Quelle: Gamasutra - News - The CD Projekt RED journey: Respecting fans while growing as a studio


----------



## Mirko79 (19. Juli 2013)

*The Witcher*

Ich finde das Spiel The Witcher 2  -insbesondere Graphik und Story - sehr gut. Ich werde den kommenden Teil wegen den den hohen Hardwareanforderungen wohl leider nicht spielen können. Ich habe gehört, dass the Witcher 2 mit mittleren Details mindestens einen i7 4770k und eine Geforce GTX 680  braucht. Sind die Hardwareanforderungen wirklich so hoch?
The Witcher 3 wird dann wahrscheinlich selbst bei bei mittleren Details einen i7 3960X  und eine Geforce GTX 780 zwingend voraus setzen. Klar bietet The Witcher im Rollenspielgenre mit die beste Grafik, erfordert aber auch einen absoluten High End PC.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Mirko79 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel The Witcher 2  -insbesondere Graphik und Story - sehr gut. Ich werde den kommenden Teil wegen den den hohen Hardwareanforderungen wohl leider nicht spielen können. Ich habe gehört, dass the Witcher 2 mit mittleren Details mindestens einen i7 4770k und eine Geforce GTX 680  braucht. Sind die Hardwareanforderungen wirklich so hoch?
> The Witcher 3 wird dann wahrscheinlich selbst bei bei mittleren Details einen i7 3960X  und eine Geforce GTX 780 zwingend voraus setzen. Klar bietet The Witcher im Rollenspielgenre mit die beste Grafik, erfordert aber auch einen absoluten High End PC.


 
Da Witcher 3 ein reines Next-Gen Spiel sein wird, ist davon auszugehen, dass man potente Hardware benötigen wird, um es anständig spielen zu können. Als Richtwert würde ich mal sagen, man braucht mindestens die Leistung der Next-Gen Konsolen, besser jedoch 20-30% mehr als das, wenn man eine anständige Optik erreichen will. 

Mal abwarten, wie sich im Zuge der Einführung der Next-Gen Konsolen die Preise für PC Hardware so entwickeln. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Preise für Grafikkarten etc. dann etwas fallen werden. Und da Witcher 3 erst in einem Jahr oder so rauskommt (frühestens im Frühjahr 2014), wird die 780 bis dahin hoffentlich "bezahlbar" sein.


----------



## Mirko79 (20. Juli 2013)

Sorry, ich bin mit meinem  Beitrag etwas über das Ziel "hinausgeschossen." 
Ich finde schon gut, dass "The Witcher" für das Rollenspielgenre eine sehr gute Grafik bietet. Allerdings liest man in vielen Foren, dass das Spiel auch auf "PCs der gehobenen Mittelklasse" mit vergleichsweise wenigen Fps läuft. Ist da etwas dran, dass "The Witcher2" als Downloadversion eine bessere Performance hat, als die Version im Laden? (Stichwort: DRM und Securom). Ich würde es sehr schade finden, wenn "The Witcher3" selbst auf PCs der gehobenen Mittelklasse nicht mehr flüssig spielbar sein sollte. Für "The Witcher2" wurde  bereits ein Core i5-2500k oder ein Phenom X4 975 BE und eine "Grafikkarte der Oberklasse" empfohlen. Auch vermute ich, dass einige "potentielle Käufer" von zu hohen Hardwareanforderungen abgeschreckt werden könnten. Immerhin kostet ein System der Oberklasse ca. 1200 Euro, die nicht jeder bereit ist auszugeben.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Mirko79 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin mit meinem  Beitrag etwas über das Ziel "hinausgeschossen."
> Ich finde schon gut, dass "The Witcher" für das Rollenspielgenre eine sehr gute Grafik bietet. Allerdings liest man in vielen Foren, dass das Spiel auch auf "PCs der gehobenen Mittelklasse" mit vergleichsweise wenigen Fps läuft. Ist da etwas dran, dass "The Witcher2" als Downloadversion eine bessere Performance hat, als die Version im Laden? (Stichwort: DRM und Securom). Ich würde es sehr schade finden, wenn "The Witcher3" selbst auf PCs der gehobenen Mittelklasse nicht mehr flüssig spielbar sein sollte. Für "The Witcher2" wurde  bereits ein Core i5-2500k oder ein Phenom X4 975 BE und eine "Grafikkarte der Oberklasse" empfohlen. Auch vermute ich, dass einige "potentielle Käufer" von zu hohen Hardwareanforderungen abgeschreckt werden könnten. Immerhin kostet ein System der Oberklasse ca. 1200 Euro, die nicht jeder bereit ist auszugeben.



Witcher 2 lässt sich problemlos auf einem 600-800€ PC spielen, wenn man auf ein paar Features wie SSAA und so verzichtet (und natürlich auf Supersampling). Ein Grafikkarte der Oberklasse von 2011 ist heute anno 2013 eben nur noch eine Grafikkarte der Mittelklasse, die man für 150-200€ kaufen kann. 

Ich persönlich habe Witcher 2 zum ersten Mal mit einem i5 750 und einer  Radeon HD 4890 gespielt mit 4GB DDR Ram Systemspeicher und konnte damit  eine sehr gute Optik bei stabilen FPS erreichen. Das ist unter heutigen  Gesichtspunkten durchaus nur noch ein Mittelklassesystem.

Das mit dem DRM hat sich sowohl in der Download als auch der Boxversion erledigt. Nur ganz am Anfang hatte die Box-Version DRM, die das Spiel etwas ausgebremst hat. Dieser Kopierschutz wurde allerdings schon mit dem ersten Patch wieder entfernt und alle heute verkauften Box-Versionen in der Enhanced Version sind DRM-frei.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://thewitcher.com/killingmonsters/


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juli 2013)

Angry Joes E3 Interview:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZmJjbuCmwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juli 2013)

So, heute habe ich ein ganz besonders interessantes und wichtiges Feature für euch erstellt und zwar geht es um die sagenumwobene Yennefer, die große Liebe von Geralt, die in The Witcher 3 angeblich (wieder) eine wichtige Rolle spielen soll. 

Wer die Bücher noch nicht gelesen hat, dies aber eventuell noch tun möchte, der möge sich vor diversen *SPOILERN *hüten... 


*Witcher 3 Persönlichkeiten: Yennefer von Vengerberg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yennefer von Vengerberg - die große Liebe von Geralt, dem Hexer - war eine Zauberin, die in der Hauptstadt von Aedirn, Vengerberg, lebte und dort als Beraterin des Königs wirkte. Sie wurde im Jahr 1173 an Belleteyn, dem Maifest, geboren. 

Yennefer war das jüngste Mitglied im Rat der Zauberer, obwohl sie bei den Vorkommnissen im Ciri-Zyklus bereits 94 Jahre alt war. Im Vergleich zu anderen Zauberern und Zauberinnen des Rates war sie weniger mächtig, obgleich sie viele magische Fähigkeiten besaß und so zum Beispiel mittels Schöpfermagie Tiere wie Turmfalken herbeizaubern konnte. Die magische Kompetenz Triss Merigolds, die noch jünger war, übertraf sie jedoch um einiges, da sie ein längeres Training genossen hatte. Trotz ihres Alters war sie berühmt für ihre makellose Schönheit. Sie war stets in schwarzen und weißen Kleidern anzutreffen und trug einen Obsidianstern an einem schlichten schwarzen Band um den Hals. Man konnte sie auch an ihrem charakteristischen Parfüm aus Flieder- und Stachelbeernoten erkennen. Ihre Augen hatten eine helle violette Färbung und sie hatte langes, gelocktes und rabenschwarzes Haar. Sie war zu einem Viertel elfischer Abstammung.

Ihr attraktives Äußeres war jedoch nicht natürlich sondern das Produkt starker Illusionsmagie, was sie mit vielen anderen Zauberinnen gemeinsam hatte. Geralt konnte mit seinen übernatürlich scharfen, mutierten Hexeraugen erkennen, dass sie eigentlich schiefe Schultern und sogar einen Buckel hatte, aber das tat seiner Zuneigung ihr gegenüber keinen Abbruch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geralts und Yennefers Beziehung war geprägt von den inneren und äußeren Konflikten der beiden. Yennefer war eine überaus stolze und durchaus eingebildete Zauberin, die stets ihren eigenen Willen durchzusetzen vermochte. Innerlich jedoch krankte sie daran, dass sie wie die meisten Zauberinnen zeugungsunfähig war und keine Kinder bekommen konnte. Insgeheim versuchte sie alles, um diesen Makel zu beseitigen. Ihr war klar, dass die Aussichten auf Erfolg durch eine Beziehung mit dem ebenfalls sterilen Geralt noch deutlich geringer waren, was ihre Zuneigung zu ihm wiederholt auf die Probe stellte. Geralt hingegen kämpfe innerlich und äußerlich ständig mit seiner Stellung in der Gesellschaft und seinem Leben als Hexer in einer Welt, die ihn immer weniger benötigte. Er wurde von der Bevölkerung als Aussätziger und notwendiges Übel betrachtet und vermehrt schloss sich Geralt dieser Einschätzung selbst an. Vor allem die allgemeine Auffassung, dass Hexer durch ihre Mutationen nicht nur zeugungsunfähig wären sondern auch die Fähigkeit verlören, Emotionen wie Liebe zu empfinden, stellte Geralt wiederholt vor moralische Konflikte vor allem im Bezug auf seine Beziehung zu Yennefer, die ihn viel mehr als Mensch anssah, als er sich selbst. So waren letztendlich weder Yennefer noch Geralt imstande, dem jeweils anderen ihre Liebe bzw. das, was sie dafür hielten, verbal auszudrücken. Und so gingen die beiden immer wieder eigene Wege.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Perioden, in denen Geralt und Yennefer mal wieder getrennt  waren, hatten sie durchaus auch anderen Liebschafen und sexuelle  Beziehungen. Durch ihre Sterilität waren sie für etwaige  Sexualpartner durchaus begehrt, was vor allem auf den Hexer zutraf.  Dabei war Yennefer aber rasend eifersüchtig und unglaublich nachtragend.  So war Yennefer zwar eine Freunding von Triss Merigold, verdächtigte  diese jedoch ständig, etwas mit Geralt während deren gemeinsamer Zeit  auf der Hexertrutzburg Kaer Morhen gehabt zu haben..... 

Allerdings fanden Geralt und Yennefer aller Hindernisse und Probleme zum Trotz immer wieder zusammen. Denn trotz aller Probleme waren sie füreinander geschaffen, wie es ihnen der goldene Drache Villentretenmerth prophezeit hatte. Füreinander geschaffen, aber ohne, dass dieser Beziehung jemals Kinder entspringen würden. Daher schenke Yennefer ihre ganze mütterliche Liebe Cirilla, dem Kind, das Geralt durch das Gesetz der Überraschung bestimmt war. Yennefer lehrte Ciri magische Fähigkeiten und wie man sich als Zauberin zu verhalten hatte, unter den wachsamen Augen von Nenneke, der Priesterin des Tempels von Ellander.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während der Ereignisse des Zyklusses um Ciri und nach dem Untergang des Rates der Zauberer versuchte die neu gegründete geheime Loge der Zauberinnen, der auch Triss angehörte, Yennefer für sich zu gewinnen, um die verschwundene Ciri zu finden. Yennefer lehnte jedoch zornentbrannt ab, da sie (zurecht) fürchtete, dass die Loge Ciri für ihre eigenen Zwecke missbrauchen wollte. Während ihrer eigenen Suche nach Ciri wurde Yennefer vom Zauberer Vilgeforth gefangen genommen und auf Schloss Stygga gebracht, bis sie von Geralt und seinen Freunden Regis, Cahir, Milva und Angouleme befreit wurde. Diese waren auch auf der Suche nach Ciri, die ebenfalls auf Schloss Stygga gefangen gehalten wurde. Nachdem Geralt und Yennefer Vilgefortz besiegen konnten, waren Geralt, Yennefer und Ciri endlich wieder vereint, nur um dem Kaiser von Nilfgaard in die Hände zu fallen, der ein ganz eigenes Interessen a Ciri hatte. Geralt und Yennefer willigten schließlich zum Wohle Ciris ein Selbstmord zu begehen. Dort, auf Schloss Stygga, im Angesicht des Todes konnten sie einander endlich ihre Liebe gestehen. Doch der Kaiser verschonte sie letztlich und sie konnten zusammen mit Ciri, als Familie vereint, ihrer Wege ziehen.

Der Legende nach starb Yennefer schließlich beim Versuch, Geralt zu retten, der sich während des Pogroms von Riva dem wütenden Mob in den Weg gestellt hatte und dabei von einer Mistgabel tödlich getroffen wurde. Das Schicksal der beiden blieb jedoch letztlich ungeklärt, da beide in einem Boot von Ciri auf den See von Riva gefahren wurden und von da jede Spur von ihnen fehlte....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest bis Geralt zu Beginn der Geschehnisse in "The Witcher" plötzlich ohne Gedächtnis wieder auftauchte.....


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

Did you feel that tremor? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://thewitcher.com/killingmonsters/


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Muahahahaa, I need this shirt......   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Muahahahaa, I need this shirt......


 War mir klar ... bestimmt wg. dem "Kiss my balls!" hm?


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> War mir klar ... bestimmt wg. dem "Kiss my balls!" hm?


 
Immerhin hast du meinen Beitrag zu Yennefer "geliket" (in den ich viel Mühe gesteckt hab), daher gehe ich mal großzügig über diese Spitzfindigkeit hinweg....


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2013)

Der ist ja auch super ... also ich weiß deine Arbeit schon zu schätzen, aber paar kleine verbale Kopf*nüsse* ( HAHA! ) müssen einfach sein!


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

*'The Witcher 3' exclusive interview: Making the future of gaming a reality today*

 _July 31, 2013, Dillan Skiffington_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

                                                                            Today, we bring you our entire interview on the final day of our _The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt _exclusive coverage. First we told you how CD Projekt Red doesn't "believe in selling extra content" and then we brought you their outlook on redefining the open-world  genre. Of course, all of that and more is included as each question  below is answered by game designer Konrad Tomaszkiewicz as he looks  forward to the future of gaming and how his studio is working to make  that a reality.

*Examiner:* As we end this current generation of gaming, how has the genre of open-world gaming evolved?

*Konrad Tomaszkiewicz:* Game worlds have gotten really  big, immersive and, most importantly, detailed. There was a time when  open world gameplay meant that you just had to travel from point A to  point B with nothing to do in between. The surroundings tried to emulate  the wilderness, clumps of polygons were meant to look like animals and  so on. The big difference is that, nowadays, there’s like a second game  between point A and B. If you want, you can forget that point B even  exists. It happened slowly, so many gamers just take it for granted. But  when you think about it for a while, it’s really a magnificent thing!


*Ex:* Clearly you all are trying to redefine what  people expect from an open-world game, but what does all that encompass?  How do you redefine a genre?  Is redefining the open-world genre just  about no loading screens and massive worlds? That certainly is part of  it, but how do you think developers should approach trying to change  what people think of when it comes to revolutionizing a genre?

*KT:* Bearing in mind what I said before, think about  closed world games. Their storytelling is usually quite good because  fewer possibilities for gamers mean that developers can plan more and  concentrate solely on the finite number of locations in the game. We  want to take that quality and extend it to an open world - we want every  inch of the world you’ll traverse to be interesting and believable.  That’s our way of redefining it.  


*Ex:* Will open-world titles become living in the  sense that developers can always change the world, the game and make it  so the player will always have new content and will never have to buy a  new game? Is that looking too far down the road?

*KT:* It’s called an MMORPG *laughs*. Our game is  quite different in this regard - The Witcher 3 offers a deep single  player experience and it’s here to tell a story. And all good stories  have a beginning, a middle and an ending. We could sell extra content to  gamers “down the road,” but we don’t believe in that - we believe  patches, fixes and additional content should be provided to gamers free  of charge. Only something REALLY big, and something that will not make  you feel ripped off, justifies a price tag. Remember “PC add-on discs”  back in the day? Yeah, I’m thinking about the ones that extended the  original game by offering many hours of additional gameplay - if we ever  decide to charge you for something, we think you will appreciate what  you get in return.


*Ex:* How will next-generation consoles help blend multiplayer and single player experiences together in an open-world game?

*KT: *Since The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt is not a  multiplayer game, it’s hard for me to answer. If I had to hypothesize,  my vision would be an online single player experience, similar to what  Dark Souls did but on a much greater scale.


*Ex:* We saw how Ubisoft is planning to utilize Microsoft's cloud to further push Watch Dogs  on the Xbox One, with more realistic water and smarter AI. Obviously  the industry is just beginning to understand how to utilize this to its  maximum potential, but how much further do you think developers will be  able to push open-world games this upcoming generation with services  like that?

*KT:* It all depends on the services, their  accessibility and many other such things. Since Microsoft has removed  the need for online verification and many gamers will have the  possibility of staying offline, how will it affect the services that  were previously meant to be “outsourced” to the cloud? If we can assume a  uniform environment for everyone, it’s tricky to provide forecasts.  Truth be told we’re still exploring many of these functionalities and,  since it’s all so new and changing rapidly, it will take some time to  start painting broader pictures.  


*Ex:* It seems like there was a heavy trend towards  two different mechanics this generation: the semblance of an open-world  and RPG elements. Do you think we'll continue to see that over the next  couple of years?

*KT:* It all depends on gamers, really - if they  continue to buy games that represent this or that particular trend, the  trend will continue. It’s as simple as that!


 We'd like to thank CD Projekt Red and Konrad for taking time out of their busy schedule to talk with us about _The Witcher 3_.  And with that, our coverage has concluded, we hope you enjoyed this  behind the scenes Q&A into the minds of the developers.


Quelle: 'The Witcher 3' exclusive interview: Making the future of gaming a reality today - New York NY Video Games | Examiner.com


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://thewitcher.com/killingmonsters/


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2013)

Schon ein wenig älter, aber deshalb nicht weniger symphatisch... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFJoP1yL-z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kwengie (7. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das sieht ja klasse aus, als ob ich in diesem Sumpf stehen würde.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Es kommt etwas auf uns zu...der Counter tickt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Witcher 3: Killing Monsters



*Agnieszka Szóstak*     ‏@*Aga_Szostak*  1h                         OK so we've started with a  Limitted Edition of a Gamescom Postcard today but this GC insane train  just started rolling meaning...
*Agnieszka Szóstak*             ‏@*Aga_Szostak*  1h                                                                Expect more  awesomeness from us during upcomming days! I trully envy you guys 'cause  you haven't seen IT yet. And IT is mind blowing!
*Agnieszka Szóstak*     ‏@*Aga_Szostak*  6m                         And... It... Started! It's the finall countdown folks! 2 more days to come: http://www.thewitcher.com/killingmonsters


----------



## Kaeksch (12. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Witcher 3 Persönlichkeiten: Yennefer von Venderberg*


 

Die Stadt und Sie heißen aber Vengerberg.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Die Stadt und Sie heißen aber Vengerberg.


 
LOL, du hast natürlich Recht..... mea maxima culpa.... 

Wird sogleich ausgebessert.....


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Killing Monsters Cinematic Trailer für Witcher 3





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0i88t0Kacs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## chbdiablo (14. August 2013)

Schön, schön, schön!


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

*Shut up and take my Orens! *


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2013)

ist das Spielgrafik?


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ist das Spielgrafik?


 
Nein, das ist CGI-Rendergrafik.....

Die Next-Gen Konsolen (und der PC) sind gut, aber nicht SO gut...noch nicht....


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2013)

schade,
also werden wir noch nicht lebensechte Gesichter und "Pixel"Menschen zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> schade,
> also werden wir noch nicht lebensechte Gesichter und "Pixel"Menschen zu Gesicht bekommen.


 
Naja, noch haben wir ja nicht viel Gameplay zu Gesicht bekommen (außer ein paar kurze Schnipsel im ersten Trailer). Ich denke schon, dass die Gesichter lebensecht sein werden, zumindest deutlich mehr als in bisherigen Spielen. Aber für so eine Qualität wie im CGI-Trailer braucht man schon eine gewaltige Hardware, um das in Echtzeit (!!!) berechnen zu können. Ich denke einfach nicht, dass heutige PC Hardware dazu schon in der Lage ist (im Endkundenbereich).


----------



## chbdiablo (14. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Shut up and take my Orens! *


 
Gerne 

Hab mich auch mal für den Preorder-Newsletter angemeldet, aber da gehts wahrscheinlich dann nur um digitale Versionen. Witcher 3 muss auf jeden Fall wieder in einer schönen Box nach Hause. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Umfang und Inhalt der normalen Version so wie bei W2 sein wird.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Hab mich auch mal für den Preorder-Newsletter angemeldet, aber da gehts wahrscheinlich dann nur um digitale Versionen. Witcher 3 muss auf jeden Fall wieder in einer schönen Box nach Hause. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Umfang und Inhalt der normalen Version so wie bei W2 sein wird.


 Zumal ich davon ausgehe, dass der Box-Version auch wieder ein Downloadcode für eine digitale Version bei GOG beiliegen wird. 

Ich spiele ja auch mit dem Gedanken, mir dieses Mal die "richtige" Collector's Edition zuzulegen, obwohl die normale Version ja bei Witcher 2 schon viele Goodies zum fairen Preis enthielt.

Allerdings hätte ich das Spiel auch gerne in meiner Steam-Bibliothek, bin ja auch ein wenig ein Achievement-Sammler.....

Wahrscheinlich läufts darauf hinaus, dass ich mir die physische Collector's Edition zu Release kaufe bzw. vorbestelle und mir dann die Steam-Version in einem Sale noch oben drauf gönne...das kenne ich ja schon von Witcher 2, da hab ich auch drei Versionen von....


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Shut up and take my Orens! *


 
Hmm, ich frage mich, ob die Entwickler im dritten Teil die zahlreichen Währungen des Witcher-Universums berücksichtigen. Der "Oren" ist ja eigentlich nur die Währung Temeriens, in Kaedwen zahlt man eigentlich mit Dukaten, und in Redanien mit der Novigrader Krone.

Im Imperium zahlt man mit "Nilfgaarder Florin".

Und daneben gibt's noch zig weitere, die mir jetzt aber spontan nicht einfallen wollen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, ich frage mich, ob die Entwickler im dritten Teil die zahlreichen Währungen des Witcher-Universums berücksichtigen. Der "Oren" ist ja eigentlich nur die Währung Temeriens, in Kaedwen zahlt man eigentlich mit Dukaten, und in Redanien mit der Novigrader Krone.
> 
> Im Imperium zahlt man mit "Nilfgaarder Florin".
> 
> Und daneben gibt's noch zig weitere, die mir jetzt aber spontan nicht einfallen wollen.


 
Gute Frage. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, aber hier man man natürlich zwischen Realismus und Komfort abwägen. 

Wäre aber eine tolle Idee für eine Quest: Wenn man von den Skellige Insel nach Nowigrad reist, muss man seine Währung von dort (was auch immer dort gilt....) in einem Wechselbüro bzw. einer Bank gegen Novigrader Kronen eintauschen und wird dort glatt übers Ohr gehauen....


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Yeah, geile Nachricht!   

* Charles Dance to voice the Emperor of Nilfgaard in Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Charles Dance*, the  British actor and screenwriter best known for his roles in Alien 3, The  Last Action Hero and Game of Thrones, will voice Emperor Emhyr var  Emreis in The Witcher 3. 

_“Charles Dance is the perfect candidate to play the mighty  Nilfgaardian emperor in our upcoming title. It’s a dream come true for  the team here at RED to be able to work with such an accomplished actor  and magnetic personality,__”_ said Marcin Blacha, Lead Writer for the title.

Quelle: The Witcher


----------



## chbdiablo (14. August 2013)

Hmm, mal sehn, mit der Stimme könnte das nicht so schlimm sein.
Als ich den letzten Underworld Film gesehen habe, dachte ich jedenfalls "was macht Tywin Lannister hier?"


----------



## LordCrash (15. August 2013)

Eine interaktive Witcher-Geschichte (englisch, empfehlenswert).... 

New Moon - A witcher adventure by David Bertalan


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

*Visit our booth at Gamescom 2013 and receive a free Witcher 3 t-shirt!*


Gamescom ‘13 is here and we’ve prepared something really special to celebrate! 

Come by our booth and take part in what we think is the biggest t-shirt giveaway in the history of giving away gaming t-shirts!

Every person visiting the CD Projekt RED booth in the Entertainment Area can receive a free Witcher 3 t-shirt. 

And this is only the beginning! We’ve got tons of  unique swag you can win by participating in various on-site  competitions we will be running during the expo, so if you’re visiting  Cologne this year, stopping by our booth is a must!

Last but not least, if you happen to be a Witcher  cosplayer heading to Cologne, also make sure to pay us a visit - we  might have something special for you!



 To receive a free, Witcher 3 t-shirt, simply follow these steps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Die Witcher Serie bekommt ein Brettspiel! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CD Projekt RED Teases The Witcher Adventure Game | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

High-Res Pre-Alpha Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Noch mehr Screens: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. August 2013)

Was haben sie zu TW denn eigentlich genau auf der GC gezeigt? Du hast geschrieben "nichts Neues", also keine Präsentation?


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was haben sie zu TW denn eigentlich genau auf der GC gezeigt? Du hast geschrieben "nichts Neues", also keine Präsentation?


 
Nope, eigentlich gar nichts Neues leider......am öffentlichen Stand liefen nur die bereits bekannten Videos und Trailer und die Hauptattraktion war das Verteilung von Shirts (am Ende der Messe hatte gefühlt jeder 5 Besucher ein W3 Shirt an.....) und anderem Zeugs an die Besucher......ziemlich enttäuschend irgendwie, vor allem für "alte" Fans, die nicht wegen kostenlosem Merchandise kommen...... Die Gameplay-Demo der E3 wurde leider wieder nur im Fachausstellerbereich hinter verschlossenen Türen präsentiert....


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nope, eigentlich gar nichts Neues leider......am öffentlichen Stand liefen nur die bereits bekannten Videos und Trailer und die Hauptattraktion war das Verteilung von Shirts (am Ende der Messe hatte gefühlt jeder 5 Besucher ein W3 Shirt an.....) und anderem Zeugs an die Besucher......ziemlich enttäuschend irgendwie, vor allem für "alte" Fans, die nicht wegen kostenlosem Merchandise kommen...... Die Gameplay-Demo der E3 wurde leider wieder nur im Fachausstellerbereich hinter verschlossenen Türen präsentiert....


 
Schade 
War dann so wie die letzten Jahre, da waren sie im öffentlichen Bereich auch fast immer nur mit Merchandise vertreten. Nur in dem Jahr, indem die XBox Version von TW2 rauskam, hatten sie einen größeren Stand mit Präsentation etc.


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Schade
> War dann so wie die letzten Jahre, da waren sie im öffentlichen Bereich auch fast immer nur mit Merchandise vertreten. Nur in dem Jahr, indem die XBox Version von TW2 rauskam, hatten sie einen größeren Stand mit Präsentation etc.


 Ich denke, dass das nächstes Jahr ähnlich sein wird, falls Witcher 3 nach den großen Events raus kommen sollte oder kurz davor.....

Ich fand die Aktion mit den Shirts ja ganz cool und es war sicherlich eine brilliante Marketingidee um neue Leute auf die Serie aufmerksam zu machen und so viel Werbung zu bekommen.

Aber für Fans, die eher an Infos interessiert sind, war das eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2013)

Ich hab immer noch mein Fallout 3 T-Shirt von der GC in Leipzig! 

Ich pass sogar noch rein ... XXXXXL oder so!


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch mein Fallout 3 T-Shirt von der GC in Leipzig!
> 
> Ich pass sogar noch rein ... XXXXXL oder so!


 
Beim Witcher Stand konnte man sich immerhin die Größe aussuchen.


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Geralt Drawing





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBNJ8LCDtzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kaylee (27. August 2013)

Das Spiel sieht wirklich klasse aus. Endlich RPG-Nachschub! 

Wenn Story und Gameplay jetzt noch stimmen, wovon ich nach den Vorgängern aber überzeugt bin, wird es ein absolutes Rollenspiel-Highlight. Ich freue mich vor allem auf die offene Welt, das war das letzte Stück, das mir bisher noch bei dem Witcher gefehlt hat.


----------



## chbdiablo (27. August 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht wirklich klasse aus. Endlich RPG-Nachschub!
> 
> Wenn Story und Gameplay jetzt noch stimmen, wovon ich nach den Vorgängern aber überzeugt bin, wird es ein absolutes Rollenspiel-Highlight. Ich freue mich vor allem auf die offene Welt, das war das letzte Stück, das mir bisher noch bei dem Witcher gefehlt hat.



Hmm, heute registriert, erster Post, eine Lobeshymne auf TW.
Also entweder bist du der Zweitaccount von LordCrash aus dessen Urlaub, oder aber sein/e zukünftige/r Lebenspartner/in


----------



## LordCrash (27. August 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Hmm, heute registriert, erster Post, eine Lobeshymne auf TW.
> Also entweder bist du der Zweitaccount von LordCrash aus dessen Urlaub, oder aber sein/e zukünftige/r Lebenspartner/in


 
Ha, endlich ein vernünftiger User (Userin?) mehr im Forum...falls es sich um eine Dame handelt, Kontaktdaten bitte an mich. 

Und nein, das ist nicht mein Zweitaccount (den es gar nicht gibt). Ich poste immer noch mit meinem Standardaccount, habe nur meinen Avatar etwas den Umständen angepasst.....


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2013)

Ich freue mich schon sowas von auf The Witcher3. Habe mir den Trailer live bei der Gamescom reingezogen, einfach der Hammer. Gefällt mir echt.



Zeus


----------



## LordCrash (1. September 2013)

Oh shit (oder oh YEAH), endlich: Gameplay Leak von W3!   

Leak: First Witcher 3 gameplay footage - VGLeaks

Die Qualität des Handyvideos ist zwar miserabel, aber was man alleine an grafischer Rafinesse sieht lässt ein DA Inquisition schon vor Neid erblassen, Frostbite hin oder her (beim Vergleich der Pre-Alphas).... 

Die Lichteffekte und die Vegetation, einfach göttlich.....


----------



## LordCrash (4. September 2013)

*Interview with Jakub Szamałek, Writer of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*

_Carlo Ritchie, August 21, 2013_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A full set of armour stands to one side of the entrance of CD  Projekt Red’s Warsaw based studio, to either side walls are adorned with  front page covers of Geralt, the white haired hero of _The Witcher_  Saga, and with various swords and medieval weapons. Just before  commencing my interview with Jakub Szamałek, one of the writers behind  the series, I chance to look up at the ceiling which is in its entirety a  map of _The Continent_, the world of Andrzej Sapkowski’s fantasy  epic on which the game is based. From the onset, there is little doubt  in my mind that CD Projekt Red are passionate about the Witcher.


_So Jakub, you’ve got the Witcher 3: Wild Hunt coming out shortly.  What was shown at E3 has been very well received at E3 and even before  that there was a lot of excitement amongst the gaming community  specifically about this game, what is the feeling that you have here at  CD Projekt Red working on something with this kind of global media  attention._

*Jakub:* Well of course there’s a lot of pressure  because we feel the game is anticipated and we enjoy that a lot and we  really like that what we’ve shown has raised and roused so much interest  and excitement and we will do our best to live up to the expectation  but of course it’s a lot of pressure knowing so many people are  interested in the product and they want it to be the best possible  quality and that’s we want that is well. So on one hand there is, of  course this pressure but overwhelmingly it’s a great pleasure because I  have the feeling that we’re working on an amazing game and we’re not,  you know, making compromises, we’re working on game that we ourselves  would like to play and so far it’s turning out great. So what we showed  at the E3 conference was in game footage showing one of the quests we  were working on and the other quests that are currently being made as  the game nears the release date are just as good or maybe better so I’m  really excited that I’m here and I’m part of the team that makes it  happen.


_So tell us a little about your part in the process of creating the Witcher 3._

*Jakub:* So basically we have a team of 5 writers with  our lead writer Marcin Blacha who’s main task is to have the main story  arc in control to see that all the elements fall into the right place  and that each quest is part of greater narrative and it makes sense that  all the information is revealed in the right place and that you  understand the whole story and so on. Whereas we, the other writers, are  doing all the nitty-gritty, daily work, like designing the quests and  writing the dialogue and writing in game documents, books and etc, so  basically everything that you see in the game. So my responsibilities  are quite broad. Everything that is written in the game and that you can  read, or write, or listen to is either my doing or one of my  colleagues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Just one of the many fearsome beasties set to appear in ‘Wild Hunt’

_So the first time we read a book lying on a table in a tavern we might in fact be holding a piece of your work?_

*Jakub:* [Humbly, as a hero among mortals] Well I guess there’ll be a few moments in which you could say that.


_One of the big points of anticipation with the Witcher 3 is that  it looks like it may completely change the way we look at RPGs. With  entirely non-linear game play, many people think that this will be a new  benchmark in the RPG experience. Does that add an extra sense of  challenge or indeed, purpose, for you, writing this game?_

*Jakub:*  It is a great challenge and I think the part  of that which is most challenging is that we are trying to combine an  open world, a huge open world, with a very complex storyline and this is  something that, I think, has been rarely even tried; to combine these  two elements. Most computer RPG games offer either a large world but  with a simple story line and the main fun come from exploring and  crafting your hero the way you like it and the other games offer intense  experience. We’re working very hard to combine these two elements into  one and to make it work seamlessly. So this is a great challenge. There  are a lot of troubles that we encounter as we do it but I think we’re  doing a good job in dealing with it and with finding ways around  problems and dealing with them. So I this will be a milestone in  computer RPGs and I do hope it will change the way we think about them  and the expectations we have about them.


_It seems that way when you think about what this game is hoping to achieve._

*Jakub:*  It’s very ambitious.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wild Hunt is pushing the depth of NPC interaction to new levels of storytelling.

_Well I can certainly dig why you’d be excited working on  something  like this. On that note, we have a question from Ben, our host  in  Australia. [Reading from a shitty Nokia phone, you know, the kinds  that  people haven’t had since 2006] “There are already many benchmark   fantasy RPGs out there for people, like the open world Skyrim or the   deep storytelling of Dragon Age” [stops reading] and I’ll add Mass   Effect “How are you making the Witcher stand apart from those games?”

_ *Jakub:* Well first of all it combines the two into  one and this will be new and exciting and I think players will really  like this. Also, I think the story telling is quite unlike any game I  have personally played and I mean I haven’t played every RPG or even  every AAA ranked RPG but what I think really sets the Witcher apart is  that we are crafting a really complex and mature story and we are  treating our NPCs seriously. They not just some information posts that  the character comes over to talk about the next quest. They have their  own ambitions, they have their own aims and they’re always thinking  about something else to say to Geralt to aid him in his “brave quest”.  So we’re working really hard to create a world which is filled with  characters who you will remember and be intrigued by. This is something  that I think is a unique feature of the Witcher universe and why I  enjoyed playing the first two games and working on the third one. The  other thing is that the Witcher is very muti-layered narrative and in a  way it harps back to the old school RPGS from the late 1990s and the  early 2000s in that there is a main storyline that you can follow but  there’s a lot of additional story arcs that are accessible to you and if  you find them intriguing and you want to learn more about them there’s  nothing stopping you from talking to NPCS about stuff that is not really  essential to completing the main storyline but can give you a lot of  information about their motivations, their history, what is happening  behind the scenes, what might happen in the future and so on. So there  is a great feeling of richness that we want to, _will_ keep, as I  think we achieved it pretty neatly with the Witcher 2 and we’ll transfer  to this open world. So that’s something that we’re striving to achieve  and so far it’s working out nicely.


_In working on a game like this in which you have hundreds of  stories linking in with each other in an entirely non-linear way I  imagine that it must be like looking at a puzzle without knowing what  the image is._

*Jakub:*  Of course, well controlling a story which is  so huge is a major issue and major problem because we didn’t go the  easy way. And I mean, the “easy way” in such a world and such a game,  would be to confine the main storyline to one location and open other  locations, or make the player go from location a to b and b to c and  then carry on along doing the storyline. We are trying really hard to  give total freedom to the players, so there are a number of locations  and regions in the Witcher and it’s absolutely up to you where you want  to go and in each one of them you can pick up the main storyline or you  can do the sidequests and then once you’ve discovered all the relevant  information regarding the main storyline you can go to another location  and continue doing the main storyline there. Then at certain points you  can combine everything that you’ve learnt and this again gives you a  different perspective on what you’ve found and on the storyline. So  basically, not only is it non-linear in a way that you have to make  decisions and then these decisions impact the world, the characters and  lead to different endings but also when you make these decisions and  which is also up you. So this of course leads to dozen of permutations  and you have to take that into account and implement it accordingly but I  think the feeling of freedom and being able you please is going to be  amazing and we’re really proud of that.


_I have this image in my mind that your office must just be  hundreds and hundreds of whiteboards with lines and names going every  direction._

*Jakub:*  Yeah that’s how it looks pretty much.


_So another question from Ben, [honestly, you have to scroll every  10 words with this phone] “many RPGs give the player complete control  over who their character is and why they’re there, whereas in the  Witcher you’re very much given a role, a strong character with a strong  sense of purpose. How did you balance the idea of freedom with the idea  of purpose?_

*Jakub:*  So we’re making games with a predetermined  character and it is very different to playing with a character that you  can create yourself, where you have the total freedom of whether it’s an  elf or a dwarf or whether it’s a mage or a barbarian whereas Geralt is a  particular person with a particular character. So of course you don’t  have the total freedom in what to do because there are some things that  Geralt would never consider doing but even within the constraints of his  character and experience there are a lot of choices and decisions to be  made. One of the key characteristics of the Witcher Saga on which the  games are based is that Geralt, even though he tries to be neutral and  tries to lead his own normal life he faces situations in which he cannot  be neutral and he has to make a decision and this is something that we  implemented in both the Witcher 1 and 2 and we’re certainly sticking to  it in the Witcher 3. So you, as the player, will have to make lots of  decisions, some of them will seem important and some will seem  unimportant but will lead to unforeseen consequences and there’s a lot  of that. So of course, Geralt will behave in certain ways he won’t in  others, so we’re forcing the players to associate themselves with this  particular hero but of course each play though creates a slightly  different Geralt. So I know these are subtle differences but I think  there’s a lot that you can influence and do playing Geralt of Rivia. And  when it comes to his appearances of his fighting style then you have,  of course, a lot of freedom there because you can decide which armour he  wears and his hair-do and whether you want to be a great sword fighter  or whether you want to be a mage and cast signs. So game-play wise  there’s a lot of freedom but narratively it is of course restrained by  the character who’s story we’re telling.


_[masterfully managing inbox] Well just to stay on that point, I’ve another question from Ben._

*Jakub:*  Sure


_“The games tie in very closely to Andrzej Sapkowski’s saga but  they never feel like they mess with the canon. How important was it for  you to stay true to this world?”_

*Jakub:*  Well since it’s such a great world and it’s  so immersive and fascinating we want to keep as much of it as we can. So  when it comes to particular characters that we take from the saga,  including Geralt, we are trying to be as faithful to the original as it  is humanly possible or as it possible within the constraints of the  medium we’re working in because of course games are different from books  in many ways. But we have a lot of freedom in a way that our games are  not remakes of stories told in the saga or in the books, we are picking  up from where Andrzej Sapkowski (A.S) left of, so we are free to carry  on the story as we like it. Of course we’re trying to make it coherent  and so politically or economically are very closely connected to the  Witcher saga and so there’s no line after which the people start  behaving differently or the realms, that A.S describes, change. So we’re  trying to stick to that. However there is a lot of work that we have to  do to translate the books into games because A.S of course created the  world in which the action takes place but reading a book is very  different to seeing these worlds yourself. A.S describes a particular  city in a few sentences but if we are to make a game in which this city  appears then of course we have to spend much more time just designing  this city and thinking about how it feels, what should be in it and what  shouldn’t be in it and what kind of people should live there and so on.  So there are a lot of gaps that we have to fill in but we’re always  trying to be as faithful to the original idea behind the Witcher  universe as possible.


_With the series originally being Polish, there is obviously a  strong connection within the both the books and the games with Poland  and Polish culture and language. In Australia at least, it is impossible  to play the game on a console, in Polish. Do you feel that the Polish  language is an intrinsic part of the Witcher series?_

*Jakub:*  Well, of course it is in a way because it’s a  Polish book written by a Polish author and he is of course shaped by  particular experiences and from growing up and living in Poland. Also  A.S is known for making a lot of cultural references and some of them  refer to wider European or western history and culture but some of them  are specifically Polish. So non-Polish readers wouldn’t necessarily get  to what he’s eluding at particular points. So of course, it’s nice to  get that reading the saga in the original. When it comes to the games  we’re preserving that trait, with references to literature, history,  philosophy, other games, Polish history and Polish culture. Luckily we  have amazing translators working in house with us and they’re doing what  they can to translate these inside jokes into different jokes that are  similar in terms of what the character or NPCs are trying to say but  referring to Anglo-Saxon culture. So we are not writing any Polish jokes  and having them translated verbatim into English because that just  wouldn’t be funny. So I wouldn’t say that you are missing something but  you are playing a slightly different game when you are playing in  English. I mean, I played both games in both Polish and English and they  are different but they are both lot of fun. So I don’t think you’re  missing anything.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CD  Projekt Red have designed the story of ‘Wild Hunt’ so that you can  enjoy player freedom whilst staying true to the character of Geralt.

_A big part of, at least the Polish Witcher, is the voice acting  of Jacek Rozenek (J.R). We’ve seen in other series of this scale,  particularly in regards to Mass Effect’s Jennifer Hale, that voice  actors can have a profound impact on the way games are received. Do you  feel J.R has had an effect on the way Geralt has been created?_

*Jakub:*  I think that the fact that he’s playing the  Witcher does influence how Geralt is received and how he’s considered by  the players. So absolutely I do agree that he is taking a part,  willingly or not, in creating this particular character and he’s doing a  great job. Of course Doug Cockle is also very good with the English  version but J.R is just amazing in how he plays Geralt and I love his  work. What I really like about it is that J.R has a very deep voice  which of course befits a fantasy hero but there is something, [pausing,  reverent] something tender within it which I think gives a very good  impression of Geralt who is of course, this macho warrior the best sword  fighter in the north but he is also a tender person in a way behind  this veneer of machoness I think there is a very sophisticated and  interesting person. I think Jacek’s voice gives a great impression of  that in a single world or a single uttering.


_[imitating Geralt in Polish] “Bywaj”. Yeah, he nailed it._

*Jakub:*  [laughs] yeah.


_When you’re writing, do you find now that you have J.R’s voice in your head?_

*Jakub:*  Absolutely. I mean I can’t read the Witcher  now without hearing his voice in the back of my mind. So the connection  is very close right now.


_Well Jakub, that’s all the questions I have. If there’s anything you’d like to add?_

*Jakub:* One thing I would like to add is that we  really value our fans and our customers opinions so if any of your  listeners think “Oh I think it’d be really great if this happened in the  Witcher 3” or “I played the Witcher 2 and I really liked/disliked this  or that” then please let us know by writing on our forums or by sending  emails because we really do consider these opinions. We really want to  make a game which will be amazing and just considering the opinions of  people who played these games is extremely important to us so do write  to us.


_Well I know I’ve always felt the game needed an old ship captain  named “Carlo”, so if you could put in a ship captain called Carlo, you  know, see what you can do._

*Jakub:*  [Laughs] Well if I get an opportunity to name one of them, I’ll see what I can do.


_Jakub it’s been a real pleasure._

*Jakub:*  It’s a pleasure. Thanks for coming over.


Quelle: Big Head ModeInterview with Jakub Szamałek, Writer of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


----------



## LordCrash (11. September 2013)

CDPR auf der Gamescom 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qjAiVSssB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. September 2013)

Wo bist du in dem Video?


----------



## LordCrash (11. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Wo bist du in dem Video?


 Haha, da muss ich wohl passen....


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2013)

0:24 ... der mit den blauen Haaren. Das ist LordCrash ... süß!


----------



## LordCrash (11. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 0:24 ... der mit den blauen Haaren. Das ist LordCrash ... süß!


 
Hahahaha, du Schlingel, hast mich wieder erkannt.....


----------



## chbdiablo (11. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 0:24 ... der mit den blauen Haaren. Das ist LordCrash ... süß!


 
Ach, ihr habt euch also auf der GC getroffen? Welcher bist du, links oder rechts?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ach, ihr habt euch also auf der GC getroffen? Welcher bist du, links oder rechts?



So jugendlich wirkt der alte Sack dann beim besten Willen nicht mehr...


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 0:24 ... der mit den blauen Haaren. Das ist LordCrash ... süß!


 

Ach echt. Ja dann wissen wir schonmal wie er aussieht.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

Cooles Artwork von Geralt 
*** Witcher 3_Geralt by *YamaO on deviantART[/url]


----------



## Lunica (16. September 2013)

2012 wurde plattformübergreifend Guild Wars 2 das Spiel des Jahres.
2013 sieht es so aus als würde plattformübergreifend Witcher 3 das Spiel des Jahres werden.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> 2013 sieht es so aus als würde plattformübergreifend Witcher 3 das Spiel des Jahres werden.



Das glaub ich kaum, weil das Spiel erst nächstes Jahr erscheint.


----------



## Kwengie (17. September 2013)

Leute,
man sieht, daß die Grafik aus den Kinderschuhen herausgewachsen ist und so habe ich mir die Spiele schon seit langem gewünscht.
Das letzte Bild, welches unser Lord postete, gefällt mir sehr gut, denn die Rüstung samt Kettenglieder sind detailliert  dargestellt und das Pferd sieht bombastisch aus.

PS:
Vielleicht gibt es Leute unter uns, denen die Grafik noch nicht realistisch genug ist.
Wie gesagt, ich bin zufrieden. Wenn noch die Haare wie beim Reboot von Tomb Raider nicht mehr so staar sind, sind meine bisherigen Wünsche in Erfüllung gegangen.


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Geralt facing the evil Leshen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Twitter


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

"The sword of destiny has two edges..." - The Witcher poster by filipvajbar http://ow.ly/p7ptv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

*Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Interview: Charles Dance, Next Gen and Canon*

_   Posted by: Andy W.  September 26, 2013_

   I recently got to see the Witcher 3 at a behind closed doors showing.  After having seen the amazing visuals and a truly interesting mission  from the game, I was able to get a quick interview with the producer of  the game, Mikołaj Szwed (image below). What followed  was an interview full of information and slyly trying to get some more  juicy pieces. Here it is in full below:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 – The game looked brilliant. Great graphics and an all round  good looking next generation game. In an interview previously with  another outlet, Konrad [Tomaszkiewicz] had said that you were “working  to get the max out of the hardware and thinking how one can creatively  use the technology “ In terms of next generation hardware, how close is  this from maxed out, it is hard to see much room for improvement!*

 That’s a very tricky question to answer. Think of maxing out hardware  in terms of… the trunk in your car and the space it offers. Consoles  have a defined performance budget – you can’t expand the memory or  replace CPU/GPUs. This means you have to be very creative with how you  use what you have. And this is where the tricky stuff starts. You can  randomly stuff the luggage in the trunk and max out the space in no time  or you can methodically place specially prepared cases to get every  inch of space out of what you have. Experience shows that both the  “casing technology” and the skill in packing them rises the further we  are in the console’s lifecycle. Learning all the tricks takes time –  that’s why maxing out hardware is possible on day 1 right when the  next-gen hardware launches, yet the games near the end of the console’s  life cycle always look the best.

*2 – The next generation hardware has been vilified by many  developers who have been calling out for a next generation platform for a  while. Does this step up affect your goal of conveying emotions to the  player, making sure that their actions make an impact? Or would you have  been able to achieve this regardless?*

 I think that you can convey emotions regardless of the platform and  its horsepower. Truth be told, games have been doing it for a long time,  well before the era of super-realistic computer graphics. You can evoke  emotions with visuals, sure, but I believe the core of the effort lies  within the story. “For sale: baby shoes, never worn” –  a mere six words  can pack a real punch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3 – What is the best feature you have found in the next gen  hardware? I personally like the ability to stream my game so that if a  friend sees I am in trouble, they could watch and give me pointers. I  think that is really helpful.*

 Definitely the social features of the consoles. As you mentioned,  streaming videos is something very cool and I really look forward to  seeing what gamers will do with it. Also, the different ways gamers can  share their in-game progress status and, in general, experience games  together – social interaction on this scale is really something!

*4 – Many games claim to have a choice system in place where there  is a variety of different outcomes. However, many end up like Mass  Effect 3 with specific endings regardless of your choices throughout.  Will every action in the game that is not so black and white result in a  slightly different ending for your character? Or will it just be what  you see in the game that gets affected, resulting in an ending that  feels like it has a canon of sorts?*

 We will have a couple of different, main endings to the game,  strictly connected to the “big” choices you’ve made during the game.  Apart from that, we will also have a number of smaller scenes depicting  the different changes that you affected in the world by making various  smaller choices throughout the game, showing how your actions actually  shaped the world and individual characters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5- Many people talk of story driven games and open world games  separately and you guys have been touting this game as one and the same.  In many open world games, the player can lose sight of the story due to  the overwhelming availability of missions and side quests and  collectibles etc. How will Wild Hunt combat this feeling?*

 The Witcher 3 is not like most open world games in this regard. We  put a lot of effort into making the game’s pacing just right, as we  think it’s key to avoiding the sort of feeling you describe. In The  Witcher 3, two mechanisms will battle it out to determine what you’ll  ultimately do – the urge to explore will compete with your need to know _what happens next _plot-wise.  We can control the intensity of each feeling by introducing new stuff  (plot and gameplay-wise) along the way, so you should never feel like  there’s a million of things to do and only one Geralt.

*6 –Talking of canon, the second game had many different endings.  Will the 3rd pick up from whichever one is “canon” (is there a canon?),  or will it be where the game asks you a series of questions in the  intro/import save data and pick up where you left off? *

 All of the endings are canonical. Making only one “count” would  really depreciate all the choices gamers made during the previous game.  That’s why we decided to find one common connection and start The  Witcher 3 from there. This “common denominator” is the Nilfgaardian  invasion that we see at the end of The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings.  Nilfgaard is advancing into the Northern Kingdoms and Geralt is now free  from all the political intrigue he’s been so tangled up in. As for the  choices gamers made during the previous game, we can confirm save game  importing on the PC and we’re heavily exploring various solutions for  consoles.

*7 – If some main characters from the books should appear in TW3  they shall be consistent with their roots or they shall be adapted by  force changing theirs personality by the decisions taken in TW2?*

 I see what you’re trying to do here! On a more serious note though,  for now, we don’t comment on the appearance of characters other than  those we’ve revealed so far.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*8 – I know you either must be sick of hearing about the more  “adult” nature of the games or must be proud that you handled it so  successfully that people actually took it seriously and didn’t blast the  game, but The Witcher 2 was praised for handling adult sexuality and  romance in a mature manner that contrasted greatly with the first game’s  sex cards. We know that the cards are out, but how will The Witcher 3  handle relationship dynamics? Do we get a choice between Triss, Yennefer  and other women? Or is this choice out of the player’s control?*

 We want to continue in the vein of TW2, though I can’t tell you  anything specific about the female companions that will appear in The  Witcher 3 yet. We want to shape the relationships Geralt will have with  various women in a mature way, that the player can feel a natural flow  to the relation and at the same time still have different choices on how  to approach this or that specific character. The romances will  definitely not be linear.

*9 – Charles Dance will be the Nilfgaardian emperor in the game.  How did that come about? What traits did he bring to the game that  another actor may not have been able to? Are there many Game of Thrones  fans on the team?*

 When we were doing research on potential candidates to voice Emhyr  var Emreis, Mr. Dance was always someone who came to mind. Each group of  people that was consulted on the matter somehow ended up saying that we  should try to reach out to him. So… we did. And he agreed to lend us  his voice. As for the specific traits of his voice, what I personally  like is its commanding tone. You hear a sentence and you immediately  treat it as an order. This and the beautiful accent make him a splendid  Emhyr! As for Game of Thrones, it’s a great show and it has a lot of  fans in the studio.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*10 – Have any games or films influenced the design of this new  world? Skyrim has been mentioned as a similar game but the choices in  that game were essentially irrelevant in the end and while it had  various regions like Wild Hunt, it never felt quite as alive as what I  have seen in the trailers. Maybe that is just a well put together  trailer?*

 Please mind that The Witcher is based on a series of books by Andrzej  Sapkowski so it’s not like we had to invent the wheel for the second  time. On one hand, Mr. Sapkowski leaves many blanks as for how things  look like or behave, on the other, he provides a solid framework we use  to keep everything together and deliver a very consistent and coherent  world. Regarding the former, it’s very fortunate that he chose to do so  as we have a lot of creative freedom as to how we choose to portray  different monsters or locations. Also, we put a lot of Slavic heart into  the game – I can’t be very specific since it would spoil the game but  we’ll have some really unique moments that are deeply connected with  mythologies unknown to many gamers. Other influences? Sure! Ranging from  Conan the Barbarian to Game of Thrones, it’s hard not to compare  yourself to things that leave a mark on you and that you really like.

*11 – Lastly, can you tell us ANYTHING about Cyberpunk 2077. I mean, at all? Pretty please?*

 I’d love to, but that could anger the Psycho Squad representative pointing a gun at my back.

That Cyberpunk question was worth a try! The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt is  releasing for PC, PlayStation 4 and Xbox One some time next year.
Thanks to CD PROJEKT RED for the opportunity and Producer Mikołaj Szwed for his participation.

Quelle: Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Interview: Charles Dance, Next Gen and Canon


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

*The Witcher 3 - Präsentation von der #EGX 2013   *





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOUXbJQKmaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

Motion Capture und Animationen Making Off des Witcher 3 Cinematic Trailers 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdf_9R68teg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Oktober 2013)

CDPR verkündet Zusammenarbeit mit Comic-Publisher Dark Horse! Mehr Infosdazu wird es auf der NY Comic-Con geben. 

Hier ein Teaser-Video dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2SEj7dW7eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr sag ich nicht mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

The Witcher 3 has just received the “Best RPG of Igromir 2013” award from GameGuru. Triss says thanks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Being a witcher is never an easy task… Fan Art by BloodG http://ow.ly/pzgQt


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

*The Witcher comic book series from CD Projekt RED & Dark Horse Comics coming in March 2014! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Witcher comic series will introduce a new  adventure starring monster hunter Geralt of Rivia--the main character  from the Witcher games. _Witcher #1_ will be available for purchase beginning March 19, 2014.


_"Travelling  near the edge of the Black Forest, in the land of the Angren, monster  hunter Geralt meets a widowed man whose dead and murderous wife resides  in an eerie mansion known as the House of Glass. With its endless rooms  and horror around every corner, Geralt will have to use all his witcher  prowess to solve the manor’s mystery and survive."_

The Witcher comic book series is being written by DC and Marvel Comics author Paul Tobin, with art from Joe Querio (_Lobster Johnson_, _B.P.R.D._).


"We're  very happy to be once again expanding The Witcher universe," said CD  Projekt Red studio head Adam Badowski in a statement.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Oktober 2013)

Zweites Cover zum Comic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Oktober 2013)

*CD Projekt Red: Cyberpunk 2077 is "mind-blowing," too soon for comic*

         By Brian Crecente            on Oct 12, 2013       at 10:30




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



                         While _The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt_ continues development at CD Projekt Red, a second team has been methodically working on their next big game:_ Cyberpunk 2077_.

  "It is going really, really well and the team is growing and  the development... well, I don't want to brag or anything, but really  the stuff they've come up with is mind-blowing," said Rafal Jaki,  business development manager at CD Projekt Red told Polygon at New York  Comic Con.

 The company, and Jaki, remain tight-lipped about exactly how they're  bringing the storied table-top role-playing game to video games, but  Jaki reiterated that it was coming to PC for sure and most likely  next-gen consoles.

 "It most probably will be," he said, "but we can't confirm or deny because it's too early for that."

 What Jaki could talk about was the growing team at CD Projekt Red that is sprouting up to support the developers two titles.
 There are 210 people developers working at the developer right now split into three groups.

 The red team, which is more than 100 people, is dedicated to development on _The Witcher 3._ The black team, which is smaller than the red team, is dedicated to work on _Cyberpunk_. And a third "sizable" team spends its team working on the game engine that is being used for both games.

 Jaki was at New York Comic Con this week to talk about the recently  announced deal that has Dark Horse publishing a run of comics based on The Witcher.

 I asked him if there was a possibility that _Cyberpunk 2077_ could be getting a similar deal.

 Under the deal cut with _Cyberpunk_ creator Mike Pondsmith, CD Projekt Red has the rights to pretty much everything but the role-playing game books.

 "Mike Pondsmith is retaining the right to his books and that kind of  thing, because that's his baby, his legacy for twenty more years," Jaki  said. "He knows that market very well. But anything else created, that's  us."

 While they have the ability to sign a _Cyberpunk_ deal, Jaki said there focus is entirely on what they already have planned.

 "Right now we are focusing all of our efforts on The Witcher and I  think that's not bad because we love the world and we think it's worth  the attention," he said. "But after the premiere of _Witcher 3_ there are several possibilities that we could explore.

 "We are talking and we don't know. That's the truth, we are just  talking creatively within the studio. We have two huge AAA titles in  development right now. It's so time consuming on our part that we really  need to focus on polishing the actual games and then can pick up the  conversation on what's going to be next."

 While Projekt CD Red might be weighing its options in terms of future comic deals, Dark Horse has no such reluctance.
 When I enthused about the possibility of a _Cyberpunk_ comic from Dark Horse, Nick McWhorter, director of custom projects at Dark Horse, joined in, adding.

 "Tell he," he said. "Just tell me when."

Quelle: CD Projekt Red: Cyberpunk 2077 is "mind-blowing," too soon for comic | Polygon


----------



## LordCrash (12. Oktober 2013)

*The Witcher comics will explore Geralt's lost monster-hunting moments*

_          By Brian Crecente            on Oct 12, 2013       at 12:30p                 @crecenteb _

                         Dark Horse's upcoming take on _The Witcher_ will explore the gaps in time found between the franchise's novels. 
  Specifically, the five-issue run,  which kicks off on March 19, will see Geralt hired to deal with an  undead witch wife that has taken over the mansion in which she used to  live.

 The run's story, written by Eisner Award-winner Paul Tobin, will be treated more like the tales found in _The Last Wish_,  a collection of short stories written by franchise creator Andrzej  Sapkowski, that details the one-off, everyday adventures of Geralt,  rather than the main storylines of either the novels or the games.

 "In the books there are several times when Geralt's whereabouts are  not accounted for anywhere," said Rafal Jaki, business development  manager at CD Projekt Red, during an interview at New York Comic Con.  "There are actually several years even where we don't know what's  happening with him. In our heads he was just doing his job so we thought  this is a cool place to pick up and try to tell stories.  What happened  with him in that specific timeline.

 "The short stores (from _The Last Wish_ and _The Sword of Destiny_ books) are the essence of what's really cool about The Witcher  world and Geralt himself. We think we really captured the essence of  the short stories in the comic book. This is about the witcher, Geralt,  just being a witcher. He's trying to make a living killing monsters and  in the process he's encountering people and dealing with the human  condition as we call it. That's the same for the comic book as well."

 Jaki said the team at CD Projekt Red decided to work with Dark Horse  on the comic, both because they appreciate their ability to turn other  video games into meaningful comics but also because they love their take  on fantasy as seen in Conan, Elfquest and, in particular, Hell Boy.

 "At the office, we are huge comic book fans," he said. "We obviously  know Dark Horse properties very well. Actually we had one property in  mind that for us was a really perfect fit with what we are trying to do  with the comic books. That's the Mignolaverse, Hell Boy.

  "I'm a huge Hell Boy fan and I thought why not talk with Dark Horse and see what they would like to do."

 Nick McWhorter, director of custom projects at Dark Horse, said when CD Projekt came to them they were drawn to the tone of The Witcher and in particular the idea of Geralt as monster hunter.

 Knowing that the developers were fans of Hell Boy, Dark Horse asked  what they thought of the work of artist Joe Querio, who worked on Hell  Boy spin-offs Lobster Johnson and B.P.R.D.

 "The way we do this process," he said, "They look at an artist's  different art and if they say ‘We like their style, we think it can fit  our property well,' then go from there having them render Geralt and  render the different monsters in the world."

 The key, McWhorter said, is finding a happy balance between the vision of the artist and the developer.

 "You can't have a comic book artist slavishly render," he said. "A  game is going to look like a game. A film is going to look like a film.  And a comic is going to look like a comic. You can't make a comic photo  realistic or something or scrutinize every aspect of it to make it  stringently look like your property, because then it won't be a comic  any more. So there is a happy creative medium there. A balance of artist  having their style and adhering to the look and feel of the world."

 Jaki said they knew going into the process that they had to leave the heavy lifting to the people at Dark Horse.

 "We don't have the expertise or the people and they're just really  good at it," he said. "Creatively, we had several meetings. We went back  and forth and we really feel that this comic book is a cooperation,  it's not a slap The Witcher on the table and say ‘OK, this is The  Witcher comic book go ahead.' We really, really worked very closely for  every aspect. I know for Dark Horse that we can sometimes be a pain in  the ass we're so all over the place."

 While the developers knew that they would be pretty hands off about  the look of the game, they thought they would likely have to do most of  the writing. But it turned out, Jaki said, that writer Tobin was a bit  of a Witcher expert.

 "He did an excellent job with the overall feel of the world," Jaki  said. "With The Witcher world it's not so obvious. This isn't a high  fantasy world where you have magic and castles. It's more realistic in a  way. But, instantly he knew what we were doing. It was really great, it  was really surprising to us."

 The end result is a story so relevant that the developers were sort  of sad that it wasn't in their game, perhaps as a side mission.

 "It has all of the good things about the Witcher world," he said. "We  could have done that, but that was not our approach. We want to extend  the universe and do it in the best possible way. If you have a great  story for a comic book it should stay in the comic book arena."

Quelle: The Witcher comics will explore Geralt's lost monster-hunting moments | Polygon


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

Die Witcher Spielereihe feiert heute ihr sechsten Geburtstag! Gratulation! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

The Witcher im Lauf der Zeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Oktober 2013)

* The  Witcher 3: Wild Hunt has just won in the "Most Wanted" category at the  Golden Joystick Awards 2013! Thank you for your votes! You've just made  our 6 year anniversary even more special!
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwengie (27. Oktober 2013)

schön und gut alles,
aber warum werden diese Meldungen nicht in DEUTSCH widergegeben?


----------



## LordCrash (27. Oktober 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> schön und gut alles,
> aber warum werden diese Meldungen nicht in DEUTSCH widergegeben?


 Meinst du mich? Bin ich bei der PCG angestellt und bekomme Geld dafür? 

Und wenn du schon klugscheißerst, dann schreib wenigestens richtig: "*A*ber warum werden diese Meldungen nicht *auf *deutsch wi*e*dergegeben?"


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

*No DRM in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – an open letter to the community*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Hey, following our recent announcement of the distribution deals of  The Witcher 3 in North America and Europe, there have been some concerns  regarding DRM and previous legal issues with The Witcher 2. We’ve seen a  lot of comments in various places around the web and we would like to  join in on the conversation.

 I’d like to say it loud and clear: The PC version of The Witcher 3  will have absolutely no DRM from day 0. Zero. Zip. Nada. It doesn’t  matter if you choose to buy it on GOG.com and support us directly or buy  the game in box format, you’ll still get the 100% DRM-free experience.  And this goes for the whole world.

 We’ve fiddled with DRM in the past (Oh boy! How young and naïve we were) and that’s enough. Lesson learned.
 Having said that, I’d like to thank you for your continuous support.  You’ve bought six million copies of the Witcher games so far. Whoo-hoo!  Let’s celebrate. Here, have some cake!

 Cheers,

 Marcin Iwinski
co-founder / Joint CEO


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Warum CDPR nicht an DRM glaubt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ArCuvNEwU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (6. November 2013)

*Lykaon – A quest completed*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Getting to know REDkit
*​ I was pretty  surprised when I was chosen as a part of the REDkit beta for The Witcher  2. When I applied, my experience with game development included  building custom maps for Age of Empires 2 for my friends and me,  building a landscape with the Crysis Editor for my own enjoyment and  creating a small horror mod for Skyrim, “Arheim” (which I never  finished). So since I thought that this would probably not sell myself  very well, I added some videos I made with the movie editor for Grand  Theft Auto IV.
​ So all in all, one can say  that it was a very lucky coincidence that I was chosen. In the October  of 2012, I received a mail explaining how to download REDkit. I  downloaded the whole thing, started it, sat down and was overwhelmed. So  many buttons! So like any reasonable man would do, I showed it to my  girlfriend, who is much better at stuff like this, since she,  coincidentally, studied computer science. We managed to get a new level  up and running and I could start to just take the mouse, move it to the  so-called asset browser (a library with every object of The Witcher 2)  and just drag stuff onto the level until it looked nice.

 Since I obviously „have got extraordinary sense of artistic beauty“  (don’t we just love comments like that about ourselves?), I created an  in my eyes nice looking environment in a few hours. Or at least some  nice looking square meters with a lot of empty space around them.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 As the level grew, I started to think that I might actually make an  adventure out of it. So I thought of an intriguing storyline. Would it  be about politics, the struggle of a witcher in a world that has no use  for him anymore, a tale about love and betrayal? Nope, “I want to do  something with werewolves. Werewolves are cool!”. So what kind of name  would I give an adventure that is about werewolves?

 Since I studied archaeology and history at that time, I thought of an  ancient Greek king, who was turned into a wolf by Zeus. His name is the  origin of words like “Lycanthropy”: Lykaon. So it was settled. Had I  known that most people have no idea how to pronounce the word, I would  have probably thought of alternatives. But there it was, and I liked  what I saw.
​ *Learning Game Design

*​ So developing an adventure in the world of  The Witcher takes a few things. One has to do the level design, write a  story and create quests around it. So at that time I knew how to build  levels (I was not particularly good at it, but it worked) and I thought  “heck, writing a story and dialogues can’t be that difficult. You read a  lot and do you remember back in school? You ruled at writing stuff!”
​ Obviously, I overestimated my skills. I was  just not able to learn the whole quest editor. So, as any reasonable  man would do, I showed it to my girlfriend, who implemented my ideas  into REDkit, while I was running around the apartment shouting ideas. Of  course she did not learn it out of thin air. One of the great features  of the beta was the REDkit Wiki, where we could find some tutorials and  more importantly (since there weren’t a lot of tutorials in there at the  time), we had a so-called REDkit chat, where we could talk to the  developers, most importantly to a guy who called himself Banan (yes,  this means Banana in polish). Without this guy, I would have never been  able to even start Lykaon, let alone work at CD Projekt RED. So the  first weeks of my REDkit experience were building the level, writing  dialogue, running around the apartment shouting stuff and writing in the  REDkit chat.
​ As the level developed and I already had a  nice little village with people, a high mountain, forests, a lake and  grave fields, I started to post pictures and videos of my work to the  REDkit forum.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 After a while, I got a mail by Banan asking me if I’d like to talk to  some of the developers about my level design. I started an e-mail  correspondence with them and in the end, I was asked to do the “CD  Projekt RED Level Design Test”, which included building a level with two  hills or mountains, a river in the middle, a trading route, a town and  the lair of a troll. Those of you who played the demo of Lykaon probably  already realized: The test level I built for CD Projekt RED is the  level I now use for my Lykaon adventure.

_As a goodbye to my old level, I made a movie about it._
​ *Going professional
*
 So my goal with the test level was to build something big and  impressive. The new Lykaon would be more than twice the size of my old  level and I wanted to build the biggest level that was ever made for The  Witcher 2.  After a few days (after a while I got pretty fast with  level design in REDkit), I was able to send a prototype out to CD Projekt (around 90% of what you see in this early video is still in the level).

 As I changed the level, I also changed the backstory. I wanted to  tell a fictional short story set many years before the saga or the  games. Two things were certain right from the beginning: we will see how  Geralt met Triss and, most importantly, Dandelion should be the  companion of Geralt. For me, personally, Geralt as a lone wolf was  always the same as the fact that Geralt should always be neutral: He  always tries, he tries really hard, but he almost never succeeds. And  who could be a better companion than the witty Dandelion? It was quite a  struggle to implement a real companion into REDkit, who could take part  in dialogues and who would react to what the player does. But after we  (my girlfriend did most of the work in this area) researched in the  files a little bit, it was quite easy (there is a tutorial out there  explaining how to do it now). Work went very smoothly as I learned that  music helps me a lot in being creative. When I was doing Level Design, I  was listening to the soundtrack of Conan the Barbarian or of course the  ones from both Witcher games. And one special tip for anyone who is  experiencing a lack of motivation or is out of good ideas: some good ol’  Scarface “Push it to the Limit” always does the trick!

 As work continued, I learned how to do quest design myself, since my  girlfriend did not have a lot of time. So after a while, I also  implemented my quest ideas on my own. As the new year started, I got a  response by CD Projekt RED that they would not need a level designer  right now, but only some days afterwards, I was asked what I thought  about being a quest designer. At that time I already decided to go and  study game design, so when I said that I only had three months time  during the summer and then had to go back to Germany, I did not think  that they would agree. To my surprise, they did. In May, REDkit finally  went into the open beta and I released a demo and a trailer for Lykaon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 It was unfinished, was missing most of its content, but to my  surprise, people actually liked it. I got a lot of criticism and  comments I could use to improve the mod. I also won the REDkit Beta  Competition and got a bag of goodies, but most importantly, a giant  witcher sword I hold very dear. It will have an honourable place on the  wall in my new apartment (detachable of course, in case I feel like  swinging it around, which I do a lot).

 In July, thanks to the support of Banan, I got into the plane to  Poland to start my new job as a Junior Quest Designer at CD Projekt RED.
​ * The Wild Hunt
*​ As a fan, it is kind of  weird to work at the company that made your favourite game at first. I  always thought about it, but it was a surreal feeling to sit down at the  desk and start working on the next Witcher game. Thanks to the guys at  CD Projekt RED, especially Danisz, another young quest designer, I felt  at home very quickly and learned how to use the editor and my REDkit  experience helped a whole lot.

 On my very first day, I sat down on a chair, got a controller, and  got to play The Witcher 3 for the first time. Although I already talked  with some people at CD Projekt RED because of REDkit before, I only knew  as much as anyone outside the company of the game. And it blew my mind.  Secretly, since I am kind of narcissistic sometimes, I always intended  to make Lykaon look even more impressive than the original Witcher 2 and  I was always giggling like a little girl when people told me exactly  that. But The Witcher 3 was an entirely different beast. If this was not  the Next Gen we heard so much about, then nothing was.

 My usual day at CD Projekt RED looked like this: I entered the  company in the morning, bought something to drink, went upstairs to The  Witcher development team and there I started the PC and worked for a  little bit. Soon after, always at the same time, Peter, a Senior Level  Designer, yelled a most beautiful sound: Slimak! Slimak, Polish for  “snail”, was one of the many people who came to the company to deliver  food. After simultaneously eating breakfast and working for around half  an hour, the quest guys would get called to the so-called “Stand Up”,  where we would talk about what we did yesterday and what we intend to do  today, we’d talk about problems and news. After that, with a break for  lunch, I would work on quests until the evening (and sometimes beyond  that). It was a very nice environment to work. To me, everyone (and I  mean everyone) seemed like they are working on the best game ever and  you felt that. Whether it was story guys, concept artists or AI  programmers, they were all motivated to make The Witcher 3 the  masterpiece of the trilogy.

 One thing I particularly enjoyed was that there was a flat hierarchy.  You could talk to anyone, give constructive criticism and sometimes I  got ideas or comments for quests from people who had absolutely nothing  to do with quest design. Since I already wrote around 100 quests for  Lykaon, I really started to love how it was done at CD Projekt RED. Once  you wrote a new quest idea, it got reviewed. If the quest did good, you  would get comments on how to improve it, questions about the story and  structure and eventually approval to implement the quest. After  implementation, the quest would be reviewed again. If it did good, the  story writers would take over, shape the quest’s story  and write the  dialogues. After they had written the story, the quest would be… you  know the drill. And even after that, many different people play and  review the quest, so that in the end, only the best of the best end up  in The Witcher 3.

 I tried to stick to the simple philosophy I loved about The Witcher  games: No matter how small a quest is, it always has to be something  extraordinary, something believable, something that players would  remember and sometimes something emotional.
​ *The Future
*​ After my time at CD Projekt  RED, I am certain that Game Design is the thing I want to do for a  living. I met great people and friends, and I learned a lot.

 Right after returning to Lykaon, I noticed that I would have to  change a lot. Some stories or dialogues suddenly seemed unbelievable,  some quests were just not fun and the graphics weren’t that amazing any  more.

 I revised most of the existing foliage or even created some new  models and textures. There’s also a completely new lighting, weather  effects and most noticeable, Lykaon is twice as big now, while the  performance is much better. There’s a completely new area players can  explore in the finished version. Since the level design is almost  finished now, I will start finalizing the story, which started as  “werewolves are awesome” and is now much more complicated and, at least I  hope so, much more captivating. I hope that I will be able to surprise  some players. I also got help from some very talented people now. One  helps me with implementing the music, and I found great artists, whose  works are simply amazing. Before me still lies the biggest challenge:  Full voice acting. It is going to be a lot of work and I am still  searching the most important person, Geralt, but I hope that I will be  able to find someone.

 Since a picture says more than words, I prepared some new ones so you can see the state of Lykaon as it is right now.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://cdpred.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/BLOGareamini.jpg

http://cdpred.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/BLOGstarting-area-with-new-vegetationmini.jpg

 Thanks for reading!

 Philipp “Benzenzimmern” Weber

Quelle: Lykaon – A quest completed | CD Projekt RED's Official Blog​


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

* Seeing Red: The story of CD Projekt                                                                                                         *

 How the studio behind The Witcher went from a Polish car park to open world glory.    

_ *By* Robert Purchese *Published* Thursday,  7 November 2013                                                                                     _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I travel to Warsaw in Poland to visit CD  Projekt, celebrated house of The Witcher, and there's one thing I  discover that I can't stop telling people: The Witcher 2 was very nearly  canned, and the entire company almost collapsed. 

It was 2009,  two years after the first The Witcher, and the global economic crisis  had CD Projekt on its knees. The money from the first game had been  burned trying to clear up the mess of The Witcher: White Wolf, the  console game that never was. Elsewhere, the publishing-distribution  business CD Projekt was founded on had become a black hole, sucking  money away, and GOG was barely big enough to sustain itself.

It  was the scariest moment in Marcin Iwinski's 20-year career. "The company  is my baby, is my first baby," he tells me. "Then there is my daughter  and then my son. And I realised that I might lose it."

Rather than  hit the ground running after The Witcher, CD Projekt was about to fall  flat on its face. "It was looking pretty grim back then. It was very  edgy. We had probably a year where we were scraping money to make the  payroll at the end of the month."

It's not what I expected, and  not what I see before me now: Iwinski in a plush, dimpled leather chair  in the middle of a trendy office, all exposed brickwork and glass walls  and ventilation shafts, where some 200 people now work. There's a motion  capture studio, a dazzlingly bright red toilet, suits of armour,  swords, awards and a brand new vegetarian canteen. And all around me, an  army is making The Witcher 3, a game so prestigious Microsoft boasted  about it during the Xbox One conference at E3.

  All this nearly... wasn't? "This was a few months of horror," Iwinski  says. "And I don't know what happened, but at a certain point I  realised that if this doesn't work I'll just do something else - maybe  I'll restart the company. And overnight the stress just went away and I  had new power to do things. 

"I don't know why this happens, it  sounds extremely Buddhist, but there was something to it: as long as I  was attached I was paralysed. This is very much the approach we have to  things: people can make mistakes, OK, but we have to learn from them and  we cannot repeat them." 

Iwinski would go on to help CD Projekt  through a complicated but lifesaving reverse takeover which listed the  company on the Warsaw Stock Exchange. And three months later investors  were lining up. "It's totally against the logic but that's how it  works."

This Polish Rocky of game development had rebounded off  the ropes and was punching above its weight again. In only two games and  a console port, CD Projekt  rose from gutsy nobody into world beating  somebody. But once upon a time there was nothing. There was just a boy  called Marcin Iwinski living in the Eastern European "jungle", as he  calls it, of Poland.

*** ​ 
He  loved games - and he still does - but when he was a boy it was almost  impossible to buy them. The shadow of Soviet Russia and Socialism loomed  large. You couldn't buy those exciting computers Westerners were  playing games on, not in Poland, and for most people, travelling beyond  East Germany was a fantasy. But not for Marcin Iwinski's father, who  produced film documentaries. He _could_ travel, so Marcin Iwinski got a computer, and the Spectrum Sinclair had him at "10 PRINT 'Hello'".

http://images.eurogamer.net/2013/ar...ly_90s.tiff.jpg/EG11/resize/300x-1/quality/70
_The computer markets of Poland._

But  he hungered for games, and there were no shops that sold them.   Fortunately Polish copyright law didn't exist either, so computer  markets sprang up in major cities at weekends, where games and computer  bits would change hands for money. "It wasn't really legal," he shrugs,  but there was no alternative so people turned a blind eye.

When he  wrote a broken-English letter to a Greek man, whose address he'd found  in the swap section of an imported Your Sinclair machine, he took his  first steps towards his future career. He asked for games to be copied  onto a blank tape and two weeks later he got them. "And I'm super happy.  I arrive at the computer market over the weekend and I was a superstar.  I brought new releases no one had before," he says. "I still remember  one of the games was Target Renegade. It was an excellent game."

Then,  two very important things happened. The first was Iwinski failing to  qualify for a computer course he desperately wanted to take in high  school, because this landed him in mathematical physics slap bang next  to his future business partner of many years, Michal Kicinski, who was  selling Atari games at the time. They hit it off immediately, "playing a  lot of games, skipping school regularly".

The second very  important thing was CD-ROM. "People who were not a part of this don't  remember how revolutionary it was. I mean what is Blu-ray?" scoffs  Iwinski. "[CD] was 400-something floppy discs on one CD; it was a total  game changer."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_The CD Projekt mobile, their first car, lasted many years._

They  imported games from small wholesalers in America to sell on in Poland -  and to play before everyone else - games like Mad Dog McCree and 7th  Guest. A business was born. "We went to the Tax Office and we knocked on  the doors and said, 'Hey we want to start a company, what do you have  to do?'" 

The aptly named CD Projekt ("tseh-duh proiy-ekt", roll  the r") was formed in spring 1994. Marcin Iwinski was 20 years old. The  two young men had $2000 and a computer to their name, and their first  office was a room in a friend's flat, rented for free. It was up so many  flights of stairs that people would arrive for meetings drenched in  sweat: "They were like huh huh huh [panting] - where the hell are you?!"

"Funnily  enough," Iwinski adds, "especially in Poland, I was many times asked,  'Oh, so you were a pirate - your roots are from the computer games  market?' I say, 'Hey, for starters it wasn't illegal and second, look at  a lot of the presidents or the founders or the key shareholders of IT  companies in Poland now: who are these guys?' These are the guys  learning the ropes at the computer markets as well." 

*** ​ 
Not  only was there no where else to come from, but those computer markets  provided an important foundation for a core set of values that would  serve CD Projekt for years to come. As it prepares The Witcher 3,  there's a lot of love for CD Projekt - but it's not blind adoration.  It's appreciation of how CD Projekt goes about its business. Here's a  company championing no DRM while others insist upon it; here's a company  gifting additional content while others charge for it; here's a company  respecting an audience rather than milking it. And it's all because of  how the company grew up.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_"We  were dressing up at the time because we were super-young and we wanted  people to think that we're more serious," says Iwinski, left._

"Our  main competition here in Poland was always pirates," says Iwinski. The  national stadium in Warsaw - a place rebuilt after the devastation of  World War 2, and rebuilt again recently - was home to Eastern Europe's  largest flea market, and was Poland's largest exporter of counterfeit  goods, game and music. "And," he grins, "you could buy a grenade  launcher as well." You could pick up a pirated £15 computer game for £3,  roughly 48 hours after release. "Kind of tough competition," he shrugs,  not that there was anything he could do to stop it.

But what if  he could convince people to buy a legitimate copy instead? He had an  idea. "We made the biggest bet back in the day: we signed Baldur's  Gate."

He knew it would be popular in Poland because it was a  great game and he would localise it, something no one else was doing, so  all the people who learned Russian at school rather than English - as  it was back then - would be able to understand the game's hefty amount  of text.

Best of all, Baldur's Gate being on five CDs meant even pirates charging £3 a CD would flinch. 

It  cost £30,000 to licence 3000 copies from Interplay, and localisation  cost the same again. Then there was marketing, physical production and  the nice touch of hiring famed Polish actors to voice some of the game's  roles - another way of boosting popularity. "Back in the day it was a  lot of money," he winces. "The whole company was relying on it." 

Baldur's  Gate cost £30 when it came out, which was expensive for Poland - CD  Projekt usually charged £15. But inside the box was all the added value a  pirate wouldn't provide: a parchment map sealed with wax, a Dungeons  & Dragons rulebook, sourced locally, and an audio CD. The cheapest  pirates could sell the five-disc game was £15. Iwinski was hoping people  prepared to pay that much would be prepared to spend even more for  something special.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Look  how big those boxes are! That's a van-load of CD Projekt's Baldur's  Gate. No wonder Iwinski needed a warehouse. And a van with big  speakers..._

They were. Three months before release, orders  way exceeded expectations. 5000 became 6000 became 7000 became 8000.  "There wasn't even one retail chain in Poland handling games at the  time, so it was orders from wholesalers, little shops here and there,  computer markets. We had to take an external warehouse to handle it,  because in our warehouse/office we could fit, tops, 5000 units.
"And  on day one we ship 18,000 units." It was a success that opened doors  for CD Projekt around the world, and business took off. And it was a  lesson well learned in the power of value.

Today, GOG no more  tries to prevent online piracy than CD Projekt tried to prevent computer  market piracy all those years ago. But GOG adds value to games by doing  all the hard work, by finding and remastering games, by offering  technical support, by bundling manuals, soundtracks, guides, and by  striking a good deal. And there are no strings attached. "Our core value  is DRM-free and we will not sacrifice that."

Adds Iwinski:  "People have really silly ideas, and pirates are successful because they  just do it right. It works, it's freedom, and OK it's free on top of  that, but people want to pay for games and Steam has proven that, we  have proven that. The real driver of success was listening to what  gamers want, what they already do, and offering them this." 

Five  years after launch, GOG has 2 million visitors each month, and annual  turnover has only just stopped doubling. And all that money, and all the  money from a successfully relaunched online distribution business,  referred to as CD Projekt Blue, gets pumped back into the main event: CD  Projekt Red, the game maker.

*** ​ 
"The  idea was there from the very beginning," Iwinski says of making games.  He tried when he was younger but discovered by the Amiga days that he  was, he laughs, a "shit of a programmer. But we really wanted to have  our own game." 

Baldur's Gate had gone part of the way there, and  at the same time the "super adventure" of distribution-publishing in  Poland was wearing thin. The excitement of blazing a trail had ebbed  away as hassle crept in from newly created shop chains on one side and  publishers on the other. Iwinski and Kicinski looked in the mirror and  asked themselves, "Hey, do we really want to be just a simple box  shifter?"

http://images.eurogamer.net/2013/ar...of_Lodz.jpg.jpg/EG11/resize/300x-1/quality/70
_That's the original CD Projekt Red team. Can you spot Adam Badowski in the top left? He's standing next to Geralt. Ha!_

The  nudge they needed was provided by famed games people Feargus Urquhart  (Obsidian) and Dave Perry (Gaikai), who were at Interplay at the time.  They wanted CD Projekt to take Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance to Poland,  but it was a console game and Poland only _did_ PC games. It wouldn't sell. "Well, why don't _you_ convert it?" Interplay asked. "Yeah!" our Polish entrepreneurs responded. "We'll try."

The  person they thought could handle the project was Sebastian Zielinski,  Poland's star developer at the time, a man responsible for a Wolfenstein  rip-off called Mortyr 2093-1944 - a game slammed everywhere but Poland,  where it was very popular indeed. He led the project but it was the  second employee after him, a movie storyboard artist called Adam  Badowski, who was the real catch. He is the studio head of CD Projekt  Red today.

A PlayStation 2 dev kit was smuggled from Interplay's  offices in London over to Poland, and work on Dark Alliance PC begun.  But then the phone rang, and it was Interplay and the Dark Alliance deal  falling apart. "But we already caught the virus," says Iwinski. They  wanted to make a game, but what could they make?

*** ​ 
There  is no bigger fantasy licence in Poland, a country steeped in medieval  history, than Wiedzmin ("veedj-min"), or The Witcher as we know it  (actually an English translation created by CD Projekt). The books are  written by Andrzej Sapkowski, a man with little love for video games,  but with a fantasy so wonderful he's regarded as a Polish Tolkien.  "That's what he means to us," stresses Iwinski. "He's just in a  different league than anybody else. If you say 'Sapkowski' it means top  class - there is nobody else." 

Such is his prestige that Iwinski  hadn't even considered it likely he'd be able to sign the rights. But  there they were, ripe for ripping from hands of a Polish mobile gaming  company that wasn't doing anything with them. "We got in touch with  [Sapkowski] and we ask: 'We heard that the game is really not happening  and maybe we could talk?'" Sapkowski, a writer not a businessman, didn't  seem to know what was going on. "You find out," was his answer. So they  did. They told him the mobile game wasn't being made. "OK, make me an  offer," he replied. So they did. "It wasn't a huge amount of money,"  recalls Iwinski, but it worked. "We got the rights and that's when the  real difficulty started, because we had to make a game and we had no  real idea of how to do it."

  First things first: form a studio. Sebastian Zielinski's team became  CD Projekt Red, and were based 120 km south of CD Projekt in Warsaw in a  town called Lódz ("Wooj"). Quite the commute, and the reason Iwinski  and Kicinski couldn't visit very often. But under the tutelage of this  Polish expert, CD Projekt Red created a demo in a year. "It was a piece  of crap," chuckles Adam Badowski. "We tried to convince Marcin and  Michal not to go on the first business trip with the demo, but they  decided..."

... to show it to a dozen publishers all around Europe  on the most expensive and powerful laptop money could buy. "After two  weeks of meetings we get two emails saying, in a very nice British way,  'It's not so good.' So pretty much: 'Boys, go home.' We were shattered.  We were like, 'Oh my god we suck.'"

Sebastien Zielinski lasted  about as long as that first Witcher demo. "One day I arrived with one of  the guys at our Lódz office - we told [Zielinski] before that we will  be moving it to Warsaw and closing it down, and he said 'OK I'm not  interested'. We offered every single person a job and all of them took  it. We took a huge taxi, we loaded the equipment and on the same day we  moved it to Warsaw. And we put them in the warehouse." They've remained  there to this day.

Michal Kicinski took over development and  BioWare helped out with an engine (Aurora). Iwinski was friendly with  Greg Zeschuk and Ray Muzyka, and BioWare even went a step further,  offering E3 stand space to the game if the demo was any good. It was, so  BioWare did - and The Witcher couldn't help but be noticed in the  stampede for Jade Empire in 2004. In a twist of fate, that was also when  BioWare announced Dragon Age, a series The Witcher will go head to head  with next year - only this time as an equal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_That's Adam Badowski at his messy desk after relocating to Warsaw._

The  Witcher 1, the game CD Projekt Red initially predicted would take 15  people to make, would end up taking 100 people five years to make, and  cost an unprecedented 20 million Polish Zloty (the equivalent of around  £12-£16 million in today's money, Iwinski believes). More importantly,  adds Iwinski, "That was all the money we had. Plus some."

Poland  had no game developers to fill the team with, and CD Projekt Red had no  international pull to entice people from overseas, so bankers and  doctors and people from all walks of life with a passion for games and  trying something new were converted instead. But like CD Projekt Red,  they didn't know what they were doing -  they were learning on the job.

Ideas  spiralled out of control as the team tried to build something as  complicated as Baldur's Gate and as epic as The Witcher fantasy. The  game was cut two or three times but still they ended up with 100 hours  of gameplay. "This just shows that probably, if we wouldn't have cut  it..." 'What,' I interject, 'it would be bigger than Skyrim?' "No," he  laughs, getting the reference, "probably more likely we would have been out of business."

Atari  emerged as the publisher with the best deal (though Codemasters and  Koch were in the running) and CD Projekt Red dug deep. "For half-a-year  we were working 12-hour days every day, all weekends, all the time,"  remembers lead character artist Pawel Mielniczuk. And Adam Badowski was  sleeping under his desk. "Really! For three days, in the same clothes.  Stinky times," he chuckles. 

"The game was a total mess,"  continues Mielniczuk, "and just at the very end it all came together.  Actually it was amazing, because nobody was expecting that we will  actually create a game from all the pieces scattered around." But from a  standing start, from nothing, CD Projekt Red had. And in the autumn of  2007, The Witcher 1 was released.

 "If you're a fan of compellingly realised environments, commendably  realistic social interactions and full-blooded fantasy storytelling then  pull up a pew," we wrote at the time, "since The Witcher has a lot to offer."

It  wasn't a masterpiece but it showed potential, and it was received  warmly enough both critically and commercially (it's sold more than 2  million copies today) to warrant a sequel. And this time CD Projekt Red  could hit the ground running.

After the Enhanced Edition of  Witcher 1 (offered as a free patch for existing owners, as with The  Witcher 2), work started on two projects at once: The Witcher 2 and The  Witcher 3. 

The Witcher 3 was a background project to build an  engine that would work with consoles, because BioWare's Aurora engine  didn't, and consoles were a place CD Projekt Red always wanted to be.  The plan was to move onto it after The Witcher 2.

The Witcher 2  would be built on Aurora again for PC, but it only got as far as a tech  demo which, in those early days, Adam Badowski thinks "looked amazing".  Brilliantly, this leaked, and can be watched in this article (below).  "We had a lot of leaks!" Badowski laughs.
The Witcher 2 on Aurora  only got that far because at that point along came the big bad Witcher:  White Wolf, which huffed and puffed and blew those plans down.

*** ​ 
White  Wolf was to be a console conversion of The Witcher 1, and it was  Atari's idea. Iwinski saw the logic in getting the brand established on  console ahead of future games, so after initial reluctance he agreed - a  mistake, but how could he know that then? 
CD Projekt Red didn't  have the internal capacity to handle White Wolf development as well, so  an impressive pitch won French studio Widescreen Games the job. CD  Projekt Red wanted control, so Atari paid CD Projekt Red to get the game  made. 

  After five months there were problems, and CD Projekt donated a dozen  developers to the French studio to help out. Then more problems, and  Iwinski began to suspect Widescreen's heart wasn't in it beyond being  paid for reaching milestones. Adam Badowski had to fly down to help the  studio crunch to produce an important vertical slice of the game for an  Atari conference in Lyon, and it went down a storm, to cheers of  "bravo!". But two weeks later there was another problem, and Widescreen  wanted to push White Wolf back four to five months.

Enough.

"I'm  not mentioning all the tensions, all the hours of stupid discussions on  the phone, 'you are guilty', etc. The thing is, what we realised was  they had no idea how to make it." More money was being spent on  Widescreen Games each month than on CD Projekt Red in Poland.  It was  time for crisis talks, and to assess how bad the situation was.

"After  five days of digging we sat down in a café in Lyon in the evening, we  were probably five or six people, and said, 'What do you think?'" The  answers grew increasingly worrying, one suggesting Widescreen would need  another 30 people and an extra year of development to finish White  Wolf. Then someone said. "Hey, let's cancel it and make another game! It  will be easier than working with them." Eyes lit up. "The day after we  told Atari we have to pull the plug."

Atari wasn't happy, and it  was none other than big Phil Harrison (once of Sony, now of Microsoft,  with an Atari interlude) who flew to France to hear both sides of the  story. Iwinski remembers the meeting. "We were sitting on one side of  the table, Widescreen Games on the other, and _Phil_," he says with emphasis, "in the middle. And we started fighting - they started blaming us and we started blaming them."

 A stern Harrison took Marcin Iwinski and Michal Kicinski aside, into a  separate room.  "And he said a very British thing like," and he  imitates the accent, "'We are in real shit here.' We were like, 'Yes  Phil, we're sorry, we screwed up.'

"I was ashamed at the time. We  burned a lot of money - our money - and then the next time I was in  touch with Phil he told me that he is very very sorry but they have to  send us a Bridge notice and we'll have to repay them the money that they  gave us."

Iwinski flew to New York to negotiate and ended up  signing over North American rights to The Witcher 2 years before the  game had been made. "This would be repaying the debts for White Wolf,"  Atari had declared.

In May 2009, CD Projekt Red confirmed that work on The Witcher: White Wolf had been suspended. In reality, everything had been thrown in the bin - nothing was reused. "We wasted so much time," laments Iwinski today.

*** ​ 
On  the back foot, CD Projekt Red scrapped The Witcher 3 and used the  engine it had created to make The Witcher 2 instead. Only, the engine  wasn't finished, so the first part of The Witcher 2 development was done  blind, with nothing to prototype or test on. And then the global  economic crisis brought CD Projekt to its knees, the scariest moment of  Marcin Iwinski's career.

What's so impressive about this period of  intense pressure is that Iwinski refused, even then, to take the easy  way out and sign a quick deal with a publisher, jeopardising the thing  he cherishes most: creative control. The Witcher 1 took six months to  sign to Atari because the contract wasn't right. Other new studios would  have buckled, but Iwinski kept his head. Today, The Witcher 3 is funded  entirely by CD Projekt. "We self-publish, practically."

The  Witcher 2 took half the time to build that its predecessor did, despite  being every bit as ambitious and with an engine to build as well. An  entire location called The Valley of the Flowers had to be cut, even  though it had "an amazing story plot". "It's not a girly place," Adam  Badowski quickly adds, "it's a land of elves." And elves in The Witcher  universe are as dirty and mean as everything else. The game's third act  was also cut short because the team ran out of time.

 But what was eventually released in May 2011 marked a huge  improvement over The Witcher 1, and The Witcher 2 propelled CD Projekt  Red into the big league. "There's simply no competitor that can touch it  in terms of poise, characterisation and storytelling," we wrote at the time,  "or the way in which it treats you not as a player - someone to be  pandered to and pleased - but as an adult, free to make your own  mistakes and suffer a plot in which not everyone gets what they  deserve."

Better yet, it was achieved on the studio's own Red  Engine, which would finally realise the company's console ambitions a  year later on Xbox 360 (the studio didn't have the know-how to tackle  PS3 or the capacity to do both), with the Enhanced Edition of Witcher 2 -  a technical triumph, given what the studio managed to cram in.

*** ​ 
Spring  2012, and soon another difficult decision loomed: "What are we going to  do with next-gen?" And that was a while before anyone really knew what  the consoles would be.

"But pretty fast we came to the conclusion  that we want to make an open world game, a huge game, and what people  expect from a game released by CD Projekt Red is an RPG with a great  story that will also blow them away in terms of quality and graphics.  And old-gen just didn't fit into that," says Iwinski. "We'd have to  sacrifice so much and make a different game - probably more Witcher 2.5.  It was a no go.

http://images.eurogamer.net/2013/ar...l5qIjciNnk5.png/EG11/resize/300x-1/quality/70
_A key piece of The Witcher 3 artwork. I know who that hooded person is._

"Back  in the day it was a very brave decision, because a lot of the studios  would be like, 'No!' Looking at it from a pure commercial view, it would  be best to release it on all five platforms, but we wouldn't be able to  make that game. It would be a different game; it wouldn't be this  game."

So CD Projekt Red aimed high again, taking on  multi-platform development for the first time and attempting an open  world of a size that shouldn't be underestimated. The chunks of the game  we've seen so far, however promising, are small portions meant to  represent the whole - there's still loads to do. How much? "I dunno!"  blurts Badowski. "It's a simple question, a very general one, at the  same time we have the production docs, everything, but the game isn't  finished 90 per cent, it's not finished at all. But the whole storyline  is set and implemented. Hard to say."

Around me the team is  pushing towards "a very important deadline", a new section of gameplay,  which will be shown to press first and then to the public. The plan is  this year, although that's not in any way nailed down.

When will The Witcher 3 be released? It's a big secret, although I wouldn't expect it before the second half of 2014. 

 Whenever it comes, The Witcher 3 will mark the end of an era for CD  Projekt, the end of more than a decade of using Andrzej Sapkowksi's  world (what comes next, besides Cyberpunk, no one seems to know). It  should cement CD Projekt Red as a big boy of game development, and The  Witcher years will be remembered as a climb to greatness and a stepping  into the limelight. But that light can be as unflinchingly harsh as it  can dazzlingly bright, and no longer an underdog, CD Projekt Red will  begin to feel the pressure of expectation.

But those days can  wait, because next year Marcin Iwinski will be 40 years old, and it will  be 20 years since his CD Projekt adventure began. He dared in those car  parks all those years ago, and today he has achieved so much. He sits  before me in a blue hoodie and jeans, a relaxed smile on his stubbly  face, surrounded by a company not only continuing to set an example for  Poland, but now the wider world.

http://images.eurogamer.net/2013/ar...MG_2610.JPG.jpg/EG11/resize/300x-1/quality/70
_Marcin Iwinski as I see him today._

"I  feel very proud," he reflects. "The biggest success is that we've found  and partnered with the most talented people. I want to say we've formed  a family. 

"Of course there are hard moments, as there are  everywhere, but it's a very unique atmosphere. As long as it's here and  we have the passion for games, and people are crazy talking about what  they play, what they've seen or what comic they read, and not just  pushing to deliver numbers on a daily basis, this will make sense. 

"It's all about games and gaming."


Quelle: Seeing Red: The story of CD Projekt • Articles • PC • Eurogamer.net


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

*Marcin Iwinski: «Easy to play — Hard to master» is what we are after in Witcher 3»*

*                11. November 2013, by Ivan Kozlovskih*

I’m fairly convinced that Witcher 3 is going to be amazing. During the  last half of the year we’ve talked to developers three times, discussing  not only the new Witcher, but also another ambitious RPG that’s been  developed in CD Project RED for two years already. We’ve seen Witcher 3  with our own eyes, and it DID have all the promised fixes, improvements  and the open world. No doubt — CDP does everything the right way, and  our latest talk with CEO Marcin Iwinski is just another proof of that.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*     So, first of all, when I’ve entered the demo and saw the older Geralt, I  immediately drew comparisons between your game and Metal Gear Solid  series… Have you played it, by the way?*

Yes,  I’ve played some of the Metal Gear Solid back in the days. But I don’t  think we’re looking at it this way. It’s more a development of the  Geralt himself and he’s obviously getting older as the story progresses.  The Witcher 3 is going to be a closure of the trilogy so we wanted to  show more experienced, more mature and seasoned Geralt.  Comparing to  human age he’s pretty old, but we also wanted to show the burden that  he’s carrying and I think it’s very visible from him.

      As for Metal Gear Solid and other games — definitely there’s a lot of  inspiration and I think that a lot of it is subconscious, because people  at the team are gamers, they have different tastes, they play a lot of  different games, and I think subliminally they just put it into concept  and then it influences their creation.

*     There were news about you opening a new studio in Krakow. So how is it doing? How big is it?*

      The studio is over twenty people and it consists of experienced RPG  creators who made games like Two Worlds and Two Worlds II. At a certain  point we were contacted by this group of people from Krakow, some of  them working at Reality Pump, some of them have already left the  company, and they said «Guys, we’d love to join the studio, we love what  you’re doing, but you know, we’d really like to work in Krakow». We did  suggest to move their studio to Warsaw, but it seems that it was  important for them to set up in Krakow.

      What is really great is that the team is really experienced. It's not  so common, because there are not so many RPG oriented studios in the  world and we’re lucky to have one more group, and a great one, in our  country, so we didn’t think too long before opening the studio. Right  now one of our producers is spending a lot of time there: they call us  on a regular basis, set up streams of what they are doing and we  strongly believe they’ll deliver some kick-ass stuff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*     So it was more about the people, who would like to join you, and wasn't a necessary business decision?*

      No, no. It wasn’t a business decision like «Hey, we should expand»,  nothing like that. What we’re doing is very much about passion. When you  come for a job interview, we will expect a candidate to set us on fire,  in a way. Whether it’s marketing or finance or game development, we  want to see your passion, and then we’ll obviously ask what games are  you playing, why you like them and things like that. And if it’s a  development position we’ll be checking how deep is your love for games.  Our job is about employing the most passionate people to create great  games, and people from Krakow without a doubt have a lot of passion. I  think it’s a good match.

*     To tell the truth when I first read the news about the opening of a new  studio, my first thought was that you didn’t have enough resources to  finish Cyberpunk or The Witcher 3 because both are obviously massive  projects. Still, maybe you can name a feature or two that grew out of  control and became more complex than you’ve originally intended?*

      It’s funny because only here in Russia I have a lot of questions like  «What features you didn’t include in the game?» A lot of people are  asking about it and I can’t give them an answer because producing the  game is a balancing act, and it’s by far not about features, but more  about the final feel of the game.  «There’s this feature, there’s that  feature» — I think gamers don’t really care, they basically just want to  enjoy the game. Details? I don’t know… We wanted to have faster boats  and we didn’t make it, but it wouldn’t make much difference, I don’t  think so.

      Ultimately, there’s simply a huge open world nobody has ever done  before. The game is more than 35x bigger than the world of The Witcher 2  and it's populated, the world is living and breathing. The last thing  we want to do is to bore the gamer. When you have such a huge space to  travel, you really expect something things to happen around you. Maybe  it’s not like the real world, but come on, it’s a computer game and you  are here to have fun, not to be bored. So we’re definitely expanding our  resources to work on the game: as it’s an open world, we generally need  to create more assets. But ultimately we could’ve finished The Witcher 3  without opening the Krakow studio. They’re helping in, but they’re  working on their own thing first of all. I won’t say it was lack of  resources that convinced us to set up Krakow studio, but more  importantly their passion for RPG games and their invaluable knowledge  of how to make them.

*     You always emphasize the size of The Witcher 3 and I guess the  Cyberpunk should be about the same scale. In the future you’ll be  striving to make bigger and more mature games?*

      There’s always question «What is more?» Like, if we make a game five  times longer than usual will gamers enjoy it? I think it’s all about the  story, the characters, their development and how you go through it, so  definitely we’ll be experimenting with new ways to tell a story.  Cyberpunk definitely will  be offering a lot of new ideas. But we’re  working on that really hard already in The Witcher 3. The game engages  the player much better. We really wanted to improve on what we did in  The Witcher 2 in terms of the initial immersion for a gamer, though. In  Russia, in Poland, in Germany gamers are different, we are more  hardcore. If it’s a hard game it only motivates us. But if you look at  Western Europe and especially US, which is a very important market, if a  gamer feels that the immersion is steep, the game is hard and you die a  lot at the beginning, people will most likely drop the game and say  that it wasn't good enough. We don’t want that to happen. «Easy to play —  Hard to master» is what we are after. And I draw a lot of comparisons  between games and TV series — for example Game of Thrones…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *     I’ve heard a lot about it...*

      Good! Definitely watch it. I strongly recommend it, because it's based on books from George Martin.

      So, I drew some comparisons between themes, and the maturity of the  world, complexity of the story. I remember when I was reading this book  and thought «Damn, it would be really hard to make a good TV show out of  it». Then the TV show came out and I was stunned: from the very  beginning they've played it right. It was different from the book but at  the same time the medium is captured extremely well. The same is with  the game, its ideas — you sit down for a moment, you start playing and  then can't put it down hours straight, like with a book. We would like  our games to become something like this.

      Now let’s say you stopped playing a game, and you are busy for two  weeks and then when you come back to it, you already can't remember what  is it exactly you were doing there. And how would TV series deal with  something like that? You see this «Previously on Game of Thrones»  sequence, for example, and you refresh recent events of the series in  your memory and can easily watch it afterwards. In a game, after a long  break, you often find yourself in a situation when you don't remember  what are you doing in a particular location or who are these characters  in front of you. I've dropped out of Skyrim after playing it for 20  hours or something, and then I had a very hard time coming back. These  are quite simple things and in theory are very intuitive. In practice  they rarely are, though. That's why I think it's important not to break  the immersion. We’re all about making a game you can play the way you  like it while not letting the narrative lose the pace.

*     So when both games, The Witcher 3 and Cyberpunk, are done, are you  going to focus on a next big RPG or maybe something different?*

      I can tell you one thing for sure: we’ll be doing story-driven mature  RPG and this is what we think we’re pretty good at. It’s really very  early to say and we’ll see when the time comes, but right now we really  want to focus fully on The Witcher 3 and take all of our skills to a  next level, so that we can really deliver a multiplatform story-driven  RPG in an open world. That’s the main goal. After that we’ll probably  set a new goal that is even higher to achieve!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *     When you work with something for a long time you probably learn all its  strengths and weaknesses. You’ve been working with big RPG titles for a  while now. What are the common troubles with modern RPG?*

      Okay, it’s very simple: it’s closing the project! Closing it with a  high quality bar and high playability value for a gamer at the same  time. There is always a possibility that we will close the project and  then some things will not work. In Eastern Europe that is a big problem  with a lot of games, to be honest. They’re unfinished, buggy or  sometimes not working at all. All the elements must be perfected and at  the same time you should finish it on time without exceeding the budget,  and this is some hardcore shit. I remember there was some research from  NASA in terms of difficulty of different industries. So the first and  most difficult one was what NASA is doing: sending people to the Moon or  Mars. The second place belongs to video games.

      The problem is that all of the elements are constantly moving: the  technology is changing, there are new platforms — Mac, mobile, etc.  They’re connected and on top of that you’re making a non-linear game  where all the elements have already moved again. So the question when  you're closing a project is usually «Where to stop?» These are the  things gamers usually don’t think about. And they’re right, they’re  paying their hard-earned money to have fun. If it’s so hard to properly  finish the game, then you shouldn’t sell it in the first place.

      So we’re always focused on finishing the game, polishing it to the  highest possible level and then supporting it after release. You have to  do it all the time, especially on PC, where there are a lot of issues  with compatibility and things like that. We really believe that we  should support the game heavily, you know, release enhanced editions,  updates, free small DLC, etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *     Do you think that games heavily relying on realism have a future? Not  combat simulation games like ArmA but very complex games that would, for  example, simulate a life in a metropolis where you could enter every  building and talk to every citizen? Would it make sense to try to  recreate our life with such precision in a computer game?*

      Yeah, this question is always opened, isn't it. If it’s boring  simulator — I would totally not be interested. There has to be something  more to it. A lot of people play games to relax, so the main question  should be whether it's relaxing or entertaining you?

      And again, our profession is to tell great stories. Whether I’m  watching TV or reading books I generally want to have a bit of fun with  that or I want the medium to make me think about certain things. Maybe  something important that you don't think about every day in your usual  life. If it’s a part of the game — it’s cool. If it’s just a simple  simulator you have to ask yourself what is the goal? Of course, there  are games like SimCity, for example, where there is a kind of economic  model and management system and there’s always a certain goal. That  works well. Everything could work as long there’s a certain group of  gamers that finds it cool. As for us — we’re all about story.


 Quelle: Marcin Iwinski: «Easy to play — Hard to master» is what we are after in Witcher 3» // Interviews in English — GameStar.ru


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

* The Witcher 3: What is a next-gen RPG?                                                                                                         *
_That and loads, loads more.                        _
*
By* Robert Purchese *Published* Thursday, 28 November 2013                                                                                     

I flew to Poland to visit CD Projekt Red, home of The Witcher, recently. I've told the studio's story  but that wasn't all I found out. I interviewed at least half-a-dozen  people, all from different areas of The Witcher 3 team, about the new  game they are making. Here's a rather large dump of all the stuff I  found out.

   I've tried to clump things together under headings to make finding the information that much easier.

 *A new generation of RPGs*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   The Witcher 3 will only be released on PC, PS4 and Xbox One -  next-gen hardware. It won't be constrained by needing to work on PS3 and  Xbox 360. That, CD Projekt co-founder Marcin Iwinski told me, would  result in The Witcher 2.5. "It would be a different game," he said. "It  wouldn't be this game." So what makes The Witcher 3 a next-gen RPG?

   "We will have the new mimic system, more animations, more  sophisticated dialogue, editors, and this would result in more  sophisticated depictions and dialogues with subtler camera work, with  sounds helping tell the story rather than just be there in the  background," writer Jakub Szamalek told me.

   "This is really cool for us because the Witcher, from the books, is  not a very talkative guy, and there's a lot that he does by frowning,  or the face or by just turning away and so on. And we couldn't use that  very much in The Witcher 1, which had a rudimentary gesture and mimic  system; and The Witcher 2 was an improvement from there but it still  didn't allow us much freedom in that respect; whereas The Witcher 3 will  have a lot of these new tools."

   The result should be the ability to "elicit a wider array of emotions" from players than in previous games, he said.

   "There will be some very touching moments in The Witcher 3, and you  will have the time, since it's a very long game, to establish  relationships with people that are close to you from the very beginning,  and see the relationship grow or falter, and this might be a pretty  intense experience as well."

   The Witcher 3 will look better than previous instalments, too, of course. 

   "It didn't change that much in terms of poly-count or size of  texture," lead character artist Pawel Mielniczuk told me - "it's like 30  per cent bigger than The Witcher 2, but it's nothing actually. Already  there were in The Witcher 2 so many polygons on the character that you  couldn't see the edges, so nobody cares about the polygons.

   "The biggest change from the technical aspect of those characters,  and that also impacted how we create them, is that there's a lot of  things moving on the characters right now. We've got the clothing system  working properly. There were some first-approaches in The Witcher 2 but  it wasn't exactly successful... So the clothing, all the dangling  [things] - we try to move as many things on the character as possible."

   "We're having many more physics objects like little bits of cloth  dangling in the wind and chains and stuff," added environment artist  Jonas Mattsson. "We want to make it as alive as possible. And when the  wind rolls - so you have a grass plain and you see the wind moving - you  get this motion. It's much more alive. Before it was just animation."

   This ties in to one of the next-gen buzzphrases: physics-based rendering.

   "It's not about being physically correct," explained lead engine  programmer Balázs Török, "that's something that is a misconception.  People tend to think 'OK, this is how, physically, it would work'. It's  not about that, it's about making it more consistent.

   "We have a full day-night cycle, as we had in The Witcher 2, and in  The Witcher 1, and with this it's very important that the artists don't  have to make different assets for night or even check the assets in  different conditions. They just make one asset and it should behave  properly in all lighting conditions and in all weather conditions,  because we have a new weather system which is pretty cool."

   The importance of time-saving tools when building huge open-world  games like The Witcher 3 cannot be understated. Jonas Mattsson told me  about a forest-making tool that factors angle of terrain and likely  rainfall location and then sprouts a forest. "You would get this  natural-looking forest within seconds based upon the values of how rain  would fall etc," he said.

   Lighting, too, will react to the physical properties of an object,  reflecting more realistically. All an artist need do is to pick a  material and create the object - the engine computes the rest. "It's  just another level of realism," said Pawel Mielniczuk. There's even  next-gen fur.
   "Physics-based rendering is certainly something that's making the  game look much much better," concluded Jonas Mattsson. "We want to have  the quality of The Witcher 2 but applied to a large scale. And it's a  huge challenge."

   More AI characters can be spawned now and they will move and behave  more believably. Balázs Török was impressed by the big and believable  crowds in Hitman: Absolution. "You didn't see puppets just standing  there," he said. "More games will do things like this."
   It all adds up to better immersion in a world sculpted by you. "RPG  games are very similar to very good movies with good storylines which  you remember after you exit from the cinema," said game director Konrad  Tomaszkiewicz, "but with this difference: you're deciding what happens,  and you are these characters and you feel what this character feels. 

   "I hope that's where all the next-gen RPGs will go, and give us  these unique emotions we can achieve only playing the RPG games." 

 *The new consoles*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   "On the PS4 it's very good to have the fast memory," said Balázs  Török, "everyone is really happy about that - but the problem is the  game has to function on everything.

   "No we are not holding it back," he added, "it's just we are not at  the stage right now to go in and optimise on each platform  specifically. We want to make the game and the whole engine run on  everything, with all the features and bells and whistles, and then just  optimise, optimise, optimise.

   "I don't see a major power difference. The memory is very different  but I already said that before. Pure computation power, if you just  measure that, there's no major difference."

   Both new consoles are like PCs anyway, he added. It won't be until  teams really delve into low-level optimisations that the true grunt of  each will come out. 

   "The Xbox One is pretty easy to understand because not just the  hardware is similar to the PC, but everything like the SDK, the API is  really similar to what you would find on a PC. On PS4 this is a little  bit more complicated, but I personally worked on PS3 before.

   "For PS3 it was very important to have a community, to share the  information in some ways, but for now it's much easier and everyone will  use their PC knowledge and possible previous console knowledge to reach  the limit."

   Balázs Török did flag up one unusual thing about the Xbox 360 from around 2007/2008, though. 

   "I saw how Microsoft opened up certain parts that they hid before  from developers," he said. "They opened them up, like, 'OK now you can  have this back door, and it's risky but you can do this and that...'  This is how developers learned a little bit more and more every step.  From Microsoft it was a good way to do it to always let the developers  do a little bit more."

   Does he think Microsoft will do the same with Xbox One?

   "I don't know because we are not at the stage where they would open  up something new," he answered. "We have what we have right now, and  maybe we will have some more low-level access in the future.

   "It's not like they would open up new hardware or anything -  there's nothing new in there. It's new ways to do something. Both  companies are already using all the knowledge they have from previous  products to make the API tailored to games ... so I expect that they  will do something like, 'OK now you can do this; it's extremely risky -  only do this if  you know what you're doing! But you can do this.' 

   "It will happen, eventually, but right now we are preparing for it."

 *Kinect and Move*

   "We've got Kinect support but it's too early to speak about it,"  game director Konrad Tomaszkiewicz said. "For sure we got some specific  features for Xbox One and PS4. I can't spoil much but yes we are  thinking about it."

   "We had a lot of discussions with platform holders about it,"  studio head Adam Badowski chimed in. "The feeling is simple: there are  games for Move and Kinect, and there are games for standard controllers,  and The Witcher [3] is definitely for standard controllers.
   "We have some plans [for Kinect] but it's too early to talk about it." 

   What about the DualShock 4 touchpad? "It's interesting," Badowski answered, "it helps, especially in the UI." 

   Tomaszkiewicz also confirmed that there will be SmartGlass support  in the Xbox One version of The Witcher 3. "Yes," he said, "we are  planning some stuff for it, but again it's too early to really say much  about it."

   4K is also something that's on the table for PC, but there are UI  compatibility issues to take into account. "We're trying to organise  it," Badowski said. 

 *Sex and maturity*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   With added realism will come added controversy when games get  violent and when games get sexy. The Witcher 2 had nudity and sex  scenes, and The Witcher 3 will as well.

   "We got the same approach that we got in the second Witcher," said  Konrad Tomaszkiewicz. "We don't want to make fakes, we want to show  stuff like it is in real life. The most important for us is to achieve  the huge immersion of the player in the game. Players who are playing  our game are adult players, and they are waiting for the game which is  real. If we fake these sex cut-scenes it will break immersion in the  game.

   "In the second Witcher it wasn't problem," he added, "it was very  nice, and I didn't hear any complaints about it. If you compare with the  first Witcher, where we've got the sex cards, there was a lot of  different opinions."

   "In The Witcher 3 we are keeping the eroticism but we're working  really hard at making sure it's interwoven with the story," added writer  Jakub Szamalek. "It's not 'just because': it serves as a tool to tell a  story between characters and give another dimension to the relationship  we are portraying.

   "Gamers do want adult entertainment, and the way in which The  Witcher 2 was received shows that this is true. We're working very hard  to make sure The Witcher 3 is fun but also a game for mature players and  treats them seriously."

   The studio's mantra is to make 18-plus games that will cover topics  not suitable for younger audiences. "This is something we are very very  clear about," he said. The problem is that adult games are treated  differently than adult books or films, and as a former novelist he would  know. 

   "So even though we're trying to tell a story for adults, we are  sometimes criticised for being too brutal or putting too much eroticism  in our games, whereas books or movies that are addressed to the same  audience, and go much further than we do, do not get the same sort of  criticism. We are looked upon in a slightly different way.

   "Gamers do want to treat it seriously," he said, "and do want to  have certain difficult topics covered in games, and they don't want  games to shy away from difficult issues."

   That does not mean parading women around in their underpants, lead  character artist Pawel Mielniczuk said. "Triss in The Witcher 2: she was  sexy. We show her in [sex] scenes but her usual outfit was quite  covered - you saw just the head and the fingers.

   "The whole shape of the character of course must be quite  attractive, but we don't try to show a lot of nudity on the characters.  That's why we have all those sex scenes. 

   "Like in real life," he added. "You see a girl on the street:  usually she's not naked, doesn't wear a bikini in the middle of the  street. When you invite her to your apartment maybe you will see it,  right? So this approach."

   A sorceress like Triss must be attractive, incidentally, because  that's how they're described in Andrzej Sapkowski's Witcher books. 

   "The look of the female characters, the sorceresses especially, it  was kind of forced by the book," he explained, "because in the books it  was said that they have the plastic surgeries by their magic. It was  said that they were a one-hundred-and-twenty-year-old with a hunch and  she's really ugly, but they are using magic to make them look like  twenty-year-old sex bombs.

   "It was said that the sorceresses Geralt is meeting in the books,  and they also appear in the game, are quite... they're pictured in the  game as twenty-year-old sex bombs - most beautiful women in the world.  We can't do it a different way."

 *A Game of Thrones*

   Andrzej Sapkowski's Witcher books are dark and grim and brutal, and  more than a bit similar to the world of A Song of Ice and Fire - better  known by the HBO television adaptation A Game of Thrones. This is a  happy coincidence. Whereas The Witcher 2 launched into a world only just  experiencing A Game of Thrones, The Witcher 3 will launch into a world  besotted with it.

   "It's encouraging us to go further with what we already did," said writer Jakub Szamalek.

   "They're both fantasy universes but they don't use fantasy as an  excuse for using certain clichés or doing away with psychology of  characters and concentrating on dragons and magic and so on. These are  worlds in which people are very believable and realistic, and they have  their own aims and goals," he added, "and they can be pretty ruthless."

   The Witcher 2 was a largely political story, but The Witcher 3  story will be a personal one. "In The Witcher 3 there will be more about  Geralt's relationships with the people close to him, both enemies and  friends," explained Szamalek. "We as writers are really excited about  that, because there will be certain issues that we really want to cover  and make the most of."

   Konrad Tomaszkiewicz hailed it as "the best storyline we've got so  far". "I'm really proud of it because it closes the story of our  previous games, and also it closes the story of the books. On the other  hand you can play this game without any knowledge of previous games or  books; it will be fun for you and you will understand everything. It's a  huge achievement because I was very afraid that it will be hard to make  that game."

 *Quests and hidden consequences*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   "The consequences in our games are not immediate," said Szamalek,  "so when you do something you learn about what happened because of that  later on, so that you cannot simply reload and try a different option.  We definitely want players to take responsibility and feel responsible  for what they do in the game."

   I saw this first hand in a demo, when Geralt sided with a faction  only to witness an unforeseen and significant twist later on. I'd have  picked differently had I known. Will people wanting to pick a very  deliberate line through the hazy-grey morals of The Witcher 3 feel this  is unfair?

   "You're correct that some players like to control everything," lead  quest designer Mateusz Tomaszkiewicz  (Konrad's brother) responded,  "but because some things are unexpected you feel like this world isn't  just a schematic. It's not a mechanical world where you only choose  obvious things and you are always in control. People who live in it have  their own motivations; factions go their own ways and things change.  That is more realistic. It's just the approach we chose in our game."

 *As difficult as Dark Souls?*

   Game director Konrad Tomaszkiewicz loves Dark Souls and Demon's  Souls and has finished both a number of times. He likes how "you are  stronger because you as the player learn how to control your character  and how to play to kill these monsters". You stop thinking about how to  do something and feel the fight instead. "And this is a really great  thing," he believes.

   "We tried in The Witcher 2 to make this high difficulty level but  it was a mistake," he admitted, "because we tried to mix two different  games."  The Witcher fans wanted a traditional RPG with a story, not a  challenge based on their dexterity. 

   "Dark Souls influenced me very much because I love games like this,  but I understand after The Witcher 2 that we should less experiment on  stuff like this but more focus on the things which people love in our  games," he said.

   The learning curve in The Witcher 3 will be "proper", then - not  like the much lamented learning curve in The Witcher 2. There will be  difficulty levels in The Witcher 3, but unlike The Witcher 2, Normal  won't feel like Hard. "It wasn't a good decision," Tomaszkiewicz added.  "Right now we're changing it and I believe that everyone will go in this  world very smooth and we will not get problems like it was in The  Witcher 2."

 *No paid DLC, no multiplayer, maybe an Arena*

   "No. No no no," was Adam Badowski's emphatic answer to whether The  Witcher 3 will have paid DLC. "Not for small DLC or something like that.  

   "Maybe there's an option to have a huge expansion pack or something  because of the size and scope of the game. This is the only option [for  paid DLC]. But small DLC and DLC packs: it's not big enough [to charge  for]."

   There will be some online features because of the online nature of  the platforms the game will be released on, but not multiplayer.  "None.  At all. We had some rumours about it but that was just a  misunderstanding," Badowski said.

   How about an Arena mode like The Witcher 2 had? "Arena mode was a  kind of an experiment, quite cool. We don't know yet," he shrugged, "and  this is true. We have other plans. 

   "When we are saying 'we don't know' don't get me wrong: we know,  it's just that the decision is not made because the market is changing,  the situation is changing. The game is set in stone but all other  surroundings are fully dynamic."

 *The Skyrim comparison*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   All that stuff Konrad Tomaszkiewicz said about Skyrim, about how the quests and story were "generic" -  that was a "misunderstanding", he told me. 

   He wanted to say that he loved Skyrim but it wasn't a game about  story. "This is the game about the exploring of the world, about finding  the items, upgrading my character." There is a story that's "quite  entertaining" but short. "They don't even try to make these characters  very memorable ... It was some simple story."

   He mentioned it to highlight how CD Projekt Red is doing something different - taking a different tack. 

   Consider Grand Theft Auto 5, he said. "It's good to compare these  two games. GTA is not RPG, but if you took the storyline, which is  movie-like in GTA, compare it with the world of Skyrim and the  open-world game where you've got a lot of things to do - you've got  character development, you can kill the monsters and so on - and add to  this choices and consequences: this is what I want to achieve with The  Witcher 3. That was my point.

   "It wasn't my intention to say that Skyrim was a poor game," he  added, "because it's not. It's a great game; it's got different  advantages than The Witcher. That's all."


Quelle: The Witcher 3: What is a next-gen RPG? • Articles • Eurogamer.net


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

Sehr umfangreiches Witcher Fankit direkt von CDPR:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://t.co/h1x2nd37BE


----------



## Batze (29. November 2013)

Eines der wohl ganz ganz wenigen Spiele die so gut wie Blind gekauft werden. Schon alleine wegen des Studios und eben des Supports der letzten Jahre, sowas muss einfach belohnt werden.
Sowas merkt man sich eben.


----------



## chbdiablo (29. November 2013)

Jemand hat "nein" gewählt


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Jemand hat "nein" gewählt


 Der Louis ist eben eher der Dark Souls Typ...


----------



## chodo (3. Dezember 2013)

Witcher 3 verspricht wirklich, toll zu werden. Ich hoffe nur, dass CD Projekt sich nicht übernommen hat - Bethesdas Spiele wimmeln ja immer nur so vor Bugs, und das obwohl sie auf eine richtige Story verzichten, was bei W3 ja anders sein soll. Da stellt sich die Frage, wie sehr dieser Spagat (zum Release) gelingen wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2013)

chodo schrieb:


> Witcher 3 verspricht wirklich, toll zu werden. Ich hoffe nur, dass CD Projekt sich nicht übernommen hat - Bethesdas Spiele wimmeln ja immer nur so vor Bugs, und das obwohl sie auf eine richtige Story verzichten, was bei W3 ja anders sein soll. Da stellt sich die Frage, wie sehr dieser Spagat (zum Release) gelingen wird.


 The Elder Scrolls etwa hat zwar immer so seine Bugs, aber die sind meist eher klein. Skyrim war stets wunderbar spielbar. 

Wenn die Welt von The Witcher 3 so groß werden soll, frage ich mich allerdings ebenfalls, wie man all die damit einher gehenden Probleme lösen will. Den Hexer als einfachen Botenknaben irgendwo hin schicken ist nicht. Sowas ist legitim, wenn man einen No Name-Charakter spielt, der anfangs nichts auf dem Kasten hat. Und jede Quest von Hand erstellen? Stelle ich mir ungeheuer schwierig vor, bei dem Umfang.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> The Elder Scrolls etwa hat zwar immer so seine Bugs, aber die sind meist eher klein. Skyrim war stets wunderbar spielbar.
> 
> Wenn die Welt von The Witcher 3 so groß werden soll, frage ich mich allerdings ebenfalls, wie man all die damit einher gehenden Probleme lösen will. Den Hexer als einfachen Botenknaben irgendwo hin schicken ist nicht. Sowas ist legitim, wenn man einen No Name-Charakter spielt, der anfangs nichts auf dem Kasten hat. Und jede Quest von Hand erstellen? Stelle ich mir ungeheuer schwierig vor, bei dem Umfang.


 
Schwierig schon, aber nicht unlösbar. Skyrim hatte jetzt auch nicht so viele Quests, wenn man mal die ganzen völlig generischen "Töte Bandit X" und "Töte Riese Y" Quests abzieht. Und viele der anderen Quests in den TES Spielen taugen auch nicht viel und bestehen aus nicht viel mehr als aus zwei bis drei generischen Charakteren, ein paar generischen Gegnern und ein paar Zeilen Text und Dialoge. 

Wenn Witcher 3 nur 30% der Quests eines Skyrims hat, die dann aber alle wirklich von Hand designt sind, sodass sie wirklich von Belang sind und Einfluss auf die Spielwelt haben und eben nicht  generisch wirken, dann hat CDPR schon einen guten Job gemacht. Ich reite lieber durch einen Wald und treffe lange nichts bis ich dann auf eine richtig gute, lange und mit Herz und Verstand gemachte Quest treffe als dass ich alle 50 Meter auf eine Höhle oder Burg treffe, wo ich dann jeweils 10 generische Gegner plätten muss....


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Louis ist eben eher der Dark Souls Typ...


 
Liegt viel mehr daran, dass ich die Vorgänger beide nicht kenne. Somit hab ich auch keinen Grund, mich auf den dritten zu freuen. Kann natürlich sein, dass der ein grandioses Spiel wird, war nicht als Bash gemeint.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Liegt viel mehr daran, dass ich die Vorgänger beide nicht kenne. Somit hab ich auch keinen Grund, mich auf den dritten zu freuen. Kann natürlich sein, dass der ein grandioses Spiel wird, war nicht als Bash gemeint.


 
Woran liegts, dass du die Vorgänger noch nicht gespielt hast? Sind ja beide regelmäßig für weniger als 5€ zu haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere, lief die Demo damals bei mir mehr schlecht als recht (was aber nicht an meiner Hardware lag), die Ladezeiten waren lang und die Welt sehr linear. Das wurde wohl alles später noch verbessert, eine Enhanced Version kam ja, aber irgendwie hatte ich nicht das Bedürfnis danach. Andere Spiele hatten mehr Priorität. Ob ich das alles nochmal nachhole, weiss ich nicht. Wenn der dritte in Tests besser abschneidet als die Vorgänger, werd ich wohl doch irgendwann nicht drum herum kommen.


PS: So, hab mir nun den ersten für 3.99€ besorgt. Belegt unverschämt viel Platz, aber bei dem Preis wäre es auch wurscht, wenn das Spiel mich enttäuscht^^


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wie "üblich" bei größeren Rollenspielen gab es zu Release den ein oder anderen Bug und die Optimierung war auch noch nicht perfekt. Mittlerweile sollten aber beide Spiele in der Enhanced Version sehr gut spielbar sein und auch das Problem mit den langen Ladezeiten gehört der Vergangenheit an, zumal heute eh fast jeder PC Spieler über 8GB Ran oder mehr verfügt....


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schwierig schon, aber nicht unlösbar. Skyrim hatte jetzt auch nicht so viele Quests, wenn man mal die ganzen völlig generischen "Töte Bandit X" und "Töte Riese Y" Quests abzieht. Und viele der anderen Quests in den TES Spielen taugen auch nicht viel und bestehen aus nicht viel mehr als aus zwei bis drei generischen Charakteren, ein paar generischen Gegnern und ein paar Zeilen Text und Dialoge.
> 
> Wenn Witcher 3 nur 30% der Quests eines Skyrims hat, die dann aber alle wirklich von Hand designt sind, sodass sie wirklich von Belang sind und Einfluss auf die Spielwelt haben und eben nicht  generisch wirken, dann hat CDPR schon einen guten Job gemacht. Ich reite lieber durch einen Wald und treffe lange nichts bis ich dann auf eine richtig gute, lange und mit Herz und Verstand gemachte Quest treffe als dass ich alle 50 Meter auf eine Höhle oder Burg treffe, wo ich dann jeweils 10 generische Gegner plätten muss....


 
Schon korrekt, was du da sagst.


----------



## Kwengie (29. Dezember 2013)

ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, was Ihr an den Quests auszusetzen habt.
Jedenfalls queste ich sehr gerne und nehme auch die unsinnigsten Aufgaben an und wenn es sein muß, töte ich auch zehn mal hintereinander Monster, um nur die Aufgaben erfolgreich abzuschließen.
In Shootern wird ja auch sozusagen meist unrealistisch ohne Hirn geballert und es wird sich nicht aufgeregt.

Persönlich bevorzuge ich ein Rollenspiel mit hunderten von Quests als ein Rollenspiel mit fast gar keinen Quests.
Daher ist es mir egal, wie oft ein "Tötungsquest" auftaucht, aber dieser sollte entsprechend verpackt sein. Im reellen Leben wiederholt sich auch vieles und der Tagesablauf ist im gröbsten auch immer identisch, sogar monoton, wenn man es genau nimmt.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, was Ihr an den Quests auszusetzen habt.
> Jedenfalls queste ich sehr gerne und nehme auch die unsinnigsten Aufgaben an und wenn es sein muß, töte ich auch zehn mal hintereinander Monster, um nur die Aufgaben erfolgreich abzuschließen.
> In Shootern wird ja auch sozusagen meist unrealistisch ohne Hirn geballert und es wird sich nicht aufgeregt.
> 
> ...


 So sind halt die Geschmäcker verschieden....die von dir beschriebenen Quests langweilen mich persönlich zu Tode.

Ich möchte in einem Spiel eine gute Zeit haben und nicht meinen langweiligen Alltag mit seinen Alltagsaufgaben nachspielen. Oder willst du auch in Spielen den täglichen Abwasch machen und putzen?


----------



## Kwengie (29. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So sind halt die Geschmäcker verschieden....die von dir beschriebenen Quests langweilen mich persönlich zu Tode.
> 
> Ich möchte in einem Spiel eine gute Zeit haben und nicht meinen langweiligen Alltag mit seinen Alltagsaufgaben nachspielen. Oder willst du auch in Spielen den täglichen Abwasch machen und putzen?



in Battlefield 3 spiele ich schon fast "Die Sims", wenn ich mitunter an das langsame Aufstehen denke.
Ok, es mag realistisch sein, aber dann kommen solche Dinge der Selbstheilung, unbegrenzte Munition, Disablen (ein Jeep ist schon bei 86% Schrott) usw.

In zum Beispiel Diablo II hat es mich ungemein genervt, daß Du nur sehr wenige Quests hattest und darum wundert es mich, warum dieses Schnetzel-Game überhaupt ein Rollenspiel ist. Genauso gut könnte Battlefield auch ein Rollenspiel sein, da Du in eine andere Rolle schlüpfst.

Ich spiele momentan Tera: Rising und obwohl es Deiner Meinung langweilige Quests sind, habe ich gestern die Zeit vergessen und aus zwei wurden so fünf Stunden. Mich treiben in solchen Spielen das Erledigen dieser Quests an und ein Rollenspiel mit sehr wenigen Quests ist äußerst langweilig. Dieses Spiel soll mich ja auch lange unterhalten und 50,-- oder gar 60,-- € ist verdammt viel Geld.
Skyrim samt den DLCs ist sein Geld wert, wenn ich in diesem Spiel laut Steam ca. 5.000 Stunden verbracht habe.
Da weiß ich nicht mehr, wie meine Anfangsquests lauteten.

Eigentlich ist es auch irrelevant, ob in einem Quest Du die Bewohner schützen mußt, die Wachen aber zum Teil umnieten mußt oder der/ die/ das Quest heißt, töte 10 Wachen oder das Ziel die Eroberung der Burg ist. Töten mußt Du sowieso, dieser Quest ist halt anders verpackt. Und das wiederholt sich eigentlich ständig.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

Für mich ist Diablo auch kein Rollenspiel. Imo definiert sich ein RPG zunächst einmal darüber, dass der Spieler (nachhaltige) Entscheidungen treffen kann/muss und es so selbst in der Hand hat, ob er eine böse oder gute oder neutrale Rolle in der Welt einnimmt. Ein lineares Spiel wie Diablo kann daher imo niemals ein RPG sein, ebenso kein Battlefield. Da ist ein Walking Dead weit mehr RPG als ein Diablo....

100% RPG ist es dann, wenn man zusätzlich auch noch den eigenen Charakter frei wählen kann (RPG = freier Charakter + freie Gesinnung/Entscheidungen). Ein Spiel wie Witcher, bei dem man einen festen Charakter hat, dessen weitere Entwicklung man aber "rollenspielen" kann, würde ich persönlich als Crossover aus RPG und Action-Adventure definieren...


----------



## Kwengie (29. Dezember 2013)

und da wären wir wieder bei Tomb Raider angelangt. Ist ja so etwas ähnliches wie beim Witcher mit Geralt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Für mich ist Diablo auch kein Rollenspiel. Imo definiert sich ein RPG zunächst einmal darüber, dass der Spieler (nachhaltige) Entscheidungen treffen kann/muss und es so selbst in der Hand hat, ob er eine böse oder gute oder neutrale Rolle in der Welt einnimmt. Ein lineares Spiel wie Diablo kann daher imo niemals ein RPG sein, ebenso kein Battlefield. Da ist ein Walking Dead weit mehr RPG als ein Diablo....
> 
> 100% RPG ist es dann, wenn man zusätzlich auch noch den eigenen Charakter frei wählen kann (RPG = freier Charakter + freie Gesinnung/Entscheidungen). Ein Spiel wie Witcher, bei dem man einen festen Charakter hat, dessen weitere Entwicklung man aber "rollenspielen" kann, würde ich persönlich als Crossover aus RPG und Action-Adventure definieren...


 Warum kann denn ein Diablo kein Rollenspiel sein? Sicher, es ist linear. Aber es gehört nunmal in das Subgenre des Action/Hack'nSlay-RPGs. Es gibt alles, was ein RPG auch hat, wenn auch bisweilen in eher rudimentärer Form, unter anderem auch (im Rahmen der Klasse) freie Charaktergestaltung. Ein Rollenspiel definiert sich meiner Meinung nach durch andere Dinge, als durch die freie Charakterwahl. Für mich ist z.B. Skyrim deutlich weniger Rollenspiel als etwa Demonicon oder The Witcher.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> und da wären wir wieder bei Tomb Raider angelangt. Ist ja so etwas ähnliches wie beim Witcher mit Geralt.


 
Ähm, nein, überhaupt nicht. 

Tom Raider ist ein reines Action-Adventure wie Assassin's Creed. Mit RPG hat das nichts zu tun, da man WEDER einen eigenen Charakter erstellt NOCH dessen Gesinnung/Entwicklung bestimmt oder nachhaltige Entscheidungen trifft....


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum kann denn ein Diablo kein Rollenspiel sein? Sicher, es ist linear. Aber es gehört nunmal in das Subgenre des Action/Hack'nSlay-RPGs. Es gibt alles, was ein RPG auch hat, wenn auch bisweilen in eher rudimentärer Form, unter anderem auch (im Rahmen der Klasse) freie Charaktergestaltung. Ein Rollenspiel definiert sich meiner Meinung nach durch andere Dinge, als durch die freie Charakterwahl. Für mich ist z.B. Skyrim deutlich weniger Rollenspiel als etwa Demonicon oder The Witcher.


 
Diablo kann kein Rollenspiel sein, weil es keines ist. Ein Spiel, in dem man keine Entscheidungen treffen kann und damit aktiv eine selbstbestimmte Rolle einnehmen kann, ist imo kein Rollenspiel. DAS ist die Basisvoraussetzung. Deshalb ist Witcher ein RPG und Diablo keines.

Charaktererstellung/-entwicklung ist nur das zweite Standbei eines RPGs, das es geben kann (dann ist es in der Regel ein "reines" Rollenspiel -> CRPG) aber nicht muss (dann ist es in der Regel ein "Crossover" mit einem anderen Genre, z.B. Action-Adventure oder Adventure -> Action-RPG). 

Aber ein Rollenspiel definiert sich imo niemals nur über die Charaktererstellung. Einen Charakter, den ich nur für das Gameplay, aber nicht für die Story erstelle, ist kein "Rollenspielcharakter" im klassischen Sinne. Bei einem Diablo macht es von der Story her nur einen minimalen Unterschied ob ich einen Paladin spiele oder einen Barbaren. Bei einem richtigen Rollenspiel macht das auch von der Story her einen gewaltigen Unterschied, zumal man dann dessen weitere Entwicklung "frei" wählen darf, und zwar sowohl was die Story als auch das Gameplay angelangt. Bei Diablo und Co. ist jede Entscheidung nur gameplaybezogen. Ein strikt lineares Spiel KANN kein RPG sein...

Ich persönlich würde Diablo sogar eher als Crossover aus Geschicklichkeitsspiel und Echtzeitstrategie bezeichen denn als Rollenspiel... 

Nur weil es sich eingebürgert hat, jedes Hack'n'Slay Spiel als Action-Rollenspiel zu bezeichnen, ist das noch lange nicht wahr oder zutreffend. Es imo sogar eine relativ krasse Fehldefinition....


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Diablo kann kein Rollenspiel sein, weil es keines ist. Ein Spiel, in dem man keine Entscheidungen treffen kann und damit aktiv eine selbstbestimmte Rolle einnehmen kann, ist imo kein Rollenspiel. DAS ist die Basisvoraussetzung. Deshalb ist Witcher ein RPG und Diablo keines.
> 
> Charaktererstellung/-entwicklung ist nur das zweite Standbei eines RPGs, das es geben kann (dann ist es in der Regel ein "reines" Rollenspiel -> CRPG) aber nicht muss (dann ist es in der Regel ein "Crossover" mit einem anderen Genre, z.B. Action-Adventure oder Adventure -> Action-RPG).
> 
> ...


Da sieht man mal, wie sich unsere Ansichten (wieder mal) voneinander unterscheiden. ^^ 
Sicher, die freie Charakterentwicklung, sowohl innerhalb der Story als auch gameplaytechnisch, ist unter anderem ein Bestandteil des RPGs. Aber in meinen Augen keine Grundvoraussetzung. 

Demzufolge wäre ja auch Dishonored ein RPG, weil die Charakterentwicklug gameplaytechnisch mehr oder weniger frei ist und man durch seine Handlung, wenn auch eher rudimentär, Einfluss auf die Story hat. 

Ich werde jetzt auch nicht weiter darüber diskutieren. Ich lasse dir deine Ansicht und akzeptiere sie.  Hast ja sicher nicht gänzlich Unrecht.


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, nein, überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Tom Raider ist ein reines Action-Adventure wie Assassin's Creed. Mit RPG hat das nichts zu tun, da man WEDER einen eigenen Charakter erstellt NOCH dessen Gesinnung/Entwicklung bestimmt oder nachhaltige Entscheidungen trifft....


 
Man kann schon Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Characters nehmen - und zwar dann, wenn man die Skills wählt, die Lara bekommen soll.
Daran würde ich mich also nicht aufhängen.

The Witcher ist eigentlich auch recht linear - klar werden einem Handlungsfreiheiten vorgegaukelt, aber im Endeffekt ist alles gescriptet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man kann schon Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Characters nehmen - und zwar dann, wenn man die Skills wählt, die Lara bekommen soll.
> Daran würde ich mich also nicht aufhängen.
> 
> The Witcher ist eigentlich auch recht linear - klar werden einem Handlungsfreiheiten vorgegaukelt, aber im Endeffekt ist alles gescriptet.


 Vorgegaukelt? Die Handlungsfreiheiten sind definitiv vorhanden. Die werden einem nicht nur vorgegaukelt. 
Eher würde ich von Skyrim oder Oblivion behaupten, dass die Handlungsfreiheit vorgekaukelt ist. Weil alles eher generisch ist. Man kann tun und lassen, was man will. Aber echte Konsequenzen gibt es dadurch nicht. In keinem TES hatte ich das Gefühl, Einfluss auf die Welt zu nehmen. Und sowas schafft man nunmal, wenn die Quests authentisch von Hand gefertigt werden. Gescriptet ist auch alles in einem TES und in jedem anderen Spiel.


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vorgegaukelt? Die Handlungsfreiheiten sind definitiv vorhanden.


 
Klar sind sie da - aber sie sind fix vorgegeben.
Es ist alles ein großes Script, das halt versch. Kombinationen bietet - wenn du es also so siehst, wird dir die Handlungsfreiheit im Prinzip auch nur vorgegaukelt, weil du außerhalb der gescripteten Möglichkeiten nichts wählen kannst.

Du kannst also nur in einem bestimmten Rahmen frei handeln - das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man kann schon Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Characters nehmen - und zwar dann, wenn man die Skills wählt, die Lara bekommen soll.
> Daran würde ich mich also nicht aufhängen.


Liest du eigentlich auch, was ich schreibe? Ich habe doch klar zwischen der Entwicklung des Charakters für das Gameplay und die Story unterschieden. Bei Tomb Raider und Diablo "levelt" man AUSSCHLIESSLICH fürs Gameplay auf, aber man hat als Spieler keinerlei Einfluss auf die Story, egal welche Fähigkeiten Lara lernt....das hat mit RPG überhaupt nichts zu tun.



> The Witcher ist eigentlich auch recht linear - klar werden einem Handlungsfreiheiten vorgegaukelt, aber im Endeffekt ist alles gescriptet.


LOL, ich fasse das jetzt mal als mäßigen Flameversuch auf.

Natürlich hat man bei Witcher 2 großen Einfluss auf den Ausgang fast jeder Quest und natürlich der Mainstory. Wer lebt oder stirbt usw. liegt oft in der Hand des Spielers. Natürlich ist aber Witcher immer noch ein Spiel, d.h. es kann natürlich nie die Grenzen seiner Programmierung sprengen. Aber in diesen Grenzen gibt es sehr wohl sowas wie Entscheidungsfreiheit, zumindest zwischen mehreren vorgegebenen Wegen. Bei Tomb Raider gibt oder Assassin's Creed gibt es das definitiv nicht. Hier folgt man strikt linear der Story, weil man eine Story selbst nachspielt statt selbst Einfluss zu nehmen. Daher sind weder Tomb Raider noch AC ein RPG, da man hier keine Rolle aktiv einnimmt. Rollenspiel im klassischen Sinne heißt ja aus der P&P und LARPG Welt, dass man eine Rolle einnimmt und dann in dieser Rolle lebt und eine Kampagne spielt, in der man aber seine Rolle relativ frei entfalten kann. D.h. man entscheidet auch, wie man im Rahmen dieser Rolle vorgeht (in den Grenzen des jeweiligen Spiels). Mit Rollenspiel ist hier keine Schauspielerei nach einem Drehbuch gemeint, was man bei strikt (narrativ) linearen Spielen macht....


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Klar sind sie da - aber sie sind fix vorgegeben.
> Es ist alles ein großes Script, das halt versch. Kombinationen bietet - wenn du es also so siehst, wird dir die Handlungsfreiheit im Prinzip auch nur vorgegaukelt, weil du außerhalb der gescripteten Möglichkeiten nichts wählen kannst.
> 
> Du kannst also nur in einem bestimmten Rahmen frei handeln - das wollte ich damit sagen.


 
Aber du sagst damit gar nichts, weil das jeder weiß und keiner anzweifelt. Was ist denn dann deine Endaussage? Dass Witcher und Tomb Raider beides keine Rollenspiele sind, weil beide programmierte Software sind? Wir reden hier immer noch von Spielen und es sollte jedem klar sein, dass Spiele nur im Rahmen ihrer Programmierung funktionieren können. Völlige Freiheit ist unmöglich in einem Spiel, sowohl technisch als auch vom Design her. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine Unterschiede gibt zwischen verschiedenen Spielen, oder?


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, RPGs definieren sich aber nicht ausschließlich durch den Einfluss, den man auf Story und Gameplay hat. Sicher, der Einfluss des Spielers im RPG ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil im Genre. Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Aber das allein reicht nicht. Zumal ich jetzt mal behaupte, dass es schon reicht, wenn der Spieler lediglich Einfluss auf das Gameplay nehmen kann. Insofern hat man ja trotzdem die "aktive Kontrolle" über den Charakter. Man entscheidet selbst, welche Klasse man wählt und wählt somit die Spielweise. Will man ein Magier sein und lieber aus der Ferne alles verbrennen? Oder lieber ein Krieger sein, der an forderster Front steht? 

Man muss nicht zwangsläufig Einfluss auf die Story nehmen können. Aber man muss Einfluss auf die eigene Spielweise, sprich Gameplay, nehmen können. Das aber muss widerum mit Konsequenzen und in gewissem Rahmen einher gehen (die es z.B. in Skyrim nicht gibt). Freie Charakterentwicklung, ja. Aber im Rahmen einer gewählten Klasse, mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Und genau das definiert meiner Meinung nach ein RPG eher, als der Einfluss auf die Story. Der Charakter, mit Stärken und Schwächen und der damit einher gehenden Spielweise, die man wählt. 

Gibt mir ein Spiel die Möglichkeit, einen Allround-Charakter zu entwickeln, an die Hand, ist das zwar nett. Aber das ist für mich dann schon kein RPG mehr, bzw. weniger RPG. Selbst wenn man größeren Einfluss auf die Story hat. 

Allerdings ist auch zu sagen, dass die Grenzen zwischen Genres ohnehin immer mehr verschwommen sind. Da gibt es Shooter, mit RPG-Elementen, Mix aus RTS und RPG usw. usw. Viele Genres sind mit RPG-Elementen gespickt und häufig kann man dann auch Einfluss auf etliche Faktoren nehmen. Per "Definition" könnte man somit etliche Spiele als RPGs bezeichnen, die eigentlich gar keine RPGs sein sollen.


----------



## golani79 (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Natürlich ist aber Witcher immer noch ein  Spiel, d.h. es kann natürlich nie die Grenzen seiner Programmierung  sprengen.



Nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich gesagt - das meinte ich mit "vorgaukeln" - und im Prinzip ist es auch so.
Legt nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage ...

Was hab ich noch geschrieben?
Dass man Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Charatkers nehmen kann? Stimmt doch oder nicht?
Ob das jetzt story- oder gameplayrelevant ist, tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache - es ist halt schlicht und einfach ein RPG Element. Dass das alleine kein RPG ausmacht, sollte wohl logisch sein oder?
--> 





LordCrash schrieb:


> Mit RPG  hat das nichts zu tun, da man WEDER einen eigenen Charakter erstellt  NOCH dessen Gesinnung/Entwicklung bestimmt oder nachhaltige  Entscheidungen trifft....


Zu einem gewissen Maß bestimmt man also schon die Entwicklung des Charakters.

Völlige Freiheit gibts momentan nicht und wirds wohl auch nicht so schnell geben - wenn überhaupt.
Aber Sandboxgames bieten schon ziemlich viel Freiheit und dort gibt es wahrscheinlich auch mehr Rollenspiel, als in irgendwelchen Singleplayer RPG´s.

Flameversuch? Dass ich nicht lache .. solltest bzgl. deines Lieblingsspiels vlt. nicht so ne dünne Haut haben ...


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich gesagt - das meinte ich mit "vorgaukeln" - und im Prinzip ist es auch so.
> Legt nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage ...


Naja, wenn man so Captain Obvious Beiträge bringt, sollte man auch damit rechnen, dass andere darauf hinweisen....



> Dass man Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Charatkers nehmen kann? Stimmt doch oder nicht?
> Ob das jetzt story- oder gameplayrelevant ist, tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache - es ist halt schlicht und einfach ein RPG Element. Dass das alleine kein RPG ausmacht, sollte wohl logisch sein oder?
> -->
> Zu einem gewissen Maß bestimmt man also schon die Entwicklung des Charakters.


Es ging darum, ob Charakterentwicklung Tomb Raider zu einem RPG macht. Und das ist einfach nicht der Fall. Punkt.



> Völlige Freiheit gibts momentan nicht und wirds wohl auch nicht so schnell geben - wenn überhaupt.
> Aber Sandboxgames bieten schon ziemlich viel Freiheit und dort gibt es wahrscheinlich auch mehr Rollenspiel, als in irgendwelchen Singleplayer RPG´s.


Wenn man eine völlig belanglose Rolle spielen will, dann ja....



> Flameversuch? Dass ich nicht lache .. solltest bzgl. deines Lieblingsspiels vlt. nicht so ne dünne Haut haben ...


 Witcher 2 ein lineares Spiel zu nennen ist flamen, weil es einfach Unsinn ist....


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man muss nicht zwangsläufig Einfluss auf die Story nehmen können.


Ähem, doch. Alles andere ist für mich kein RPG sondern ein Adventure.



> Aber man muss Einfluss auf die eigene Spielweise, sprich Gameplay, nehmen können.


Das Gameplay ist bei den allermeisten Spielen festgeschrieben. Wenn du damit meinst, dass man entweder einen Magier oder einen Kämpfer spielt, dann natürlich ja. Aber das alleine macht noch lange kein Rollenspiel aus.



> Das aber muss widerum mit Konsequenzen und in gewissem Rahmen einher gehen (die es z.B. in Skyrim nicht gibt).


Hier widersprichst du dir selbst, da Konsequenzen aus Storyentscheidungen entspringen und nicht aus Gameplayentscheidungen.



> Freie Charakterentwicklung, ja. Aber im Rahmen einer gewählten Klasse, mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Und genau das definiert meiner Meinung nach ein RPG eher, als der Einfluss auf die Story. Der Charakter, mit Stärken und Schwächen und der damit einher gehenden Spielweise, die man wählt.


Das ist eben imo nicht definierend für ein Rollenspiel per se. Für ein Party-RPG ist das essentiell. Allerdings wird ein Spiel mit Klassen noch lange nicht zum RPG....


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähem, doch. Alles andere ist für mich kein RPG sondern ein Adventure.


Für dich, aber nicht für mich.  




LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Gameplay ist bei den allermeisten Spielen festgeschrieben. Wenn du damit meinst, dass man entweder einen Magier oder einen Kämpfer spielt, dann natürlich ja. Aber das alleine macht noch lange kein Rollenspiel aus.


Aber man kann trotzdem im Rahmen des Gameplays die eigene Spielweise festlegen und somit aktiv in die Charakterentwicklung eingreifen. Beispiel: Ein Krieger, der lieber mit einem Zweihandschwert kämpft, statt mit Einhand schwert. Man ist langsamer und kann nicht/nur schlecht, teilt dafür aber mehr Schaden aus und trifft mehrere Gegner. Das gleiche gilt für Magier: SPielt man einen Feuermagier? Beschwörer? usw. usw.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Hier widersprichst du dir selbst, da Konsequenzen aus Storyentscheidungen entspringen und nicht aus Gameplayentscheidungen.


Konsequenzen entstehen auch schon allein aufgrund der Klassenwahl. Siehe oben. Diese Konsequenzen müssen aber auch tiefgreifender sein. Wenn ich einen Magier spiele, dann will ich keinen Plattenrüstung tragenden Krieger, der mal eben den Schwertkampf meistert und gleichzeitig ein Großmeister der Dämonenbeschwörung ist. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist eben imo nicht definierend für ein Rollenspiel per se. Für ein Party-RPG ist das essentiell. Allerdings wird ein Spiel mit Klassen noch lange nicht zum RPG....


 Definierend für ein Rollenspiel per se ist aber auch nicht der Einfluss auf die Story. 

Tatsächlich definiert sich ein RPG, meiner Meinung nach, aus verschiedensten Inhalten und anderen Faktoren. Und nicht allein auf Basis eines Aspekts.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für dich, aber nicht für mich.


Das dachte ich mir schon, aber das macht es imo nicht richtiger. 



> Aber man kann trotzdem im Rahmen des Gameplays die eigene Spielweise festlegen und somit aktiv in die Charakterentwicklung eingreifen. Beispiel: Ein Krieger, der lieber mit einem Zweihandschwert kämpft, statt mit Einhand schwert. Man ist langsamer und kann nicht/nur schlecht, teilt dafür aber mehr Schaden aus und trifft mehrere Gegner. Das gleiche gilt für Magier: SPielt man einen Feuermagier? Beschwörer? usw. usw.


Und trotzdem spielst du keine Rolle...

Gameplay hat mit Rollenspiel erst mal gar nichts zu tun. Es gibt auch Rollenspiele, die völlig ohne Kampf und "Klassengameplay" auskommen.. 



> Konsequenzen entstehen auch schon allein aufgrund der Klassenwahl. Siehe oben.


Und was für Konsequenzen sollen das sein? Oben steht dazu nichts... 



> Definierend für ein Rollenspiel per se ist aber auch nicht der Einfluss auf die Story.
> 
> Tatsächlich definiert sich ein RPG, meiner Meinung nach, aus verschiedensten Inhalten und anderen Faktoren. Und nicht allein auf Basis eines Aspekts.


 
Und wo habe ich das geschrieben? Scroll mal ein wenig hoch und lies meine Beiträge noch mal durch. Es sind im wesentlichen zwei Aspekte, die ein RPG definieren....


----------



## golani79 (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es ging darum, ob Charakterentwicklung Tomb Raider zu einem RPG macht. Und das ist einfach nicht der Fall. Punkt.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn man eine völlig belanglose Rolle spielen will, dann ja....


Wieso das? Nur weil es keine vorgefertigte Story gibt?
Ultima Online oder Mortal Online z.B. bieten eine super Basis für RPG - es gibt halt auch Leute, die brauchen für Rollenspiel keine vorgefertigte Story, weil sie ihre eigenen Stories spielen. In einem Sandbox Game kann RPG schon ziemlich nahe an Pen & Paper rankommen. Das wäre dann ungefähr so, als wenn du sagen würdest, die Charaktere in P&P RPG´s wären belanglos.
Rollenspiel ist nicht immer nur das, was einem serviert wird, es ist auch viel, was man daraus macht.
Aber dass du mit Sandbox nix anfangen kannst, hast ja eh schon mal geschrieben - ist auch Geschmackssache. Aber deswegen würde ich andere Sachen nicht als belanglos abtun.

Wenns dich glücklich macht, dann nenn es nen Flame, obwohl ich es in der Form eh nicht gesagt habe ..


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.


Na gut, dann habe ich das falsch aufgefasst. Klang irgendwie so, als wolltest du Tomb Raider und Witcher in einen Topf werfen...



> Wieso das? Nur weil es keine vorgefertigte Story gibt?
> Ultima Online oder Mortal Online z.B. bieten eine super Basis für RPG - es gibt halt auch Leute, die brauchen für Rollenspiel keine vorgefertigte Story, weil sie ihre eigenen Stories spielen. In einem Sandbox Game kann RPG schon ziemlich nahe an Pen & Paper rankommen. Das wäre dann ungefähr so, als wenn du sagen würdest, die Charaktere in P&P RPG´s wären belanglos.
> Rollenspiel ist nicht immer nur das, was einem serviert wird, es ist auch viel, was man daraus macht.


Reden wir jetzt noch von Singleplayerrollenspielen oder von MMOs? Sandbox mag toll sein, wenn ich in einer Gruppe von anderen realen Leuten unterwegs bin, ganz in der Tradition des P&P. Durch Interaktion mit der Welt UND den anderen Charakteren in der Gruppe kann so eine eigene Geschichte entstehen, obwohl natürlich auch traditionelle P&P Spiele Kampagnen haben. Charaktere sind ja gerade deshalb nicht belanglos in P&P Spielen, weil alle von realen Spielen gespielt werden. Das ist Rollenspiel par excellence. Also ja, für MMOs stimme ich dir voll zu. Da ist Sandbox gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man einer Basiskampagne folgen kann....

Bei einem SP-Rollenspiel ist Sandbox aber imo völliger Mumpitz, da man so oder so irgendwie auf die vorgefertigten Elemente und Charaktere der Entwickler angewiesen ist. Und wenn eh schon mehr oder weniger alles von einem Entwickler kreiert wurde, dann möchte ich doch lieber gleich gute und spannende Inhalte. SP-Rollenspiele sind ja auch kein "richtiges" Spiel mit anderen, sondern ein rein persönliches Entertainment. Man spielt alleine eine Einzelrolle. Was soll da Sandbox bringen? Wenn ich mir irgendetwas komplett  im Kopf zusammenspinnen will, dann kann ich das auch gleich komplett ohne Spiel machen, unter der Dusche oder im Bett. Für Tagträumereien und Fantasygebilde brauche ich dann auch kein aufgesetztes Gameplay mehr als "Grundlage"....



> Aber dass du mit Sandbox nix anfangen kannst, hast ja eh schon mal geschrieben - ist auch Geschmackssache. Aber deswegen würde ich andere Sachen nicht als belanglos abtun.


Alles ist irgendwo auch Geschmackssache, sicherlich. Aber man kann ja trotzdem drüber reden, wieso und warum man der Meinung ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir schon, aber das macht es imo nicht richtiger.


 Und wenn du es sagst, ist es automatisch richtig?  

Das einzige, was korrekt ist, ist folgende Tatsache: Wir haben schlichtweg unterschiedliche Ansichten darüber, was ein RPG definiert. Ich bin nunmal der Meinung, dass man schon aufgrund der gewählten Klasse den Grundstein für die zu spielende Rolle gewählt hat. 

Wenn Gameplay (alternativ auch "Regelwerk") erstmal nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat, dann sind Pen&Paper-RPGs, die auf einem definierten Regelwerk fußen und sich unter anderem darüber definieren, auch keine Rollenspiele. Ich hoffe doch, wir reden hier immernoch vom geregelten Rollenspiel und nicht vom Rollenspiel, das dem Rollenspiel im Kinderkarten in der Puppenecke nahe kommt. Wenn ja, dann hat das Gameplay definitiv etwas mit Rollenspiel zu tun. 

Inventar, Klassen, Talentbäume (Heldenbögen, was auch immer), Charakterentwicklung, passive Fähigkeiten, aktive Fähigkeiten usw. All das definiert ein Rollenspiel und den Rollenspielcharakter genauso wie die Freiheit, Einfluss auf die Umgebung/Story zu nehmen. Darum sind Rollenspiele auch so komplex. 

WoW z.B. ist kein Rollenspiel, weil man story- oder loretechnisch irgendwie die Freiheit hat, auf etwas Einfluss zu nehmen. Man hat Freiheiten, ja. Aber die definieren sich auf gameplaytechnischer Ebene.

Aber da wir uns ganz offenkundig nicht einig werden, belasse ich es jetzt einfach mal dabei. ^^


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und wenn du es sagst, ist es automatisch richtig?


Automatisch nicht. Aber dann, wenn ich die besseren Argumente habe.... 



> Das einzige, was korrekt ist, ist folgende Tatsache: Wir haben schlichtweg unterschiedliche Ansichten darüber, was ein RPG definiert.


Das ist ja wohl offensichtlich (wobei ich mir gar nicht so sicher bin, da wir scheinbar teilweise aneinander vorbeireden....)



> Ich bin nunmal der Meinung, dass man schon aufgrund der gewählten Klasse den Grundstein für die zu spielende Rolle gewählt hat.


Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht, zumindest in einem Spiel, das Klassen hat. Die meisten SP-RPGs verzichten inzwischen auf feste Klassen und das aus gutem Grund, weil bei einem SP-Spiel eine feste Klasse eben wenig Sinn macht, sowohl im Hinblick auf Gameplay als auch im Hinblick auf Story. Ohne Gruppen sind Spezialisten bzw. Klassen relativ sinnlos und auch die Dynamik zwischen verschiedenen Spielern mit unterschiedlichen Klassen fällt weg (was P&P und MMOs zum großen Teil ausmacht). Witcher ist imo dennoch ein RPG (zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Teil), weil es bei der Charakterentwicklung eher bei der Story und der Gesinnung ansetzt. Das ist imo der "way to go" in einem SP-RPG, das nicht auf einer Party basiert. Bei einem BG2 sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Hier spielt man zwar generell auch solo, aber gleichzeitig füllt man einfach selbst bis zu sechs Rollen aus. Dann machen Klassen usw wieder Sinn, sowohl im Hinblick auf Story als auch auf Gameplay.... 

In einem Spiel wie Witcher kann man sich nicht über die Klasse definieren, schlicht, weil man keine Klasse hat. Man kann natürlich im Rahmen der Charakterentwicklung immer noch eher auf Schwert oder Magie spezialisieren, aber das hat mehr mit dem eigenen Spielstil zu tun als mit Gameplay oder Story (ähnlich wie bei der Waffenwahl in einem Shooter).



> Wenn Gameplay (alternativ auch "Regelwerk") erstmal nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat, dann sind Pen&Paper-RPGs, die auf einem definierten Regelwerk fußen und sich unter anderem darüber definieren, auch keine Rollenspiele. Ich hoffe doch, wir reden hier immernoch vom geregelten Rollenspiel und nicht vom Rollenspiel, das dem Rollenspiel im Kinderkarten in der Puppenecke nahe kommt. Wenn ja, dann hat das Gameplay definitiv etwas mit Rollenspiel zu tun.


Jedes Spiel fußt auf einem festen Regelwerk, selbst ein Egoshooter. Das ist beileibe kein RPG-spezifisches Element. Ich rede hier vom grundsätzlichen Charakter eines Rollenspiels (Regeln und Systeme gehören natürtlich dazu wie bei jedem Spiel). Mit Kindergarten usw. hat das sicherlich nichts zu tun, keine Sorge... 



> Inventar, Klassen, Talentbäume (Heldenbögen, was auch immer), Charakterentwicklung, passive Fähigkeiten, aktive Fähigkeiten usw. All das definiert ein Rollenspiel und den Rollenspielcharakter genauso wie die Freiheit, Einfluss auf die Umgebung/Story zu nehmen. Darum sind Rollenspiele auch so komplex.


Klassen, Talentböume und Fähigkeiten sind Teil der Charakterentwicklung und keine eigenen Elemente... 

Ein CRPG besteht im Kern aus Charakterentwicklung, Story und Entscheidungsfreiheit (in den Grenzen der Programmierung), oder noch kürzer: Charakter, Story, Freiheit. Das ist natürlich komplex, keine Frage. Damit ich persönlich ein Spiel noch RPG nenne, muss schon jedes dieser drei Elemente in ausreichend großer Ausprägung in einem Spiel vorhanden sein. 



> WoW z.B. ist kein Rollenspiel, weil man story- oder loretechnisch irgendwie die Freiheit hat, auf etwas Einfluss zu nehmen. Man hat Freiheiten, ja. Aber die definieren sich auf gameplaytechnischer Ebene.


MMOs und SP-RPGs sind zwei paar Schuhe. MMOs definieren sich vor allem über die Gruppe inkl. Kommunikation, was auch eine Art von Story/Lore ist (siehe vorigen Post). Das kann man mit SP-RPGs nicht vergleichen...


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Bis übermorgen einen beliebigen Betrag über $1 spenden für den "Save the children fund" (hilft u.a. Kindern, die vom Typhoon auf den Phillipinen betroffen sind) und eine von den Entwicklern unterschriebene Collector's Edition von Witcher 2 gewinnen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.g2a.com/savethechildren


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Januar 2014)

Ich seh das eher so, dass die Person mit dem höchsten gespendeten Betrag das bekommt.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich seh das eher so, dass die Person mit dem höchsten gespendeten Betrag das bekommt.


 
Ist auch so.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Ah ja, scheint so, sorry. Spenden kann man natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

*Paul Tobin Goes on the Hunt with "The Witcher"*
_Daniel Glendening, Staff Writer_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 On March 19, "The Witcher" franchise will officially add comic books to its media franchise. Written by Paul Tobin -- no stranger to horror -- and featuring art by Joe Querio, the first chapter of a five-issue miniseries from Dark Horse Comics follows television and gaming adaptations of the original novels by Polish writer Andrzej Sapkowski.

    Tobin's miniseries finds monster hunter Geralt traveling the Black  Forest when a chance meeting with a widowed fisherman brings the  semi-human protagonist to the mysterious House of Glass -- the writer's  riff on a haunted, labyrinthine house. The series, which Tobin hopes  will be just first of many outings with Geralt, is largely focused on  character, exploring the line between the human and inhuman that Geralt  represents.

    Comic Book Resources spoke with Tobin about his plans for "The  Witcher," Querio's spine-tingling artwork, haunted houses and finding  the human in every beast.


*CBR News: First off, what's the story you're telling in "The Witcher?"*

*Paul Tobin:* We wanted a simple intro to the character, so we  decided to focus entirely on Geralt. In our story he befriends who he at  first believes is a simple hunter: a mountain man of sorts, but soon  finds out that the man, Jakob, has a dead wife -- one who is still  around, having been transformed into a bruxa, a vampire of sorts. Trying  to escape this haunting, and needing a new life, Jakob accompanies  Geralt on his travels, but they almost immediately become trapped in a  strange house: the House of Glass. Other monsters abound, as well as  clues to what is really happening. Between cemetery hags, leshen, a  succubus, and a few other surprises, Geralt really has his hands full.  That said, "The Witcher" stories, to me, are far more about character,  so it's the nature of the people and monsters that Geralt is  encountering that are the real story.

*The "House of Glass" sounds like a take on a haunted house or  labyrinth -- what is compelling about that trope, and how does one make  it fresh again?*

    I find the tense atmosphere compelling. The feeling that there might be something right behind the door, _anything_ behind the door -- and there are _so_ many doors. The secret of our House of Glass is a main part of the story, as is the surrounding forest.

   *How much of a connection does your story have with the "Witcher" game franchise or the original novels?*

    We keep that focus entirely on Geralt for this story, staying away  from the great wash of the politics in the "Witcher" world. He  definitely _is_ in that world, but we'd like that world to expand  organically in the hopeful upcoming projects. It would have been too  overwhelming to introduce the entire world at once to the new readers,  so it's a foundation we're focused on, here.

   *What are the challenges, or, conversely, benefits, of writing  within an already established world -- as in this project -- versus  writing within a world of your own design?*

    Well, obviously there are boundaries that I can't break through,  mostly having to do with consistency with the world in the novels and  games, but both novelist Andrzej Sapkowski and game-makers ProjektRed  have done a amazing job of having Geralt be a character _in_ a  world, rather than the far less satisfying "character with a world  around them." When a character lives in a whole world, rather than just  having a set of circumstances revolve around them, the toy box is so  vast that there is plenty of breathing room for other stories. So,  really, it hasn't been that much of a different experience for me,  writing wise, than working on creator-owned material, and certainly no  different than writing Spider-Man or the like.

   *What's your take on the lead protagonist, Geralt? What's driving him?*

    Witchers go through a process that basically strips them of a lot of  their human emotions, but Geralt is different. The process didn't take.  There's still a lot of humanity left within him. Despite that, he knows  he's _not_ human, not really, not anymore, and so he's aware that he doesn't really fit _anywhere_. He's unique. I think that grates on him, darkens his days. He can feel love, desire, pride, all that -- but he can't really _grasp_  them. The things he wants are also visible to him, but somehow out of  reach, nonetheless. So he just does what he can to make the world right:  a few less monsters, human or otherwise. He's seen enough death that he  understands the value of life, the value of one more drink of wine, one  more smile from one more pretty girl, one less corpse on the  battlefield -- or at least, one less of the _wrong_ corpses on the battlefield.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 _ "The Witcher" miniseries focuses in on monster hunter Geralt as he himself straddles the line between man and monster_

*How would you describe Jakob and his relationship with Geralt? Does Geralt feel sympathy for his new companion?*

    I think Geralt sees Jakob as a friend and has sympathy for him, but  at the same time Geralt feels reservations. Being who he is, Geralt _always_  feels reservations. Witchers aren't generally trusted, but rather used  as necessary tools, and that lack of trust has become a two-way street.  Probably doesn't bother most witchers, but Geralt is our exception. He  wants to trust, to believe in a friend, but -- well, he knows a bit too  much about the world, too. 

*Geralt straddles a line between being human and inhuman -- are the  monsters he hunts completely devoid of humanity? Where is that line  where a person ceases being human and becomes a monster?*

    This, to me, is one of _the_ fascinating aspects of Geralt's  character, in that he doesn't make snap judgments of that type, not if  he can help it. The general feel, for most people, is that a monster is a  monster, and a human is a human, but Geralt believes that a monster is  someone who _acts_ like a monster, no matter what they might look  like. Part of that is that he knows others see him as a monster,  sometimes, as something alien and inhuman, but he believes (however  grudgingly, at times) in himself. He knows he's not a monster, and is  more open to "monsters" that behave as human. So, while Geralt is always  willing to lop the head off a drowner, for instance, he's more apt to  think first, and make a decision on the "humanity" of creatures like  berserkers, werewolves, the stray succubus, and a few other supposed  "monsters."

   *You're working with artist Joe Querio on the project -- what are you seeing him bring to the page?*

    Atmosphere. Atmosphere. Atmosphere. Joe's images perfectly control  the mood. He depicts Geralt's world as a place with beauty, with  desolation, with warmth, cold, the natural and the unnatural --  everything's there -- but there's also a pervasive sense of weight to  his drawings: that moment when the forest goes quiet, when the back of  your neck has a chill, and you know that something -- something -- is  going to happen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 _  EXCLUSIVE: "The Witcher" #2 and #3 covers by Joe Querio_

_"The Witcher" #1 features a cover by Dan Panosian & Dave Johnson and goes on sale March 19, 2014.

_Quelle: _Paul Tobin Goes on the Hunt with "The Witcher" - Comic Book Resources
_


----------



## LordCrash (8. Januar 2014)

*Das Witcher Abenteuer Brettspiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-Uv1VGfw7U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*http://www.thewitcher.com/adventuregame/

Die GameInformer Redaktion durfte das Brettspiel schon mal testen zusammen mit den Entwicklern und die Reaktionen waren durch die Bank positiv (entsprechender Artikel in der aktuellen Ausgabe des Magazins).


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2014)

Schaffen es solche Sachen wie dieses Brettspiel eigentlich auch nach Deutschland oder bekommt man so etwas nur durch einen Import?


----------



## LordCrash (8. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Schaffen es solche Sachen wie dieses Brettspiel eigentlich auch nach Deutschland oder bekommt man so etwas nur durch einen Import?


 
Kann ich dir auch noch nicht beantworten. Ich spekuliere mal, dass das erst mal in den USA erscheinen wird und es von den Verkaufszahlen dort abhängt, ob auch eine deutsche Version kommt....


----------



## Kaylee (18. Januar 2014)

Sieht cool aus. Was es nicht alles gibt! 
Wäre schon ziemlich schade, wenn das hier nicht erscheinen würde. Stammt doch alles aus Polen eigentlich, also gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Vollmilchtrinker (8. Februar 2014)

Mein meist erwartetes Spiel seit The Witcher 2. Ich frage mich allerdings wirklich, wie hoch die Hardwareanforderungen sein werden, um es auf "Hoch" spielen zu können. Also was man in den Screenshots sieht macht doch einen wirklich schmackhaften Eindruck. Aber ich hoffe inständig, dass die dafür nicht 2x GTX 690 im SLI am Laufen hatten . Selbst heute können die wenigsten Single GPUs The Witcher 2 mit Übersampling flüsslig darstellen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Februar 2014)

Vollmilchtrinker schrieb:


> Selbst heute können die wenigsten Single GPUs The Witcher 2 mit Übersampling flüsslig darstellen.



Und das werden auch die nächsten ein bis zwei Generationen vermutlich nicht, da "Übersampling" wahnsinnig viel Leistung kostet.
Man muss dabei aber wissen, dass "Übersampling" nichts weiter als EXTREMES Anti-Aliasing ist.
Die Frage ist, lohnt sich dieser Performance-Killer?  Man kann danach zwar "Treppchen" mit der Lupe suchen, aber die Leistungseinbrüche sind enorm - ohne das es im Vergleich zu weniger intensiven AA-Methoden soviel besser aussähe.

Für "Witcher 3" haben die Entwickler ja schon angedeutet, dass sie auf eine "Übersampling"-Funktion diesmal wohl verzichten wollen, da sich zu viele Spieler beklagt hätten.

Keine Frage, der Hexer wird bei seinem nächsten Auftritt sicherlich ein potentes System verlangen, um ihn in voller Pracht genießen zu können, aber ich bezweifle dann doch stark, dass man dafür ein (hochpotentes) SLI-Gespann braucht.
Ich würde mich wundern, wenn eine GTX 780 oder eine R9 290 (um von aktuellen Karten auszugehen) dafür nicht ausreichen sollten.


----------



## Kaylee (12. Februar 2014)

Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, dass sie am Ende ein Spiel verkaufen wollen. Da wäre es sicherlich nicht förderlich, wenn nur ein paar Prozent der Spieler es überhaupt in der angepriesenen Qualität zum Laufen bekämen.


----------



## MaxHu22 (12. Februar 2014)

Welche Release ist von Witcher 3: Wild Hunt festgelegt?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2014)

Irgendwann zwischen dem 1 April und dem 31 Dezember 2014 wird es auf PC, ONE und PS4 kommen.


----------



## Mirko79 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe, sie haben mit dem Spiel soviel Erfolg wie Jowood mit Arcania. Auch wenn es hart klingt: Wer ein derart schlecht optimiertes RPG mit derart übertriebenen Hardwareanforderungen rausbringt hat es nicht besser verdient.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juni 2014)

Mirko79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie haben mit dem Spiel soviel Erfolg wie Jowood mit Arcania. Auch wenn es hart klingt: Wer ein derart schlecht optimiertes RPG mit derart übertriebenen Hardwareanforderungen rausbringt hat es nicht besser verdient.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass The Witcher 3 schlecht optimiert und übertriebene Hardwareanforderungen haben wird? 
Sicher, Teil 2 hatte recht hohe Anforderungen. Aber die Hardware wurde erst mit Übersampling zum Glühen gebracht. Ansonsten lief es selbst auf meiner damaligen Mühle ziemlich passabel.


----------



## Mirko79 (8. Juni 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass The Witcher 3 schlecht optimiert und übertriebene Hardwareanforderungen haben wird?
> Sicher, Teil 2 hatte recht hohe Anforderungen. Aber die Hardware wurde erst mit Übersampling zum Glühen gebracht. Ansonsten lief es selbst auf meiner damaligen Mühle ziemlich passabel.


Ich denke, dass "The Witcher 2"  von der Story und der Atmosphäre ein gutes RPG war. Allerdings haben mehrere Magazine berichtet, dass "The Witcher 2" selbst auf damaligen Oberklasse PCs keine gute Performance erzielte.  Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die empfohlene Hardware einen Intel Core i 5 - 2500k und eine Nvidia 580/560 Ti schon damals ziemlich überzogen.  Mir persönlich ist die Grafik gerade bei einem RPG nicht so wichtig. Hier lege ich mehr Wert auf die Story und die Charakterentwicklung.  Ich befürchte leider, dass "The Witcher 3" ein hohes Riskiko für Bugs und niedrige Frameraten birgt. Meiner Meinung nach werden einfach zu viele Spieler ausgeschlossen, wenn die Hardwareanforderungen derart in die Höhe getrieben werden.


----------



## golani79 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, von welchen Settings du ausgehst, aber wenn man Witcher 2 nicht auf mege-ultra-high gespielt hat, dann ist man auch mit durchschnittlicher Hardware ganz gut dabei gewesen.
Also keineswegs so, als ob man das Spiel nur auf Hightech-Kisten hätte zocken können ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Juni 2014)

Mirko79 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass "The Witcher 2"  von der Story und der Atmosphäre ein gutes RPG war. Allerdings haben mehrere Magazine berichtet, dass "The Witcher 2" selbst auf damaligen Oberklasse PCs keine gute Performance erzielte.  Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die empfohlene Hardware einen Intel Core i 5 - 2500k und eine Nvidia 580/560 Ti schon damals ziemlich überzogen.  Mir persönlich ist die Grafik gerade bei einem RPG nicht so wichtig. Hier lege ich mehr Wert auf die Story und die Charakterentwicklung.  Ich befürchte leider, dass "The Witcher 3" ein hohes Riskiko für Bugs und niedrige Frameraten birgt. Meiner Meinung nach werden einfach zu viele Spieler ausgeschlossen, wenn die Hardwareanforderungen derart in die Höhe getrieben werden.


Es lief auch auf Durchschnitts-Hardware noch ganz gut. Bei mir damals zwischen 30-40fps. Und ich hatte damals keine sonderlich gute Hardware und hatte so gut wie alles an. 

Und die hohen Hardwareanforderungen waren damals durchaus berechtigt, zählt das Spiel doch heute noch zu den schönsten RPGs. Einzig durch Übersampling zwang das Spiel damals aktuelle Hardware in die Knie. The Witcher 3 wird in etwa eine ähnliche grafische Qualität erreichen, vielleicht hier und dort noch einen Tick besser. Und dazu noch Open World. Natürlich wird es entsprechend hohe Anforderungen stellen. Aber die dürften berechtigt sein.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Juni 2014)

Ha, das ist echt interessant: https://twitter.com/adrianchm/status/476715482939396096





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Metropolis gehört mittlerweile übrigens zu CD Projekt


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2014)

Das hätte interesant sein können, besonders die Polygonbrüste in der Mitte, aber da kann man froh sein, dass die Grafik heute doch besser ausschaut
Aber kann einer der polnisch kann mal nen abriss geben was da steht? Weil außer dem Titel kann ich kein Wort verstehen


----------

